# [Sammelthread] Far Cry 4



## Painkiller (27. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo Community und herzlich Willkommen im Sammelthread zu *Far Cry 4* 

Nach unserem Ausflug auf eine tropische Insel mit vielen Abenteuern und lehrreichen Lektionen (inkl. Hab ich dir schon mal gesagt, was die Definition von Wahnsinn ist?) schickt uns Ubisoft nun dieses mal in das verschneite Himalaya-Gebirge. Genauer gesagt in ein kleines Land namens Kyrat. Was uns dort erwartet soll dieser Sammelthread klären.  


* Die Entwickler:*

An der Entwicklung beteiligt sind Ubisoft Montreal, Kiew, Shanghai, Toronto und Red Storm Entertaiment. Die Koordination und Leitung wird in Toronto durchgeführt, wo schon die Geschicke der Beteiligten an Far Cry 3 gelenkt wurden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Die Story:*

Im Schatten des majestätischen Himalayas befindet sich Kyrat, ein Land  das von Tradition und Gewalt geprägt ist. Man spielt Ajay Ghale (siehe Foto unten), der  nach Kyrat reist um den letzten Wunsch seiner verstorbenen Mutter zu erfüllen. Er will die Asche seiner Mutter in ihrem Heimatland verstreuen. Dort  gerät er mitten in einen Bürgerkrieg um das repressive Regime des  Diktators Pagan Min zu stürzen. Dieser wirkt auf dem ersten Blick nicht weniger Wahnsinnig als Vaas aus Far Cry 3. Ein wilder und harter Kampf um das kleine Land Kyrat beginnt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die Spielwelt:*

Wie schon bei Far Cry 3 wird auch bei Teil 4 die Spielwelt offen sein. Genau wie in Far Cry 3 gibt es hier jede menge zu entdecken. Festungen laden zum erobern ein, und Berge wollen erklommen werden. Wem das alles zu langsam oder unspektakulär ist, der kann ja immer noch im Auto, Gyrocopter, Wingsuite oder auf einem Elefanten seine Runden drehen. 

Artworks zur Spielwelt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Koop-Modus/Multiplayer:*

Laut Ubisoft liegt der besondere Fokus des Spiels auf dem Multiplayer. Sobald ein Freund unserem Spiel beitritt, pausieren die derzeitigen Einzelspielermissionen und wir können im  Koop-Modus Open-World Missionen bestreiten, Außenposten ausräuchern,  jagen, erkunden etc etc. 

Was besonderes bekommen exklusiv die Besitzer von PlayStation 3 und 4 von Ubisoft. Das ganze nennt sich Keys to Kyrat. Spieler mit dem Feature können andere Spieler, die das Spiel nicht besitzen, in eine Koop-Session einladen.

Ubisoft: _Wir arbeiten daran, Spiele zu veröffentlichen, die über einen längeren  Zeitraum gespielt werden. Das erlaubt es uns unter anderem, mehr DLCs zu  machen sowie Item-basierte Verkäufe zu realisieren._





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Die Grafikengine:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Grafikengine wohl kommt eine überarbeitete Variante der _Dunia-Engine 2 _aus Far Cry 3zum Einsatz. Das Wort „Dunia“ stammt aus dem Arabischen und bedeutet  „Welt“ oder „Erde“ oder „Leben“. Entwickelt wurde die Engine von Ubisoft  Montreal. 


​ *Systemanforderungen:

*Die Systemanforderungen sind leider noch nicht bekannt. Laut Ubisoft ist der PC die Leadplattform. 


*Der Kopierschutz:*

Laut Ubisoft  soll der Titel DRM-geschützt sein, und eine permanente Internetverbindung benötigen. Uplay und/oder Steam sind also Voraussetzung. 


*Plattformen:* 

- PC
- PlayStation 3
- PlayStation 4
- XBox 360
- XBox One


*Erscheinungstermin:*

18. November 2014


*Altersfreigabe:*

Vermutlich ab 18 Jahren


*Die Versionen: *


Far Cry 4 wird auf jeder Plattform eine Limited Edition und eine Collectors Edition (Kyrat Edition) bekommen. Ebenso ist scheinbar ein Season-Pass geplant. 


Die Limited Edition:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spiele mit deinem Kumpel *„Hurk“* insgesamt 60 Minuten zusätzliches  actionreiches Gameplay in 3 weiteren Einzelspieler-Missionen und einer  exklusiven Waffe (jeweils 20 Minuten)
 - *Mission 1:* Kämpfe gegen gefährliche Gegner in den Eishöhlen der  schneebedeckten Gebirgslandschaft, um ein seltenes Artefakt zurück zu  erlangen
 - *Mission 2:* Kämpfe in einem ungewöhnlichen Fahrzeug gegen unbarmherzige Gegnerwellen mit Hurk an deiner Seite
 - *Mission 3:* Jage einen feindlichen Konvoi in dieser grandiosen Abschlussmission und rette Hurk vom sicheren Tod
 - *Exklusive Waffe:* Harpune “Der Pflock” Nutze diese für den  Wahlfang modifizierte Harpune, mit einem einzigartigen Skin-Pack, um  deine Beute zu erlegen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Amazon.de Vorbestellerbonus "Blutrubinpack":




Eine neue Mission *Blutrubin*
_Ajay erfährt,  dass Pagan Mins Männer einen seltenen Edelstein einer lokalen Miene  gefunden haben, den Blutrubin. Aufgrund seines unvorstellbar hohen  Wertes will der Rebell den Rubin von Mins Männern fern halten und für  sich ergattern. Mit der Mission den Rubin zu stehlen, rüstet Ajay sich  aus und begibt sich zur Miene._




 Eine neue Waffe, *Sonderedition der 1911 Pistole*
_Flüsterleise und äußerst präzise. Die Schattenpistole ist die Wahl, wenn es ums Schleichen geht._



Gamestop Vorbestellerbonus "Yak-Pack":



Eine  neue Mission *“Yak Farm”*
_Ein isolierter Yak Bauer hat sich gegen Pagan  Min ausgesprochen. Als  Bestrafung für seine Untreue, wurde ein Konvoi in die  Berge geschickt,  um die Farm zu zerstören. Ajays Aufgabe ist es zu  intervenieren und  den Rebellen zu schützen._



*Sonderedition der Doppelläufigen Elefantenflinte*
_Diese luxuriöse doppelläufige Flinte hat  genug Power um einen  angreifenden Elefanten zur Strecke zu bringen. Sehr  passend, da der  Rückstoß sich wie ein Elefantentritt anfühlt._


Die Collectors Edition (Kyrat Edition):





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Eine 20 cm hohe Figur des Tyrannen Pagan Min, der auf seinem Elefantenthron sitzt
Ein Reisetagebuch
Ein Pagan Min Propaganda-Poster
Eine Karte der Spielwelt
Eine exklusive Collectors Box
„Hurks Erlösung“-DLC - drei extra Mission  sowie die einzigartige Harpune „Der Pflock“


*Videos:*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyMHxaQ1VOA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FhwxR_MAH0


*Websites:*

farcrygame - YouTube
Far Cry®4 Offizielle Webseite | Ubisoft
Far Cry 4 (PC): News, Test, Tipps, Specials, Bilder, Videos, Download


Der Sammelthread wird von mir bis zum Release aktuell gehalten! 

Gruß
Pain​​


----------



## RavionHD (27. Juni 2014)

Sehr guter Sammelthread!
Ich freu mich sehr auf das Spiel, hoffe es wird so gut wird der 3 Teil.


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juli 2014)

Ich bin auch schon gespannt! Auch wenn sich viele über die Location beschweren, finde ich die Abwechslung doch gut! Das Himalaya-Gebirge ist unverbraucht, und trotzdem super für taktische Spielereien geeignet. 

Vor allem interessiert mich, was uns  Pagan Min noch für kranke Dinge servieren wird. 
Das Ereignis bei der Reisebuskontrolle hat ja schon mal sehr schön gezeigt, das der Wahnsinn in ihn schlummert.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (4. Juli 2014)

Super Beitrag 
Hast dir ja echt Mühe gegeben.
Far Cry 3 hab ich mir jetzt im Summer-Sale gekauft, aber noch nicht gezockt. Mal gucken ob es überzeugt. Möglicherweise werde ich mir den 4. Teil aber auch gar nicht erst anschauen, gar kaufen (Gameworks).
Wie auch immer, die Location wirkt frisch und interessant. Hoffentlich wird die Story aber erträglich, der pinke Bösewicht sieht schon so total überzogen aus.


----------



## RavionHD (4. Juli 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Super Beitrag
> Hast dir ja echt Mühe gegeben.
> Far Cry 3 hab ich mir jetzt im Summer-Sale gekauft, aber noch nicht gezockt. Mal gucken ob es überzeugt. Möglicherweise werde ich mir den 4. Teil aber auch gar nicht erst anschauen, gar kaufen (Gameworks).


 
Ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal, solange es gut aussieht und gut läuft kann es dem Endkonsumenten ja egal sein, Watch Dogs gehört auch zu Gameworks und läuft gut auf AMD Karten, mit Mods sogar sehr gut und sieht wunderbar aus.


----------



## RayasVati (5. Juli 2014)

Moin moin. Es gibt nehme ich mal an auch keine Infos über die Hardwarevorraussetzungen oder?

Ich überlege aufzurüsten, weil ich es gerne in 4K spielen würde. Den Monitor hab ich schon  und 2 x 7970 mit i5 2500K würd bis dahin nicht mehr reichen denk ich oder?


----------



## Oozy (5. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank für den Sammelthread Pain! 

Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt auf das Spiel und finde die Abwechslung mit den örtlichen Gegebenheiten auch spannend. Hoffentlich wird die KI der Gegner verbessert, denn die war in Teil 3 manchmal ziemlich enttäuschend schwach.


----------



## RavionHD (6. Juli 2014)

RayasVati schrieb:


> Moin moin. Es gibt nehme ich mal an auch keine Infos über die Hardwarevorraussetzungen oder?
> 
> Ich überlege aufzurüsten, weil ich es gerne in 4K spielen würde. Den Monitor hab ich schon  und 2 x 7970 mit i5 2500K würd bis dahin nicht mehr reichen denk ich oder?


 
Kann man jetzt kaum sagen, die Playstation 4 Fassung läuft ja sehr schlecht:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gkt5Q2iWobc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wobei ich denke dass es kaum schlechter als Far Cry 3 läuft, das lief ja schon bei mir in FullHD, @max und kein AA mit 60fps und mehr (HD7870 OC, i5 3470, 8GB Ram).

Wenn die 7970 auf 1000 Mhz läuft dann kann es eventuell was werden, aber das weiß aktuell niemand, offizielle Systemanforderungen gibt es noch nicht.


----------



## Munro22983 (14. Juli 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich freue mich auch schon sehr auf das Spiel und kann zum Thema Location nur sagen, dass ich es eine geniale Idee fand! Die besonderen Schauplätze macht Far Cry ja auch aus... Besonders freue ich mich auf den Gyrocopter!


----------



## Trieb01 (21. Juli 2014)

Hört sich alles vielversprechend an... ich hoffe das Jagen macht genauso viel spaß wie bei Far Cry 3


----------



## JJ Walker (21. Juli 2014)

Schöner thread. 
Ich persönlich hoffe ja dass es wieder den schön überzogenen Wahnsinn wie beim 3 teil gibt. In Kombination mit der offenen Landschaft war es manchmal fast wie Urlaub.
Hoffe meine radeon 6800 packt das noch.


----------



## RavionHD (23. Juli 2014)

JJ Walker schrieb:


> Schöner thread.
> Ich persönlich hoffe ja dass es wieder den schön überzogenen Wahnsinn wie beim 3 teil gibt. In Kombination mit der offenen Landschaft war es manchmal fast wie Urlaub.
> Hoffe meine radeon 6800 packt das noch.


 
Wird es garantiert, sah man ja schon im Trailer.

Eine HD6870 wird das Spiel schon packen, aber mehr als FullHD, @low bis @mid ohne AA wird vermutlich nicht mehr gehen.


----------



## JJ Walker (23. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Wird es garantiert, sah man ja schon im Trailer.
> 
> Eine HD6870 wird das Spiel schon packen, aber mehr als FullHD, @low bis @mid ohne AA wird vermutlich nicht mehr gehen.



Muss vll was neues her mittel oder hoch wäre schon cool.


----------



## Munro22983 (23. Juli 2014)

Ich hoffe nur, dass sie diesmal das Thema Tiere jagen und die Nebenquests etwas aufgebohrt haben...


----------



## RavionHD (26. Juli 2014)

Ubisoft Entwickler sind für Far Cry 4 extra nach Nepal gereist.
Hier zu sehen (auch eine PC Ingame Szenen zu sehen):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQr91Uq3pn4&list=UU89cdCTw6mXqXXHp6_XjzNQ


----------



## Razor2408 (29. Juli 2014)

Assassin’s Creed Unity & Far Cry 4 – PC Versions To Be Developed By Ubisoft Kiev


----------



## RavionHD (29. Juli 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Assassin’s Creed Unity & Far Cry 4 – PC Versions To Be Developed By Ubisoft Kiev


 
Ist doch schon lange bekannt dass Ubisoft Kiev nur für die PC Version zuständig ist.
Ubisoft Kiev macht die PC Version für alle Spiele von Ubisoft, ehrlich gesagt finde ich es sogar ziemlich gut, genau deshalb bekommen die PC Versionen bei Ubisoft Spielen ja auch extra grafische Features wie HBAO+, Smooth Shadows, Ultra Texturen, advanced Reflections usw. usf. genauso wie sehr sinnvolle Bildverbesserungen wie FXAA, SMAA und MSAA, gerade SMAA ist ja richtig gut da es wie MSAA glättet, jedoch meist nur ~2 Frames frisst.

Desweiteren ist der PC die Lead Plattform bei Far Cry 4:
http://www.pcgames.de/Far-Cry-4-PC-...tform-Next-Gen-Versionen-profitieren-1125428/

Sieht man auch im obrigem Video wie sieht mit der PC Version arbeiten.


----------



## Kinguin (29. Juli 2014)

Far Cry 4 - Ultra-High-Grafik auf PC äquivalent zu PS4 und Xbox One - News - GameStar.de

Also der Artikel steht etwas im Widerspruch zu dem was du sagst  
scheint eher nen Konsolenport ohne diese ganzen Features zu werden oder schaffen die Konsolen doch den ganzen Kram? xd
Aber nun gut,wenn das Spiel Spaß macht,dann interessieren einen die Effekte eh nicht - aber dennoch just saying falls du immernoch denkst,dass der Pc die Leadplattform ist - das ist nämlich nicht unbedingt immer die Wahrheit 

ps:Klar kann es auch sein,dass da nen Fehler gemacht wurde mit der Aussage,aber das wäre ein ziemlich dummer Fehler von Ubisoft 
Denke aber um sich nicht die Kritik anzutun,wie bei WD,werden sie jetzt doch noch Hand anlegen


----------



## RavionHD (29. Juli 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Far Cry 4 - Ultra-High-Grafik auf PC äquivalent zu PS4 und Xbox One - News - GameStar.de
> 
> Also der Artikel steht etwas im Widerspruch zu dem was du sagst
> scheint eher nen Konsolenport ohne diese ganzen Features zu werden oder schaffen die Konsolen doch den ganzen Kram? xd
> ...


 
Das habe ich auch gelesen, Ubisoft's Newspolitik ist sowieso ganz komisch.

Fakt ist dass sowohl Far Cry 4 als auch Assassin's Creed:Unity in nVidia's Gamework Programm sind, und alle Spiele in nVidia's Gamework Programm haben diese Zusatzfeatures.
nVidia Grafikkarten haben ja noch dieses (ziemlich unnötige) TXAA.

Und wenn es tatsächlich so wäre, dann muss das ja nichts Schlimmes bedeuten, dann läuft es halt auf jedem Mittelklasse PC mit 60fps und 1080P und @max Details wenn man es mit AA nicht übertreibt.


----------



## Kinguin (30. Juli 2014)

Komisch ist eher ,dass du dich jetzt plötzlich mit Konsolengrafik abfindest ,die du oft als unfassbar schlecht bezeichnest 
Dir ist schon bewusst,dass Ubisoft bewusst die stärkere Pc Hardware nicht ausnutzt - und trtz ist es das in dem Fall Ubisoft ok ???
Nungut wobei man sagen muss,die Pcler machen keinen so hohen Anteil aus,die  werden da nicht virl Aufwand reinstecken

Naja mir ist das egal ,nur ist das ne tolle Doppelmomoral 
Allerdings wie gesagt ,Ubisoft wird da bestimmt noch was ,auf die Pcler verzichten können die nicht - das Geld will man bestimmt mitnehmen


----------



## RavionHD (30. Juli 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Komisch ist eher ,dass du dich jetzt plötzlich mit Konsolengrafik abfindest ,die du oft als unfassbar schlecht bezeichnest
> Dir ist schon bewusst,dass Ubisoft bewusst die stärkere Pc Hardware nicht ausnutzt - und trtz ist es das in dem Fall Ubisoft ok ???
> Nungut wobei man sagen muss,die Pcler machen keinen so hohen Anteil aus,die  werden da nicht virl Aufwand reinstecken
> 
> ...


 
Ne ich meine nur, falls das wirklich stimmen sollte wäre das insofern nicht so schlimm weil dann jeder Mittelklasse PC das Spiel locker flüssig stemmen könnte in @max und FullHD.
Schade wäre es aber trotzdem.

Da Far Cry 4 jedoch in nVidia's Gamework ist wird es aber vermutlich nicht so kommen.

Neues Material zu Far Cry 4:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1KdYKeTI_fY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das sieht doch sehr schick aus!


----------



## Useful (19. August 2014)

Wird das Spiel eigentlich so wie Far Cry 3 von Performance und Optik?
Und wird die gleiche Engine verwendet?
Auf meinem alten Setup lief FC3 recht gut (C2Q Q8300+HD 6870) auf hoch bis sehr hoch und 55 FPS in 1680x1050, ich finde bei so einem Shooter braucht man wirklich mindestens 55 FPS, besser 60, die Konsolenversion kam mir irgendwie vor als hätte die nur 30 gehabt, war mit zu wenig, weiss jemand zufällig ob das neue Spiel auf den neuen Konsolen auf 60 läuft?


----------



## Fiftdey (19. August 2014)

Useful schrieb:


> Wird das Spiel eigentlich so wie Far Cry 3 von Performance und Optik?
> Und wird die gleiche Engine verwendet?
> Auf meinem alten Setup lief FC3 recht gut (C2Q Q8300+HD 6870) auf hoch bis sehr hoch und 55 FPS in 1680x1050, ich finde bei so einem Shooter braucht man wirklich mindestens 55 FPS, besser 60, die Konsolenversion kam mir irgendwie vor als hätte die nur 30 gehabt, war mit zu wenig, weiss jemand zufällig ob das neue Spiel auf den neuen Konsolen auf 60 läuft?


 
Lies dir den eröffnungspost durch - da steht's zur Engine


----------



## Useful (19. August 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Lies dir den eröffnungspost durch - da steht's zur Engine


 
Alles klar, danke


----------



## Dedde (29. September 2014)

Wo gibts eig die umfangreichste Version von fc4? Die gold version ist mit season pass. Was kostet dieser regulär?


----------



## RavionHD (29. September 2014)

Ich habe hier nochmal etwas älteres Far Cry 4 Gameplay Material gefunden welches aber anscheinend nicht von Ubisoft aufgenommen wurde sondern von einem Youtuber:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=77bBClRdGLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das sieht ja schon ziemlich nett aus, wobei die Grafik etwas ernüchternd ist, aber das ist ja nur die Playstation 4 Version, die PC Version spielt dank den exklusiven Effekten in einer anderen Liga.


----------



## JJ Walker (30. September 2014)

Was sind den eugentlich die grafikanforderungen für fc4? Wurde gerne mal wissen wie eine gtx970 in fullhd damit fertig wird.


----------



## Kinguin (30. September 2014)

JJ Walker schrieb:


> Was sind den eugentlich die grafikanforderungen für fc4? Wurde gerne mal wissen wie eine gtx970 in fullhd damit fertig wird.


 
Sind noch nocht nicht draussen ,denke die werden aber auch nur etwas höher sein als bei fc3 
Das Spiel erscheint nämlich auch für die LastGen und es siehr auch nicht viel besser aus als der Vorgänger ,soll halt nen Konsoleport werden mit paar Details mehr halt (neben höhre Auflösung und AA Modi)
Deine Gtx 970 wirds aufjedenfall richten  wenn das Ding es nicht schafft ,dann weiss ich auch nicht 
Ausser Fc4 ist schlecht optimiert ,aber wirse wohl Release abwarten müssen


----------



## RavionHD (30. September 2014)

JJ Walker schrieb:


> Was sind den eugentlich die grafikanforderungen für fc4? Wurde gerne mal wissen wie eine gtx970 in fullhd damit fertig wird.


 
Klar, wobei man bedenken sollte dass die Playstation 4 Version mit doch relativ instabilen 30fps und 1080P läuft, aber eine GTX970 ist mehr als doppelt (ca 2,5 mal) so stark wie die (abgemagerte) HD7850 der Playstation 4, dazu kommt noch die viel bessere CPU, in FullHD sollte das also absolut kein Problem sein, selbst 1440P sollten noch gehen.
Wobei man allerdings bedenken muss dass es auf dem PC noch zusätzliche Effekte wie HBAO+, God Rays, PCSS und co. gibt welche noch zusätzlich Leistung fressen.


----------



## Dedde (3. Oktober 2014)

hier ein neuer trailer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdQA4-7RpEY&list=UUZgCyG7BRGpXsBS-jte_BJg

sieht ganz so aus als hätte das blut ein downgrade bekommen, seht ihr das auch so?


----------



## RavionHD (3. Oktober 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> hier ein neuer trailer
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdQA4-7RpEY&list=UUZgCyG7BRGpXsBS-jte_BJg
> 
> sieht ganz so aus als hätte das blut ein downgrade bekommen, seht ihr das auch so?


 
Würde ich jetzt nicht sagen, schon Far Cry 3 hatte nicht gerade sehr viel Blut.


----------



## RavionHD (14. Oktober 2014)

PCGames. de hat sich die Playstation 4 Version von Far Cry 4 angeschaut, ich zitiere:


> Die von uns gespielte PS4-Version sah unserer Meinung nach nicht ganz so gut aus wie Far Cry 3 auf Ultra-Settings am PC.



Far Cry 4 wenige Wochen vorm Release gespielt - Wenig neues, trotzdem spaßig


----------



## Dedde (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich wäre enttäuscht wenn es nicht so wäre
Ich finds auch absolut ok das es sich ähnlich wie der Vorgänger spielt. Es war großartig, also warum auch zu viel verändern.  Neue story, neue welt und setting, viele tiere... Passt doch


----------



## vvoll3 (19. Oktober 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Ich wäre enttäuscht wenn es nicht so wäre
> Ich finds auch absolut ok das es sich ähnlich wie der Vorgänger spielt. Es war großartig, also warum auch zu viel verändern.  Neue story, neue welt und setting, viele tiere... Passt doch



Ein wenig "DLC-Feeling" ist allerdings schon vorhanden wenn man sieht wieviel wiederverwendet wurde, besonders in dem von dir geposteten Trailer.


----------



## RavionHD (19. Oktober 2014)

Hier frisches Far Cry 4 Gameplay:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P3Kcsd4Han4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Also PCGames.de hat da wohl durchaus Recht dass das Spiel nicht an Far Cry 3 Ultra (das ist jedoch wie gesagt nur die Playstation 4 Version, die PC Version hat ja zahlreiche Extrafeatures) ankommt, im Grunde ein Far Cry 3 mit einem anderem Setting und neuer Story.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (19. Oktober 2014)

Hat Farcry 4 einen Region Lock ? Normal nicht oder ? 

Würde es hier PC - Far Cry 4 [Limited Steelbook AT uncut Edition] inkl. 5 Preorder DLCs gerne vorbestellen da ich unbedingt das 

Steelbook dazuhaben möchte. Habe bei dem Händler noch nie was bestellt. Kann ich die österreichische Version

in Deutschland auf Uplay aktivieren ?


----------



## Dedde (19. Oktober 2014)

Es gibt doch hier sicher auch ne steelbook, oder nicht? Bestelle öfters dort. Sehr schneller und zuverlässiger Händler.
Wenn es nen lock hätte,  würde es in der Beschreibung stehen. Weil auf der seite bestellen fast nur deutsche


----------



## RavionHD (20. Oktober 2014)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Hat Farcry 4 einen Region Lock ? Normal nicht oder ?
> 
> Würde es hier PC - Far Cry 4 [Limited Steelbook AT uncut Edition] inkl. 5 Preorder DLCs gerne vorbestellen da ich unbedingt das
> 
> ...


 
Scheint der EU Key zu sein, müsste also gehen.

Far Cry 4 wird außerdem garantiert nicht zensiert.


----------



## El-Ahrairah (26. Oktober 2014)

Far Cry 3 war ganz nett, aber irgendwann dann doch öde. Wie schon erwähnt ist das hier nicht mehr als ein Addon vom 3 Teil. Ma fürn 10er.


----------



## Dedde (26. Oktober 2014)

El-Ahrairah schrieb:


> Far Cry 3 war ganz nett, aber irgendwann dann doch öde. Wie schon erwähnt ist das hier nicht mehr als ein Addon vom 3 Teil. Ma fürn 10er.



35 Stunden, neue welt,  neue story, waffen nennst du n addon?
Naja ist Ansichtssache, fc3 fand ich den besten sp shooter seit langem


----------



## El-Ahrairah (26. Oktober 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> 35 Stunden, neue welt,  neue story, waffen nennst du n addon?
> Naja ist Ansichtssache, fc3 fand ich den besten sp shooter seit langem


 
aber seh mal die hauptstory in relation zu den nebenaufgaben..ich war über 75% der zeit mit tiere töten sammeln etc beschäftigt. das ist extrem in die länge gezogen. 
von der handlungslänge ist das schon ein addon, auch wenns ein ziemlich großes is. 
so kommts mir zumindest vor.


----------



## Dedde (26. Oktober 2014)

Und? Das hat auch alles riesen Spaß gemacht. Zumindest bei mir


----------



## El-Ahrairah (26. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir schon auch, aber halt nur bis zu nem gewissen grad..und das ganze in neuem gewand ist mir dann nicht den vollen preis wert.


----------



## crys_ (26. Oktober 2014)

Also ich fand FC3 sehr geil, hab es glaub 3 mal durchgespielt auf unterschiedliche Weisen 

Klar wird FC4 nicht viel revolutionaer neues bringen, aber den Coop find ich geil, freu ich mich drauf. Ansonsten ist es FC3 mit neuer Story, neuen Waffen und neuer Welt. Klingt doch super 
Hab es jetzt fuer 32 Euro vorbestellt


----------



## Dedde (27. Oktober 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fX3LNOuqWGQ&list=UU89cdCTw6mXqXXHp6_XjzNQ

habe es auch 3x durchgezockt


----------



## El-Ahrairah (27. Oktober 2014)

crys_ schrieb:


> Also ich fand FC3 sehr geil, hab es glaub 3 mal durchgespielt auf unterschiedliche Weisen
> 
> Klar wird FC4 nicht viel revolutionaer neues bringen, aber den Coop find ich geil, freu ich mich drauf. Ansonsten ist es FC3 mit neuer Story, neuen Waffen und neuer Welt. Klingt doch super
> Hab es jetzt fuer 32 Euro vorbestellt


 
Also soweit ich mich entsinne, konnte man doch ehh immer machen was man wollte?  Stealth, Rambo, nen Mittelweg.
Aber is doch schön, wenns euch so Spaß gemacht hat, das ging mir vllt anderswo genau so, wo ihr dann nicht so begeistert wart. Wer weiß 

Sind bei den 32€ auch alle DLCs dabei? Da gehts nämlich gleich weiter, dass ich sag das kauf ich nicht gleich. Entweder aller Inhalt auf einmal oder gar nicht. 
Wollte mir letztens endlich mal Assassins Creed 4 holen, aber da kennt sich doch keiner mehr aus vor lauter DLCs. Und vor allem welcher sich lohnt und welcher nicht. Manche sind auch nicht verfügbar..bla.

Ubisoft


----------



## crys_ (29. Oktober 2014)

Gibt es ueberhaupt direkte DLCs? Es soll ja wieder was kommen Richtung Blood Dragon, aber das war ja Standalone....


----------



## Dedde (29. Oktober 2014)

Ein season pass gibts schon mal,  also ja


----------



## ImpulZze90 (5. November 2014)

Der Season Pass kostet bestimmt wieder fast soviel wie das Game selber ...


----------



## Dedde (6. November 2014)

http://youtu.be/-kLm--503ms

Was denkt ihr. Ist das alles nvidia only? Wäre doch ein hartes Stück...  Für amd user


----------



## RavionHD (8. November 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Far Cry 4 mit NVIDIA GameWorks [DE] - YouTube
> 
> Was denkt ihr. Ist das alles nvidia only? Wäre doch ein hartes Stück...  Für amd user


 
Nein, nur TXAA wird vermutlich wie immer nur Nvidia only.


----------



## Useful (8. November 2014)

Also selbst dieses Nvidia Hairworks wird auch auf AMD Karten laufen 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...y-4-pc-exklusive-grafik-features-bekannt.html


----------



## MrMantis (10. November 2014)

*Wo kauft ihr euer Far Cry 4 eigentlich Origin oder bei Steam ?.*


----------



## RavionHD (10. November 2014)

MrMantis schrieb:


> *Wo kauft ihr euer Far Cry 4 eigentlich Origin oder bei Steam ?.*


 
Als Key für uPlay.


----------



## JJ Walker (11. November 2014)

Kannste auf steam kaufen.


----------



## MrMantis (11. November 2014)

JJ Walker schrieb:


> Kannste auf steam kaufen.


 
Eher auf Origin, bei Steam ist doch das mit dem DRM Schutz.


----------



## Dedde (11. November 2014)

Hab auch auf steam vorbestellt


----------



## Useful (11. November 2014)

Das läuft über Uplay, ist doch von Ubisoft.
Aber bei Steam braucht man glaube auch Uplay oder?


----------



## Gripschi (11. November 2014)

Useful schrieb:


> Das läuft über Uplay, ist doch von Ubisoft.
> Aber bei Steam braucht man glaube auch Uplay oder?



So weir Ich weiß ja.


----------



## MrMantis (11. November 2014)

Ich bestell es lieber auf Origin, da gibt es wenigstens kein DRM.


----------



## JJ Walker (12. November 2014)

Ja bei steam braucht man uplay. Drm?


----------



## MrMantis (12. November 2014)

JJ Walker schrieb:


> Ja bei steam braucht man uplay. Drm?


 
Also Steam hat quasi 2 x Drm, 1 x Steam selber und 1 x uplay.

Und jede Anwendung frisst nunmal etwas Pc Leistung, das tue ich mir dann doch nicht an.


----------



## JJ Walker (12. November 2014)

Vll einfach uplay selber benutzen.

Wie ich grad sehe kann ich einfach nur uplay öffnen ubd far cry3 zocken so wie assasins creed. Beides auf steam erworben. Und geht ohne steam zu starten. Also is es egal.


----------



## MrMantis (12. November 2014)

Entweder so oder so . Denke aber ich werde es bei Origin kaufen.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (15. November 2014)

Weiß jemand ab wann man das über Origin downloaden kann?


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (15. November 2014)

18. ist release


----------



## Dedde (15. November 2014)

Bei steam seit gestern. Aber warum origin wenns doch steam gibt?


----------



## LeChiffre95 (15. November 2014)

Weil es bei Origin günstiger ist als bei Steam
Wann Release ist, weiß ich selber, aber meist kann man das Spiel schon vorher laden...


----------



## MrMantis (15. November 2014)

LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Weil es bei Origin günstiger ist als bei Steam
> Wann Release ist, weiß ich selber, aber meist kann man das Spiel schon vorher laden...


 
Wann beginnt eigentlich der Prelaod bei Origin weiß das jemand ?.


----------



## Elzoco (16. November 2014)

Kleiner Einblick in die "Demo".
Läuft deutlich besser als Unity.
Mehr sage und spiele ich nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RavionHD (16. November 2014)

Elzoco schrieb:


> Kleiner Einblick in die "Demo".
> Läuft deutlich besser als Unity.
> Mehr sage und spiele ich nicht.
> 
> ...


 
Die Bilder sind viel zu klein um irgendwas zu erkennen.


----------



## Elzoco (16. November 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind viel zu klein um irgendwas zu erkennen.


 
Sind jetzt eingebunden


----------



## Dedde (16. November 2014)

wie, welche demo?


----------



## Elzoco (16. November 2014)

Ich bin zurück an meinen PC gekommen, da war diese spezielle "Demo" drauf. [emoji6]


----------



## Dedde (16. November 2014)

Klär mich auf.. Kann man es iwie mit vpn zocken?


----------



## Elzoco (16. November 2014)

Nein, die version lässt sich ohne uplay spielen.


----------



## dj_the_one (16. November 2014)

Er meint die gecrackte Piratenversion.

Habe mir Videos angeschaut mit der 290er.
FPS zwischen 30 und 60 auf Ultra mit SMAA.


Habe jetzt einige Videos weitergeschaut, Scheint auch so zu sein dass Nvidias besser performen. AMD Karten 290/970 erreichen in einigen Szenen die 30er Marke während die 970 auf 40-45 fällt.....
Zudem plagen die AMD Karten Nachladeruckler in Autofahrsequenzen


----------



## Robonator (16. November 2014)

Das Game sieht hammergeil aus. Hab mir selbst auch die Testversion besorgt und es läuft ganz gut. Hab alles auf max mit Ausnahme von AA. 
Bislang gefällt es mir richtig gut, habe grad den Prolog fertig. Am Releasetag wird die Uplay Version gezogen und weitergezockt, das isses mir bisher wert


----------



## crys_ (16. November 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Das Game sieht hammergeil aus. Hab mir selbst auch die Testversion besorgt und es läuft ganz gut. Hab alles auf max mit Ausnahme von AA.
> Bislang gefällt es mir richtig gut, habe grad den Prolog fertig. Am Releasetag wird die Uplay Version gezogen und weitergezockt, das isses mir bisher wert


 
Wie viel GB hat den die "Testversion"? Dann weiss ich auf wie viel Tage Download ich mich am Dienstag einstellen muss


----------



## Robonator (16. November 2014)

crys_ schrieb:


> Wie viel GB hat den die "Testversion"? Dann weiss ich auf wie viel Tage Download ich mich am Dienstag einstellen muss


 
Das waren ca 26GB + 1.5GB fürn Patch. Also auf jeden Fall kleiner als AC Unity.


----------



## crys_ (16. November 2014)

Dann kann ich mit Glueck ja schon am Mittwoch zocken


----------



## Robonator (16. November 2014)

Vorausgesetzt die Uplay-Server machen nicht wieder schlapp


----------



## Dedde (16. November 2014)

Ich hab bei steam 21gb geladen. Eig ganz human


----------



## Elzoco (16. November 2014)

Hoffentlich schaltet uplay morgen den preload frei.


----------



## Straycatsfan (17. November 2014)

Für Uplay Shop Käufer ist wohl seit 14. frei, wer billiger gekauft hat lädt erst ab release? Na dann 

Ist Far Cry (4) von jeher CPUlastig?  Phenom955BE als Minimum gerade vor Ort, die GPU ne 7870 etwas drüber.

Sollte laufen ohne Zeitlupe oder?


----------



## crys_ (17. November 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Ich hab bei steam 21gb geladen. Eig ganz human


Bei mir sind es 31475MB 



Elzoco schrieb:


> Hoffentlich schaltet uplay morgen den preload frei.


Hab den Key von g2a.com heute um 14 Uhr erhalten  Dann kann ich trotz lahmen Internet ja morgen mit allen zusammen anfangen


----------



## Dedde (17. November 2014)

Gibts schon ein Treiber seitens nvidia?
Also speziell für fc4


----------



## Robonator (17. November 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Gibts schon ein Treiber seitens nvidia?
> Also speziell für fc4


 
Hab noch kein Update bekommen, auch keinen Beta-Treiber.


----------



## UncleB (17. November 2014)

Ich hab grad einen 3 GB Patch geladen über Uplay..
Ab wann sollte man den Spielen können? Heute nacht 00:00?


----------



## smoke1989 (17. November 2014)

UncleB schrieb:


> Ich hab grad einen 3 GB Patch geladen über Uplay..
> Ab wann sollte man den Spielen können? Heute nacht 00:00?


 

Man kann schon ab Freitag spielen, ich hab meine Version von der Spielegrotte am Samstag bekommen und kann ohne Probleme spielen.


----------



## svk66 (17. November 2014)

Ich wollte hier nur mal anmerken, dass ich es absolut Klasse finde, dass ich auf (1080p) Ultra mit SMAA auf ner GTX580 zocken kann und fast immer 30fps habe. Zwischendurch bricht es auf knapp 25 fps ein, da das aber nicht oft passiert hier ein DICKES Lob an die Entwickler. Ich weiß nicht wie ihr das geschafft hab, aber ich bin Baff!


----------



## Dedde (17. November 2014)

Schlägt sich wacker. Aber 30fps wären mir dann doch zu wenig


----------



## youdanko (17. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

nach reiflicher Überlegung würde ich mir gerne Far Cry 4 zulegen. Jedoch werde ich nicht aus den Systemanforderungen schlau und kenne mich leider nicht so gut mit der Hardware aus. Deshalb würde ich mich darüber freuen, ob ihr mir Auskunft geben könnt ob meine Hardware für das Spiel reicht ( und mit reichen meine ich möglichst hohe Einstellungen ). 
Hier mal ein paar Infos zu meinem PC:
Grafikkarte : AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series 8GB
Prozessor : Intel Core i5-3450 4x3,10GHz
Arbeitsspeicher : 4GB
Mainboard : Asmedia 106x SATA Controller

Bitte entschuldigt falls ich etwas wichtiges übersehen haben sollte und vielen Dank schon mal im voraus.


----------



## smoke1989 (17. November 2014)

Dürfte mMn bei dir auf mittleren Details ohne AntiAliasing in Full HD flüssig (ca. 40fps) laufen.

Was für eine Grafikkarte hast du genau?
Falls du es nicht weißt, drück unten links auf Start/das Windows Zeichen und geb dann in der leeren Zeile wo steht "Programme/Dateien durchsuchen" dxdiag ein, drück enter, dann erscheint ein Fenster mit den Spezifikationen die dein PC hat, drück dann oben auf den Reiter Anzeige, dann weißt du welche Graka du hast.


----------



## Brez$$z (17. November 2014)

Also ich habs mir gekauft und geladen, konnte es auch sofort zocken (ca vor 2-3 stunden schon) 
Aber naja, glücklich über den kauf bin ich nicht wirklich. Performance ist solala, Grafik sieht ganz net aus 
aber jetzt auch nicht der Überbrüller. Ich hab, egal mit welchen settings, mega flackern im bild. 

Und was mich am meisten aufregt, es ist ein Consolen game, die Komplette steuerung ist für Console. 
Steht ja auch gleich am anfang da "bitte schalten sie die Konsole beim Speichervorgang nicht aus" 

die 40€ haben sich bisher noch nicht bezahlt gemacht.

(21zu9 wird auch so lala unterstüzt, Trailer nein, dann erste Sequenz nein, dann plötzlich ja. ach kein Plan Ubimüll halt
früher hätte es sowas nicht gegeben, da bist in Mediamarkt hast für 50 DM ein game gekauft und das lief, bugs gab es klar,
aber das was heut zu tage abgeht würde sich bei einem Auto z.b niemals einer gefallen lassen)


----------



## crys_ (17. November 2014)

Hab jetzt auch schonmal den Prolog gespielt und dachte villeicht interessiert sich jemand wegen Performance.
Ich habe mit meinem Desktop (siehe Sig) auf der Graikeinstellung nVidia () 35 (absolutes min) bis 60 FPS ohne wahrnembares Ruckeln, Butter weich. Die Einstellungen Hoch, Ultra und nVidia sehen fuer mich subjektiv exakt gleich aus, wenn ich 3 Screenshots mache und sie nebeneinander halte seh ich's villeicht....auf hoch sind es 60 bis 80 FPS.

Leider unterstuetzt das Spiel max. Full HD bei mir, kein 5760x1080  Hoffe auf ein Update...das Aiming hat sich im Vergleich zu FC3 bisschen veraendert, der Prolog war richtig geil (viel besser als bei FC3) und es ging richitg Action  Von mir soweit eine Kaufempfehlung wer FC3 geil fand, technisch gibt es nichts zu motzen, kein ACU 2.0


----------



## UncleB (18. November 2014)

smoke1989 schrieb:


> Man kann schon ab Freitag spielen, ich hab meine Version von der Spielegrotte am Samstag bekommen und kann ohne Probleme spielen.



Bekomm die Kriese..
Bei mir siehts so aus wenn ich starten will



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RavionHD (18. November 2014)

UncleB schrieb:


> Bekomm die Kriese..
> Bei mir siehts so aus wenn ich starten will
> 
> 
> ...


 
Versuch das Spiel per uPlay zu reparieren.


----------



## Dedde (18. November 2014)

Was machen eig "strahlenbüschel" ich dachte die ganze zeit was ist das für ein hässlicher nebel. ist das dieses nvidia exclusive ding?


----------



## CSOger (18. November 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Performance ist solala, Grafik sieht ganz net aus
> aber jetzt auch nicht der Überbrüller. Ich hab, egal mit welchen settings, mega flackern im bild.



Du hast 2x 7970er laut deiner Signatur!?
Gibt nen Treiber für das Game...aber:

The AMD CrossFire™ profile for Far Cry 4  is currently disabled in this driver while AMD works with Ubisoft to  investigate an issue where AMD CrossFire™ configurations are not  performing as intended. An update is expected on this issue in the near  future through an updated game patch or an AMD driver posting.

14.11.2 Beta
*
AMD Catalyst
*


----------



## Xtreme (18. November 2014)

Moin Moin,

also habe meinen Key gestern Abend auch bekommen gegen 19 Uhr und konnte schon mal einen Blick ins Spiel werfen. Gefällt mir grafisch sehr gut und es läuft bisher eigentlich auch sehr rund, was mich aber massiv stört ist die Mausgeschwindigkeit ich hab das Gefühl wenn man die Ingame ändert hat das absolut keine Auswirkung..

Gruß


----------



## RavionHD (18. November 2014)

Xtreme schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> also habe meinen Key gestern Abend auch bekommen gegen 19 Uhr und konnte schon mal einen Blick ins Spiel werfen. Gefällt mir grafisch sehr gut und es läuft bisher eigentlich auch sehr rund, was mich aber massiv stört ist die Mausgeschwindigkeit ich hab das Gefühl wenn man die Ingame ändert hat das absolut keine Auswirkung..
> 
> Gruß


 
Hallo,
versuch das:
My Documents\My Games\Far Cry 4\GamerProfile.xml

UseMouseSmooth und Smoothness auf 0 setzen!

Schau in der .ini Datei nach PostFX nach, setze es auf "false"!

Der bald kommende Patch kümmert such auch um das Problem!


----------



## Xtreme (18. November 2014)

Ah Super! Vielen Dank. Ich check das heute Abend mal


----------



## Err0r (18. November 2014)

Moin,

kann mir mal bitte einer sagen was der Unterschied zwischen dem Grafikqualitätsprofil "Ultra" und Nvidia" ist?
Das was ich rausbekommen habe ist, dass es direkt Techniken von Nvidia verwenden soll. Z.B. für die Animation der Haare usw.

Wird das Game dadurch grafisch noch schöner?


----------



## CSOger (18. November 2014)

Err0r schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kann mir mal bitte einer sagen was der Unterschied zwischen dem Grafikqualitätsprofil "Ultra" und Nvidia" ist?
> Das was ich rausbekommen habe ist, dass es direkt Techniken von Nvidia verwenden soll. Z.B. für die Animation der Haare usw.
> ...



Far Cry 4: Video demonstriert Nvidia-exklusive Grafik-Features


----------



## Aldrearic (18. November 2014)

Jetzt mache ich mir sorgen um Upi Ss t Off t...
Update Downloaden um es zu spielen. 3Gb Patch... Ich glaub dieses wird das letzte Game sein von Ubi.
Ist doch nicht mehr normal. Was wird da alles gepatcht? Von Gold Status kann man von Games bei denen eh nicht mehr sprechen, Was nicht auf die Scheiben passt 3 DVDS! wird als Update nachgeliefert?
Hab ja kein Problem damit das den Patch zu laden, dauert nur 2 Minuten, aber es geht ums Prinzip. 28Gb+ Install auf der Festplatte.


----------



## RavionHD (18. November 2014)

Err0r schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kann mir mal bitte einer sagen was der Unterschied zwischen dem Grafikqualitätsprofil "Ultra" und Nvidia" ist?
> Das was ich rausbekommen habe ist, dass es direkt Techniken von Nvidia verwenden soll. Z.B. für die Animation der Haare usw.
> ...


 
Das Spiel wird dadurch grafisch erheblich schöner, mit Ausnahme von TXAA ist auch alles auf AMD Karten anwendbar.


----------



## Err0r (18. November 2014)

Danke, auf der Seite war ich sogar schon, habe aber nach "VergleichBILDERN" ausschau gehalten ^^

Gut, also Nvidia an amchen .


----------



## Heroman_overall (18. November 2014)

Xtreme schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> also habe meinen Key gestern Abend auch bekommen gegen 19 Uhr und konnte schon mal einen Blick ins Spiel werfen. Gefällt mir grafisch sehr gut und es läuft bisher eigentlich auch sehr rund, was mich aber massiv stört ist die Mausgeschwindigkeit ich hab das Gefühl wenn man die Ingame ändert hat das absolut keine Auswirkung..
> 
> Gruß


 
Das Problem hatte ich auch. Du kannst im Menü unter Einstellungen für Tastatur/Maus das ändern. Allerdings nicht die Mausbeschleunigung sondern der Punkt in dem Menü ganz unten. Dort den Schieberegler ganz nach rechts schieben und dann ist die Maus wieder so schnell, wie man es gewöhnt ist.


----------



## UncleB (18. November 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Versuch das Spiel per uPlay zu reparieren.


 
Hab ich auch schon versucht..
Habe auch gerade das Spiel komplett runtergeschmissen, und neuinstalliert..
Jetzt mal den Betatreiber für meine 7970 installiert..
Alles beim alten, hast du noch eine Idee?


----------



## Err0r (18. November 2014)

UncleB schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon versucht..
> Habe auch gerade das Spiel komplett runtergeschmissen, und neuinstalliert..
> Jetzt mal den Betatreiber für meine 7970 installiert..
> Alles beim alten, hast du noch eine Idee?


 

Hast du beim Neu-installieren auch die Daten gelöscht, die bei Meine Dokumente liegen?
Bzw. lösch die mal und starte nochmal.


----------



## UncleB (18. November 2014)

Err0r schrieb:


> Hast du beim Neu-installieren auch die Daten gelöscht, die bei Meine Dokumente liegen?
> Bzw. lösch die mal und starte nochmal.


 
Hi,
So ich hab die Lösung.... 
Das Problem wurde auch im offiziellen Ubisoft Forum diskutiert,
Ich habe mir tatsächlich vor paar Wochen einen Logitech Joystick gekauft, um das Fliegen in BF4 damit zu testen..
USB Stecker vom Joystick gezogen und alles funktioniert wie es soll.. Kaum zu glauben aber is so..
Hier noch ein Link dazu

Grüße


----------



## crys_ (18. November 2014)

Klassischer Treiberkonflikt 
Viel Spass beim Spiel


----------



## hEiMkInD (18. November 2014)

hallo,
habe ein problem mit dem preorder key vom gamesonly.wenn ich bei uplay auf produkt aktivieren gehe und den key für das driller pack eingebe steht das der aktivierungscode ungültig ist.


----------



## Err0r (18. November 2014)

hEiMkInD schrieb:


> hallo,
> habe ein problem mit dem preorder key vom gamesonly.wenn ich bei uplay auf produkt aktivieren gehe und den key für das driller pack eingebe steht das der aktivierungscode ungültig ist.


 

Du musst auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung achten .


----------



## hEiMkInD (18. November 2014)

Err0r schrieb:


> Du musst auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung achten .




hab ichalles gross geschrieben,oder?


----------



## Err0r (18. November 2014)

hEiMkInD schrieb:


> hab ichalles gross geschrieben,oder?


 
Ja, und auch die "-" Zeichen mitschreiben. Und vll auch drauf achten, dass du O und 0 nicht verwechselst.
Wenn das nciht hilft, musst du dich nochmal an den Support bei denen wenden.


----------



## hEiMkInD (18. November 2014)

Err0r schrieb:


> Ja, und auch die "-" Zeichen mitschreiben. Und vll auch drauf achten, dass du O und 0 nicht verwechselst.
> Wenn das nciht hilft, musst du dich nochmal an den Support bei denen wenden.



Ja, hab ich alles beachtet, ist ja nicht mein erster key den ich eingebe. Aber danke, kann ja sein das das driller pack noch nicht frei geschaltet ist. Aber danke für deine Antwort


----------



## Err0r (18. November 2014)

hEiMkInD schrieb:


> kann ja sein das das driller pack noch nicht frei geschaltet ist


 

Doch, frei ist es. Ich konnte es Aktivieren .


----------



## Blackvoodoo (18. November 2014)

UncleB schrieb:


> Hi,
> So ich hab die Lösung....
> Das Problem wurde auch im offiziellen Ubisoft Forum diskutiert,
> Ich habe mir tatsächlich vor paar Wochen einen Logitech Joystick gekauft, um das Fliegen in BF4 damit zu testen..
> ...


 Danke. Darauf wäre ich nicht gekommen. In meinen 20 Jahren PC Erfahrung hatte ich das noch nie das, wie in meinen Fall Padele und oder das Lenkrad (beide Fanatec), andere Geräte den Spielstart verhindern. 
Scheint so als ob Ubi Soft in dem Fall wieder richtig gut gearbeitet hat


----------



## hEiMkInD (18. November 2014)

Err0r schrieb:


> Doch, frei ist es. Ich konnte es Aktivieren .



Werde es morgen noch mal probieren, habe jetzt spätchicht.
Habe den Fehler gefunden wtf. In der email von ganesonly werden in der ersten Reihe nur drei Buchstaben angezeigt, in der bestellübersicht sind es vier. Kam mir irgendwie schon merkwürdig vor


----------



## Elsiger (18. November 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe das Game gestern runtergeladen und auch schon gespielt. Irgendwie läuft es garnicht "butterweich". Selbst bei 60 fps sind Microruckler drin und der Hardwarehunger ist schon ordentlich. Abgestürzt ist er mir gerstern auch. Naja... wie immer am Release Day. Läuft einfach nicht wirklich schön. Es geht zwar, aber ich glaube ich lege es noch 1-2 Wochen auf Seite bis es anständig läuft.

Jedefalls wollte ich fragen, wie ich der DAY 1 Patch installieren kann. Ist die UPlay Version. Wenn ich das Spiel starte, dann steht im Hauptmenü Version 1.3.0!?!?! Wie kann das sein? Wie kann ich überprüfen welche Version drauf ist? Gestern hat er auf jeden Fall keinen Patch mehr zusätzlich geladen. Und heute auch nicht, obwohl ich das Game nochmal gestartet habe.

Gruß Elsiger


----------



## youdanko (18. November 2014)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich bin jetzt in diesem Fenster, weiß aber nicht was davon relevant ist, deshalb tipp ich einfach mal alles ab^^. 

Name : AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series
Hersteller : Advanced Micro Devices, Inc
Chiptyp : AMD Radeon Graphics Processor ( 0x6819 )
DAC-Typ : Internal DAC (400MHz)
Gesamtspeicher : 4095 MB ( doch keine 8GB, mein Fehler )

Noch mal danke für die schnelle Antwort und ich hoffe ich konnte dir mit diesen Infos weiterhelfen.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Oozy (18. November 2014)

Gibt es auch Keyhändler, die Steamkeys verkaufen?


----------



## MrMorgan (18. November 2014)

ich hab ein Problem und eine echt blöde Frage.

Bei mir ist jetzt nach dem ersten Start zwischen der INtro Sequenz mit dem Bus und der ersten Sequenz am Esstisch der SOund abgeschmiert und jetzt läuft sobald ich ins Hauptmenü komme kein SOund mehr. Hat das Problem noch wer? (also in den ersten Sequenzen, sprich Ubisoft, Nvidia usw läuft noch Ton aber danach ist schluss).

Dann eine ecth blöde Frage... wie lade ich ein Spielstand? ich kann im Hauptmenü nur Neues Spiel und UPlay und Season Pass auswählen und rechts nur Multiplayer!

BIn ich zu doof um das zu sehen???


----------



## mmayr (18. November 2014)

UncleB schrieb:


> Bekomm die Kriese.. Bei mir siehts so aus wenn ich starten will



Hast du einen Joystick angeschlossen? Ich musste ihn ausstecken, weil sonst das Spiel nicht startet.


----------



## crys_ (18. November 2014)

Na toll -.- 
hab gestern den Prolog und eine Nebenmission gezockt und alles top, heute will ich die erste Hauptmission machen und immer wenn ich in dieses Dorf am Anfang gehe stuerzt das Spiel ab. Schon x-mal probiert und sogar das Game nochmal von vorne angefangen...

Hat das jemand auch? Finde online keine Loesung......Hab schon Version 1.3.0 installiert


----------



## FuNkYzEiT (18. November 2014)

Guten Abend, 

ich hab ne kurze Frage...vllt weiß ja jemand schnell eine Lösung :S
Wollte gerade anfangen zu spielen, bekomme das Spiel jedoch auf meinem LG29EB-73 nicht in 21:9 hin. 
Ist ja schon ein Witz, dass 21:9 nicht nativ untersützt wird, aber zwei fette schwarze Balken an den Seiten regen mich richtig auf.
Krieg es einfach nicht eingestellt :/

Win 8.1 
AMD HD7870 + neuen Treiber


----------



## crys_ (18. November 2014)

Das Game kann aktuell nur 16:9, durfte ich auch schon feststellen...


----------



## FuNkYzEiT (18. November 2014)

crys_ schrieb:


> Das Game kann aktuell nur 16:9, durfte ich auch schon feststellen...


 
Keine Möglichkeit das Bild zu strecken? Hab zumindest ein Bild gefunden, auf dem es gestreckt auf einem 21:9 lief


----------



## xlacherx (18. November 2014)

Also ich hab es mir heute auch gekauft. Also nach Hause und die drei dvd's Ungeduldig installiert. Okay dann kanns ja los gehn.. 😕denkst... Also nochmal 3gb Patch runtergeladen, aktuellen nvidia Treiber installiert und ab geht die luzi. Also ich hab jetzt ca.  Eine Stunde Story gezockt. 
Was soll ich sagen... Keine Bugs, keine lags, nichts  
Ich find es geil! Klar erinnert zum Teil an fc3,aber welches Spiel hat keine Ähnlichkeit zum Vorgänger? 
Ich freue mich auf viele Stunden guter Story! 

Mfg


----------



## Deimos (18. November 2014)

Hat noch jemand das Problem, dass die Uplay-Server nicht erreichbar sind?


----------



## FuNkYzEiT (18. November 2014)

FuNkYzEiT schrieb:


> Keine Möglichkeit das Bild zu strecken? Hab zumindest ein Bild gefunden, auf dem es gestreckt auf einem 21:9 lief


 
Ich muss mich entschuldigen, mit Anfang der ersten "Mission" hat er es auf 21:9 gestreckt.
Trotzdem arm, dass 21:9 nicht nativ unterstützt wird. Meint ihr, dass sich da noch was tut?

btw, uplay Verbindungsabbruch...yey! ^.^

EDIT: Ja, bei mir seit 5Minuten das Problem


----------



## Deimos (18. November 2014)

Sind nicht die einzigen, wies ausschaut.
Immer wieder nett von den Publishern, dass sie uns daran erinnern, warum DRM-Plattformen einfach nur Dreck sind.


----------



## FuNkYzEiT (18. November 2014)

Deimos schrieb:


> Sind nicht die einzigen, wies ausschaut.
> Immer wieder nett von den Publishern, dass sie uns daran erinnern, warum DRM-Plattformen einfach nur Dreck sind.


 
Ein Spiel das mir gefällt kaufe ich auch, da ich das P/L-Verhältnis für in Ordnung halte und ich mir davon erhoffe, dass es ohne viel Aufwand funktioniert.
MMn wird durch solche Aktionen die Piraterie eher unterstützt, denn wenn ich mir das Spiel ziehe, dann bleiben mir solche Probleme erspart...


----------



## Elsiger (18. November 2014)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Also ich hab es mir heute auch gekauft. Also nach Hause und die drei dvd's Ungeduldig installiert. Okay dann kanns ja los gehn.. denkst... Also nochmal 3gb Patch runtergeladen, aktuellen nvidia Treiber installiert und ab geht die luzi. Also ich hab jetzt ca.  Eine Stunde Story gezockt.
> Was soll ich sagen... Keine Bugs, keine lags, nichts
> Ich find es geil! Klar erinnert zum Teil an fc3,aber welches Spiel hat keine Ähnlichkeit zum Vorgänger?
> Ich freue mich auf viele Stunden guter Story!
> ...


 
Darf ich mal fragen auf welchen Einstellungen du das spielst? Irgendwie ist das Ding bei mir wirklich ruckelig, selbst wenn ich die 60fps habe und mich schnell umdrehe, dann habe ich kurze ruckler drin. Bin gerade am überlegen ob mein CPU vielleicht am Limit ist. Aber so wie jetzt ist mir das ganze echt nicht flüssig genug. Selbst auf "Mittel" habe ich immer wieder kleine Ruckler drin. Echt bescheiden...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (18. November 2014)

hEiMkInD schrieb:


> hallo,
> habe ein problem mit dem preorder key vom gamesonly.wenn ich bei uplay auf produkt aktivieren gehe und den key für das driller pack eingebe steht das der aktivierungscode ungültig ist.



Serials für  Erweiterungen werden bei Ubi fast immer im Game eingegeben! Da gibt es im Game Menü meist immer nen extra punkt. Nicht über uplay!


----------



## Iro540 (18. November 2014)

Ich komme seit einer Stunde nicht auf uplay... .
Schade. Wollts mir heute runterladen und evtl. dann morgen spielen... Geht wohl nicht.

Jetzt gehts... Juhu


----------



## xlacherx (18. November 2014)

Elsiger schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen auf welchen Einstellungen du das spielst? Irgendwie ist das Ding bei mir wirklich ruckelig, selbst wenn ich die 60fps habe und mich schnell umdrehe, dann habe ich kurze ruckler drin. Bin gerade am überlegen ob mein CPU vielleicht am Limit ist. Aber so wie jetzt ist mir das ganze echt nicht flüssig genug. Selbst auf "Mittel" habe ich immer wieder kleine Ruckler drin. Echt bescheiden...


Ich kann dir morgen ein Screenshot Posten. Eigentlich steht alles auf ultra nur das AA hab ich glaub nicht auf dem höchsten. 
Im großen und ganzen habe ich fast immer 60+ frames. Wennes mal "einbricht" dann aber nicht wirklich spürbar


----------



## Macs344 (18. November 2014)

Ich habe leider extreme microruckler trotz 60-70 fps.. Hat jemand da achon eine lösung ? Meine Graka ist die MSI gtx 970.. Mit vsync brechen die fps teilweise für 10tel secunden auf 35 fps ein.. Machtbeinfach kein spaß!


----------



## Dedde (19. November 2014)

Vsync.würde ich komplett deaktivieren.  Ich hatte gestern auch so microlags. Seit ich den neuen Treiber drauf habe läufts wie geschmiert


----------



## Macs344 (19. November 2014)

Mach ich ja schon weils sonst garnicht geht.. Aber diese verkackte zeilenverschierei geht mir dann auch voll aufen keks, das ist fast so schlimm wie nur 30fps zu haben.. Sieht einfach doof aus !


----------



## Err0r (19. November 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Was machen eig "strahlenbüschel" ich dachte die ganze zeit was ist das für ein hässlicher nebel. ist das dieses nvidia exclusive ding?


 

Die Strahlenbüschel sind anscheinend nen nVidia exclusive Ding. 
Was ich aber nicht so richtig verstehe ist, dass es ja was mit dem Licht zu tun hat, wenn ich es aber einschalte werden die Farben total matt und alles ist in einem dunstigen Nebel gehüllt. Wenn ich dann eine Option weiter gehe (auf erweitert), dann sieht es besser aus.

Ist das bei wem noch so?


----------



## Dedde (19. November 2014)

Auf erweitert sieht alles aus wie wenn es ein völlig übertriebener bloom hätte, das mag ich auch nicht.  
Hat sich der Zeitraffer verändert? Iwie hab ich noch keinen schönen Sonnenuntergang gesehen, das war immer die Stärke von fc
Find ich total doof das das komplette bild drunter leiden muss, wenn man die Sonnenstrahlen durch die Bäume haben möchte. ..


----------



## Err0r (19. November 2014)

Das mit dem "übertriebenen bloom" ist mir auch aufgefallen, es macht den Eindruck als wären die Farben ausgewaschen.

Gibt es da schon iwelche sachen, mit denen man da iwie gegensteuern kann?


----------



## Dokin (19. November 2014)

Habe zwar keine Performance Probleme oder gar Abstürze (bis jetzt), dafür aber enormes stuttering bei der Eingabe über Maus.
Hab das ganze mal mit ShadowPlay aufgenommen und bei  DeinerTube hochgeladen:
Far Cry 4 Mouse Stuttering - YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/edit?video_referrer=watch&video_id=CrRvx_UvgcA

Mehr Angaben unter dem Video....


----------



## Dedde (19. November 2014)

Genau das Problem hat der neue Treiber bei mir gelöst.


----------



## Err0r (19. November 2014)

Dokin schrieb:


> Habe zwar keine Performance Probleme oder gar Abstürze (bis jetzt), dafür aber enormes stuttering bei der Eingabe über Maus.
> Hab das ganze mal mit ShadowPlay aufgenommen und bei  DeinerTube hochgeladen:
> Far Cry 4 Mouse Stuttering - YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/edit?video_referrer=watch&video_id=CrRvx_UvgcA
> ...



Wie hast du denn deine Grafik eingestellt?
Hast du diese "Strahlenbüschel" eingeschaltet? Bzw. kannste mal nen Scrren machen wie deine Settings sind?


----------



## Dokin (19. November 2014)

@:Genau das Problem hat der neue Treiber bei mir gelöst.

Habe ebenfalls den neuesten treiber (344.75) installiert. Steht auch bei der Beschreibung unter dem Video....


----------



## Dokin (19. November 2014)

@: Wie hast du denn deine Grafik eingestellt?
Hast du diese "Strahlenbüschel" eingeschaltet? Bzw. kannste mal nen Scrren machen wie deine Settings sind?

Strahlenbündel sind auf aus...am ende des videos gehe ich nochmal ins Optinsmenü und zeige die von mir eingestellten Grafikoptionen.


----------



## Err0r (19. November 2014)

ah okay danke.

Mich frustet das ziehmlich, dass es so kacke aussieht wenn man die "Strahlenbündel" anmacht.

Ich hatte vor dem Grafiktreiber Update Probleme mit dem Mausgeschwindigkeit beim zielen. (Geschwindigkeit weit runter gesetzt)


----------



## smoke1989 (19. November 2014)

Das mit dem Nebel ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, aber der "Nebel" kommt nur, wenn man in die Sonne schaut, dreht auch mal um 180°, dann ist die sicht klar. 
Soll wohl den Blick in die Sonne in den Bergen simulieren, schade dass man sich keine Sonnenbrille kaufen kann. 

Hab jetzt fast 10 Stunden hinter mir und nur 11 Storymissionen gemacht, bin fast die ganze Zeit nur am rumlaufen und erkunden und eben die erste Festung eingenommen.
Bis jetzt gefällt mir der vierte Teil richtig gut. 
Hoffentlich wird sich aber auf der 2ten "Insel" das Terrain ein bisschen ändern, bisschen mehr Schnee wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Bogo36 (19. November 2014)

Jetzt hab ich zwar schon nen eignen Thread aufgemacht weil ich den Sammelthread zu Far Cry 4 übersehen habe, aber was soll:


Vorweg mein System:
Amd R9 280x
I5 4570
8Gb Arbeitsspeicher
Der Rest ist nicht so wichtig.


Hallo! Ich habe gestern aus Spaß mal Assassins Creed 1 installiert. Alles auf die Höchste Stufe gestellt und das Multisampling (das Spiel meint damit Anti-Aliasing) in der ini File auf den Wert 3 (entspricht x4) gestzt. Im Spiel selber kann man es nicht bearbeiten. Die restlichen Einstellungen auch auf Hoch. Habe Gedacht das sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein. Als ich das Tutorial durchgespielt habe und in der ersten Stadt war konnte ich meiner FPS Anzeige nicht glauben. 45 Frames sobald ich ein paar NPC`s angeschaut habe. Weder die Grafikkarte noch die CPU wurden annähernd auf 100% ausgelastet. An was lag es nun? Also habe ich nacheinander einzeln alle Grafikeinstellungen hinuntergesetzt bis ich an dieser Stelle die 60 Frames hatte und es gab tatsächlich eine Einstellung die das bewirkt hat: Die Schatten. Als ich diese auf 1/3 gestellt habe waren keine Schatten mehr im spiel zu sehen und ich hatte 60 Frames.

Nun zu Far Cry 4. Im ersten Dorf gibt es eine Stelle bei der exakt das selbe Auftritt.

http://fs1.directupload.net/images/141119/bgo2iqab.jpg

Die Schatten sind auf niedrig gestellt. Weiter runter konnte ich die Einstellung im Game nicht setzen. Auch hier werden weder GPU noch CPU zu 100% ausgelastet.
Nun hab ich mal die "GamerProfile.xml" von Far Cry 4 geöffnet und ShadowQuality auf off (ShadowQuality="off") und ShadowCinematicQuality auf off (ShadowCinematicQuality="off") gestellt.
Wenn ihr das tut werdet ihr Ingame ein starkes Flackern von allen Texturen bemerken.
Nun wieder zur selben Stelle hingerannt und siehe da:

http://s14.directupload.net/images/141119/bpkmwu8a.jpg

Bam, 60 Frames.
Sowohl Assassins Creed 1 als auch Far Cry 4 sind von Ubisoft. Es liegen zwar schon ein paar Jahre dazwischen, aber immernoch die selben Fehler. Irgendwas läuft nicht richtig Rund mit den Schatten.
Mit meinem System müsste ich wohl locker Assassins Creed 1 auf allen Details mit durchgänig 60 FPS zocken können (auch wenn ich Anti-Aliasing in dem Spiel augeschaltet lasse und die Schatten hoch stelle funktioniert es nicht)

Wollte euch diese "Erkenntnis" nur einmal mitteilen.
Danke fürs lesen!

PS: Vielleicht kann mal jemand mit einer Nvidia Grafikkarte Assassins Creed 1 nochmal installieren und das selbe dort prüfen


----------



## majinvegeta20 (20. November 2014)

Das mit den Schatten ist aber schon längst kein Geheimnis mehr. 
Auch jetzt bei Unity hat man gleich sofort festgestellt, das es am meisten etwas bringt die Schattendetails runterzustellen. 

Das hat aber nicht unbedingt etwas mit Ubisoft zu tun. Beispielsweise in Crysis hat man den selben Effekt.


----------



## Dedde (20. November 2014)

Eine ernste frage.  Hatte fc3 eine bessere Grafik? (pc)
Habt ihr schon einen schönen Sonnenuntergang gesehen?


----------



## bans3i (21. November 2014)

Gegen das Stuttering mit Maussteuerung hilft übrigens die Windows Timer Resolution zu ändern:
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Farcry 4 kommt 2014

Bei Crysis 3 hat das ja auch einiges gebracht.


----------



## Macs344 (21. November 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Eine ernste frage.  Hatte fc3 eine bessere Grafik? (pc) Habt ihr schon einen schönen Sonnenuntergang gesehen?



Was hat denn jetzt eine bessere grafik mit einem sonnenuntergang zu tun ???  also ich habe bis jetzt noch keinen bewusst gesehen, alledings sind die Berge so hoch, dass es überhaupt nicht dazu kommen kann, da sie die sonne zu früh verdecken.  Oder nicht ?


----------



## Dedde (21. November 2014)

Ja da könntest du recht haben.  Trotzdem vermiss ich die Sonnenuntergänge 😀


----------



## Framinator (21. November 2014)

Ganz tolles Spiel da muss ich UBI echt loben. Hätte ich nie gedacht. Bizarre Welt, Bizarre Mission (Wenn man HIGH ist) voll bekloppte Charaktere usw. Das Spiel hat ne Kaufempfehlung verdient


----------



## Dedde (21. November 2014)

mal ein kleines fazit von mir. bis jetzt gefällt mir fc4 recht gut. habe es zwar noch lange nicht durch, aber die story ist ganz ok. fc3 hat mich von der story her die ersten 30min voll mitgerissen und war bis jetzt zumindest besser. insgesamt ist der pc port mittelmäßig gelungen. in den menüs sieht man es sofort, die maussteuerung war ohne einfriffe in die cfg sehr träge... vor allem möchte ich bitte im menü einstellen ob ich beim zielen die taste drücken muss oder ob ich es nur anklicken möchte. das geht gar nicht. beim zielen die taste halten ist für mich ein nogo!
die hardware anforderungen sind mmn nochmal ein gutes stück höher als bei fc3. die optik im vergleich aber nicht. auf jeden fall sieht fc3 min gleich gut aus. auf pc wäre evtl doch noch etwas mehr gegangen. viele neuerungen sind absolut sinnvoll. die spielzeit ist gigantisch!
trotz allem ist es für mich mal wieder der beste shooter in diesem jahr. mit abstand.


----------



## Iro540 (22. November 2014)

Ich weiss noch nicht genau, was ich von fc4 halten soll. gut oder nur befriedigend. Das wird sich im verlauf des spiels noch zeigen.
Performance mittelmäßig bis schlecht (performance ist bei mireine gegebene texturqualität (in meine falle "hoch" im verhältnis zu den frames dieser einstellung). Ich bin kein grafik Junkie,  mag aber doch eine einigermaßen gute grafik haben. 

Story: schon ganz cool. Vor allem große spielwelt. Sehr lebendige welt. Immer passiert was. Wenn man will, braucht man gar nicht die missionen spielen; man kann einfach durchs lande ziehen und irgendwas erledigen, was einem am wegesrand so über den weg läuft.

Was mich momentan am meisten ärgert, sind die hohen hardwareanforderungen und die dadurch etwas schlechte grafik. Ich hab jetzt zwar nicht einen high end pc,  meine aber dass die performance etwas besser hätte ausfallen können.
Naja, seis drum. Ubi hat hier halt einen suboptimalen port hingelegt.


----------



## MrMorgan (22. November 2014)

den Kopf zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort... Aber er hatte ja nochmal Glück... er steht noch :p




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann mir bitte mal jemand helfen?

Ich habe nach wie vor diesen Schattenbug oder wie auch immer, hab dazu mal kurzes Video gemacht. Ich hab allerdings auch schon alles möglich an Einstellungen geändert. Hab HBAO+ auf SSBD oder wie das heißt, habe praktisch jede Einstellung geändert, gespeichert und geschaut ab es das besser macht, nichts hat geholfen...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=act_kntXGrw


----------



## iPlutonium (22. November 2014)

Ihr habt es gut, hab das Spiel runtergeladen und kann es immer noch nicht spielen da steht Das spiel funktioniert nicht mehr und zack beendet es sich. Ich habe auch schon in den Ubisoft Foren geschnüffelt aber auch nix gefunden, Xbox 360 Adapter sogar deaktiviert auch keine Besserung, das Spiel auch auf Fehler überprüft auch keine Besserung, das Spiel neu downloaden hab ich echt keine Lust, das Spiele Downloaden bei Uplay ist schrecklich ständig schwankt die Verbindung von 6 mbits auf 1 mbits, Naja bezahle für ein Spiel und kann es noch nicht einmal Spielen, haha das hab ich ja  noch nie erlebt so eine Frechheit..


----------



## Bull56 (22. November 2014)

Ich habe mir das Spiel gerade auch im Store gekauft und uplay zieht es gerade. Hoffentlich läuft es vernünftig auf meinem PC


----------



## RavionHD (22. November 2014)

Bull56 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Spiel gerade auch im Store gekauft und uplay zieht es gerade. Hoffentlich läuft es vernünftig auf meinem PC


 
Hast Du eine HD4870X2?

Das Spiel ist soweit ich weiß DX11 only, kann sein dass es daher nicht startet.


----------



## Bull56 (22. November 2014)

wie kommst du auf eine 4870X2? Die hatte ich 2008 
Mittlerweile habe ich zuhause 4x EVGA GTX 980 @ Wakü- Die reichen auf jeden Fall 
Nur, dass ich aktuell nicht zuhause bin und auf meinem Notebook zocken muss- mit einer GTX870M, die ist zwar auhc nicht schlecht-aber auch nicht Highend...


----------



## RavionHD (22. November 2014)

Bull56 schrieb:


> wie kommst du auf eine 4870X2? Die hatte ich 2008
> Mittlerweile habe ich zuhause 4x EVGA GTX 980 @ Wakü- Die reichen auf jeden Fall
> Nur, dass ich aktuell nicht zuhause bin und auf meinem Notebook zocken muss- mit einer GTX870M, die ist zwar auhc nicht schlecht-aber auch nicht Highend...


 
Achso, ich habe auf Dein Profil geschaut.
Mit 4 GTX 980 dann aber auch bitte 4K Downsampling und MSAA benutzen, Du wirst wohl noch immer über 100 Frames kommen.


----------



## Oozy (22. November 2014)

Vier Karten? Und sowas tust du dir an? Ich weiss ja, dass du immer die neusten Karten kaufst und das ist auch dein eigenes Geld. Aber für das Hobby gibt man teilweise auch (viel) mehr aus, als ein durchschnittlicher Spieler ausgeben würde und das ist auch gut so. Trotzdem würden mir die Stromkosten/Abwärme/Preis/Mikroruckler etc doch nicht so zusagen.

@Topic: Ich habe mir das Spiel bei Steam gekauft und darf das jetzt ca. 12h laden. Bin gespannt, wie es mir gefallen wird. 

Nutzt wer von euch SweetFX o.Ä.?


----------



## Bull56 (22. November 2014)

Na toll...
Spiel geladen, installiert, will es starten und es installiert die 4 libarys für DirectX und co und danach nichts. egal wie oft ich es versuche-immer nur unstallieren der libs und dann nichts...

Edit: Alle Treiber sind aktualisiert und das überprüfen der Installationsdateien in Uplay hat auch nichts gebracht 
Das kann doch nicht sein, so eine ********!

Sogar Project Cars läuft besser und das ist nichtmal in der Beta-Phase!


----------



## Majestic-12 (22. November 2014)

Hi leute, 

ich hab zum Glück soweit keine großeren Probleme mit Far Cry 4. Das einzige was mich etwas nervös macht ist ein Pixelfehler den ich hin und wiedert habe. Jedoch ist er nicht immer zu sehen. Nur an manchen Orten. Manchmal sehe ich das auch überhaupt nicht. 
In anderen Games ist mir das noch nie aufgefallen.

Was meint ihr? Spielfehler oder nahender Tot der Grafikkarte (Club3D HD7970 RoyalACE)? Die Temperaturen der Grafikkarte liegen in Far Cry 4 bei um die 70°C

MFG MaJ


----------



## RavionHD (22. November 2014)

Majestic-12 schrieb:


> Hi leute,
> 
> ich hab zum Glück soweit keine großeren Probleme mit Far Cry 4. Das einzige was mich etwas nervös macht ist ein Pixelfehler den ich hin und wiedert habe. Jedoch ist er nicht immer zu sehen. Nur an manchen Orten. Manchmal sehe ich das auch überhaupt nicht.
> In anderen Games ist mir das noch nie aufgefallen.
> ...


 
Mach mal mit dem ATI Tool einen Artefakttest und schau ob Deine Grafikkarte eventuell keine Schwierigkeiten hat.


----------



## iPlutonium (22. November 2014)

Bull56 schrieb:


> Na toll...
> Spiel geladen, installiert, will es starten und es installiert die 4 libarys für DirectX und co und danach nichts. egal wie oft ich es versuche-immer nur unstallieren der libs und dann nichts...
> 
> Edit: Alle Treiber sind aktualisiert und das überprüfen der Installationsdateien in Uplay hat auch nichts gebracht
> ...



Bei mir genauso, nur dann will ich es starten, er Lädt die Cloud zack Far Cry 4 funktioniert nicht mehr,  komischerweise läuft ac unity viel besser, Naja zu der zeit bis ich es durch hab sind dann etliche Patches draußen die das hoffentlich zum laufen bringen..

Edit: Ich musste einfach nur Msi Afterburner ausschalten und jetzt funktioniert es, der Tag ist gerettet


----------



## Majestic-12 (22. November 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Mach mal mit dem ATI Tool einen Artefakttest und schau ob Deine Grafikkarte eventuell keine Schwierigkeiten hat.


 
Läuft jetzt seit 10 Minuten ohne Fehler und konnte auch nichts erkennen.


----------



## Bull56 (23. November 2014)

Und dann ein großer BILD Artikel über Raubkopierer...
Auch wenn ich generell gegen Raubkopieren bin, warum die treuen Käufer bestrafen 
Ich brauche keine 60€ für Bananensoftware zu zahlen...

mal schauen ob es gleich läuft...


----------



## JJ Walker (23. November 2014)

Warum ein neues Spiel für 60euro kaufen wenn man es Legal für 30 oder weniger bekommen kann. Ich weis warum ich mir keine Spiele mehr vorbestelle.


----------



## Oozy (23. November 2014)

JJ Walker schrieb:


> Warum ein neues Spiel für 60euro kaufen wenn man es Legal für 30 oder weniger bekommen kann. Ich weis warum ich mir keine Spiele mehr vorbestelle.


Weil ich noch Guthaben auf meinen Steamaccount hatte. Zudem ist es mir lieber, wenn ich das Spiel bei Steam habe, auch wenn es nicht sehr viele Vorteile hat, das muss ich zugeben.


----------



## Bockwurstking (23. November 2014)

Weiß jemand, wieso der COOP Modus bei mir nicht funktioniert? Ich habe jetzt mehrere Male versucht, dass ich mit meinem Freund spielen kann, allerdings kommt nach dem "Verbindungsaufbau" immer die Meldung, dass die Verbindung nicht hergestellt werden kann. Beide haben Internet und sonst funktioniert auch alles. Klappt das bei euch und weiß jemand vielleicht wie man das beheben kann?


----------



## Elzoco (23. November 2014)

Ich hab gerade mit nem freund im Coop gespielt. Ging relativ problemlos,  abgesehen davon, dass ich mich öfter nicht heilen konnte.


----------



## Dedde (23. November 2014)

Wie bekommt man eig von hurk die Harpune? Habe sie in einer zwischensequenz quasi bekommen, aber ka wo sie sein soll


----------



## Heroman_overall (24. November 2014)

Majestic-12 schrieb:


> Hi leute,
> 
> ich hab zum Glück soweit keine großeren Probleme mit Far Cry 4. Das einzige was mich etwas nervös macht ist ein Pixelfehler den ich hin und wiedert habe. Jedoch ist er nicht immer zu sehen. Nur an manchen Orten. Manchmal sehe ich das auch überhaupt nicht.
> In anderen Games ist mir das noch nie aufgefallen.
> ...


 
Die gleichen Pixelfehler hab ich auch auf meiner R9 290. Kommt aber nur sehr selten vor und nur wenn ich in die Berge schaue. Stört mich aber nicht, da es kaum auffällt.


----------



## tandel (24. November 2014)

Iro540 schrieb:


> Ich weiss noch nicht genau, was ich von fc4 halten soll. gut oder nur befriedigend. Das wird sich im verlauf des spiels noch zeigen.
> Performance mittelmäßig bis schlecht (performance ist bei mireine gegebene texturqualität (in meine falle "hoch" im verhältnis zu den frames dieser einstellung). Ich bin kein grafik Junkie,  mag aber doch eine einigermaßen gute grafik haben.
> 
> Story: schon ganz cool. Vor allem große spielwelt. Sehr lebendige welt. Immer passiert was. Wenn man will, braucht man gar nicht die missionen spielen; man kann einfach durchs lande ziehen und irgendwas erledigen, was einem am wegesrand so über den weg läuft.
> ...



Meine Eindrücke sind ähnlich, bin mir auch noch nicht ganz sicher, was ich von FC4 halten soll. Grundsätzlich natürlich ein ordentliches Spiel, habe es für knapp 40€ gekauft, den Preis ist es schon wert.

Mir kommt es allerdings zu sehr nach einem Remake von FC3 vor. Die Grafik kommt mir trotz besserer Hardware (7770 vs R8 280) nicht besser vor, die Spielfiguren habe ich in FC3 in besserer Erinnerung, die sind in FC4 doch etwas hölzern.

Die Spielwelt in den Bergen ist sehr schön, dennoch fühlt sich das für mich dennoch so an, als ob ich mein altes Savegame von FC3 gerade weiterspiele.
Obwohl das jetzt über ein Jahr alt ist, kommt es mir wie gestern vor und ich klettere schon wieder auf Türme und knalle sinnlos Tiere in Massen ab, um meinen Geldbeutel zu erweitern.
Die Welt ist mir teilweise zu übervölkert und zu sehr Sandbox. Ich rette Geiseln, höre in 100m Entfernung Hilferufe, rette auch diese vor wilden Tieren, in der Zwischenzeit greift ein Adler an und als ich dann wieder zurück bin, haben die schon wieder Geiseln genommen. Das ganze innerhalb von höchstens 2 Spielminuten.
Oder ich brauche noch 4 Nashörner zum craften, fahre an einer MG Stellung vorbei wo genau vier Nashörner rumstehen. Den Rest kann man sich denken.
Ich will kein Moralapostel sein, aber echter Spielspass ist das nicht, wenn ich massenweise seltene Tiere umnieten muss.

Überall stehen Autos, Minihelis, Quads, Boote rum, Munition gibt es im Überfluss, es sind ohne Ende Waffen bereits freigeschaltet und ich bin erst am Anfang.
Nicht nur habe ich eine Minimap mit Navi zum nächsten Waypoint, ich kann sogar den "Autopiloten" einschalten, dann fährt mich das Auto von alleine dahin.

Das kommt mir alles so Kiddie-Konsolenmässig vereinfacht vor, bloß nicht mitdenken oder gar anstrengen. Einfach nur in der Welt rumheizen und alles und jeden wegballern.
Die einzige Hürden sind dann die Geduldsspiele, 100 Masken einsammeln, 150 Plakate abreisen, 100 Gebetsmühlen drehen.

Vielleicht bin ich da etwas zu kritisch, aber wenn man hohe Erwartungen hat, dann stören einen eben auch kleinere Dinge. Zu Ende spielen werde ich es dennoch, vermutlich aber immer nur in sehr kleinen Schritten, weil es eben sehr schnell langweilig wird.


----------



## Bull56 (24. November 2014)

Neuer Patch ist raus  
39mb


----------



## Mottekus (24. November 2014)

Da war er schneller  jemand schon die Patchnotes gefunden?


----------



## Bockwurstking (24. November 2014)

Wie kann man denn im Coop spielen, wenn es bei einigen zu funktionieren scheint? 
Anscheinend mach ich dann ja irgendwas falsch.. Könnt ihr mir genau sagen was ich anklicken bzw. machen muss um im Coop zu spielen und ob man da was beachten muss? :/


----------



## Dedde (24. November 2014)

@tandel dann frag ich mich warum du fc4 geholt hast, jeder wusste das es ähnlich wie fc3 wird, und wenn du ein problem damit hast tiere (videogame) zu töten, hättest dir es wirklich nicht holen müssen. ich finds super, zb das man belohnt wird wenn man die tiere mit dem bogen erlegt und nicht mit c4 
dir macht es nix aus, das du menschen mitr dem messer brutal abstichst, aber bei einem tiger kommen dir die tränen?


----------



## iPlutonium (24. November 2014)

Bull56 schrieb:


> Neuer Patch ist raus
> 39mb



Und kannst du schon Unterschiede sehen ? Bei mir hat es geklappt Far Cry 4 zum laufen zu bringen in dem ich Msi Afterburner einfach ausgeschaltet habe


----------



## Elzoco (24. November 2014)

Majestic-12 schrieb:


> Hi leute,
> 
> ich hab zum Glück soweit keine großeren Probleme mit Far Cry 4. Das einzige was mich etwas nervös macht ist ein Pixelfehler den ich hin und wiedert habe. Jedoch ist er nicht immer zu sehen. Nur an manchen Orten. Manchmal sehe ich das auch überhaupt nicht.
> In anderen Games ist mir das noch nie aufgefallen.
> ...



Genau das Gleiche habe ich auch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m0bbed (24. November 2014)

Sieht eher nach spielebug aus!


----------



## RavionHD (25. November 2014)

Mal was anderes:
Wie würdet ihr die Story von dem Spiel bewerten?


----------



## Jack ONeill (25. November 2014)

Bull56 schrieb:


> Neuer Patch ist raus
> 39mb



Soll das der 1.4 sein? Bis jetzt hatte mir uplay nichts angezeigt, oder lädt der im Hintergrund runter

mfg


----------



## Kinguin (25. November 2014)

tandel schrieb:


> Das kommt mir alles so Kiddie-Konsolenmässig vereinfacht vor, bloß nicht mitdenken oder gar anstrengen. Einfach nur in der Welt rumheizen und alles und jeden wegballern.
> Die einzige Hürden sind dann die Geduldsspiele, 100 Masken einsammeln, 150 Plakate abreisen, 100 Gebetsmühlen drehen.
> 
> Vielleicht bin ich da etwas zu kritisch, aber wenn man hohe Erwartungen hat, dann stören einen eben auch kleinere Dinge. Zu Ende spielen werde ich es dennoch, vermutlich aber immer nur in sehr kleinen Schritten, weil es eben sehr schnell langweilig wird.



habe jetzt nur Fc3 gespielt,das war in der Vanilla Version aber so einfach (ps3 vor nem Jahr oder so)
die KI ist wirklich einfach nur dämlich,so ungefähr :
http://www.cad-comic.com/cad/20121219

Nach der Mainstory (ca 10-15h) hatte man kaum noch was zu tun finde ich,diese ganzen Sammelaufgaben gingen einem da schon auf den Keks
Die Story wurde praktisch nur von Vaas getragen,und nach 50% war dann aber auch Schluss,danach fiel die Spannungskurve steil runter 
Werde daher Fc4 erstmal ganz nach hinten schieben,wenn überhaupt irgendwann im Sale als Complete Edition
Im Dezember erstmal Pokemon im Comp Mod und dann gehts richtig rund 2015 

ps: nein spiele müssen nicht unbedingt schwer sein,aber etwas mehr Abwechslung wäre echt gut gewesen da
Aber ist nur meine Meinung,muss aber auch sagen bin kein großer ShooterFan


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (25. November 2014)

Gibt es keinen 21:9 Format bei FC4?  Es gibt zwar die richtige Auflösung (3440 x 1440) aber nicht das richtige Format


----------



## Robstar85 (25. November 2014)

Moin Leute. 

Ich würde gern mit meinem Kumpel den Koop-Modus spielen. Problem ist, ich kann bei ihm beitreten aber er nicht bei mir. 
Habt ihr Tipps um das Problem zu lösen? Welche Ports könnte ich im Router öffnen? (Telekom Speedport W724V) oder was könnte ich sonst noch machen?


----------



## Dedde (25. November 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Mal was anderes:
> Wie würdet ihr die Story von dem Spiel bewerten?


naja, die in fc3 fand ich besser. trotzdem macht es viel laune hab ca 22 ingame stunden und bin grad erst nach nord kyrat gekommen


----------



## jiimknopf (26. November 2014)

Ich habe jetzt 25 Stunden auf der One, und habe noch immer Spaß dran Tiere zu jagen, Außenposten zu holen etc. Bin sonst auch kein Fan vom schleichen aber bei FC4 ganz nett.. COOP finde ich schade das nur XP, Geld und so gespeichert wird, aber nicht wenn man Festung oder Türme etc einnimmt... ist für denn 2 immer bissel schade.
Haben ihre Sache gut gemacht muss ich sagen ^^


----------



## krankyphobious (26. November 2014)

Habe nun endgültig die Lösung für die Mikroruckler, besser gesagt Standbilder, gefunden! 
Mehr dazu im Thread, was ich gerade eben erstellt habe. Keine Ahnung wieso da kein Technik-Versierter drauf gekommen ist (habe jedenfalls ~400 Kommentare in Bezug auf diese Stutterprobleme gelesen).


----------



## Blackvoodoo (26. November 2014)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> Habe nun endgültig die Lösung für die Mikroruckler, besser gesagt Standbilder, gefunden!
> Mehr dazu im Thread, was ich gerade eben erstellt habe. Keine Ahnung wieso da kein Technik-Versierter drauf gekommen ist (habe jedenfalls ~400 Kommentare in Bezug auf diese Stutterprobleme gelesen).



Der Link zu dem Thread wäre toll.


----------



## krankyphobious (26. November 2014)

@Blackvoodoo: Wie gesagt, gerade eben erstellt, musst nur im gleichen Thema "Actionspiele" 2 sek. nachschauen, das wars 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...bilder-mikroruckler-gefunden.html#post6989693


----------



## Blackvoodoo (26. November 2014)

Schon klar das man auch Nachschauen kann, aber wenn du schon sagst in meinem Thread.... dann ist es einfach hilfreich und eigentlich üblich auch den Link zu posten. 

Also ich weis zwar jetzt das es anscheinend an den Texturen liegt, aber eine Lösung ist auf Mittel Spielen sicher nicht. Dann spiele ich lieber gar nicht.

P.S. ein gefällt mir wegen dem Nachreichen des Links.


----------



## krankyphobious (26. November 2014)

@Blackvoodoo: Ich weiß, war mein Fehler, in Zukunft denke ich aber daran  
Freut mich wirklich zu hören dass es bei dir auch geholfen hat, oder hast du es noch nicht ausprobiert, ob es bei dir auch so ist, dass es wesentlich besser bzw. Perfekt läuft auf "Texturen=Mittel"? 
Wie ich sehe, hast du ja eine in der Leistung nahezu identische Titan drin.

Was mich aber wundert: Ich habe gedacht, ich kriege hier binnen kurzer Zeit schon etliche Meldungen obs geholfen hat etc...da sich ja wirklich viele über das stottern beschweren im Forum bzw. in anderen Foren. 
Auf welcher Seite währe es noch am sinnigsten diesen Tipp zu Posten? Auf der UBI-Homepage?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (26. November 2014)

Nein ich habe es selbst nicht ausprobiert. Auch wenn es auf Mittel normal läuft. Es kommt gar nicht in Frage das ich auf Mittel spiele.


----------



## CapitanJack (26. November 2014)

Servus

Also ich habs mal auf Mittel gestellt. Das Ruckeln ist Deutlich weniger geworden. Es ruckelt fast nicht mehr.

Bei den  Texturen, kann ich keinen Unterschied feststellen.

Entweder ist mein Monitor zu schlecht, oder meine Augen sind nicht mehr so besonders.


Grüßle


----------



## xjonas97 (26. November 2014)

Far Cry 4 ist von der Perfomance her so viel besser als Unity <3


----------



## Skarukh (26. November 2014)

Hat einer Tipps wie Far Cry zum patchen bewegen kann?  Bin immer noch auf Version 1.3.


----------



## krankyphobious (26. November 2014)

xjonas97 schrieb:


> Far Cry 4 ist von der Perfomance her so viel besser als Unity <3



blödsinniger Kommentar, hat hier nichts zu suchen, denn das wurde auch schon 10000x in anderen Foren gepostet. Und wie man sich denken kann müsste theoretisch AC Unity immer schlechter laufen als FC4, zumal der Detailgrad da öfters besser ist und sehr viele Objekte geglättet werden müssen UND vor allem: In Unity werden unglaublich viele Menschen Dargestellt, dazu braucht man erstmal viel mehr Resourcen. Nicht nur immer meckern  Bei MIR läuft Unity aber besser in Bezug auf Mikroruckler, vieeel besser!


----------



## krankyphobious (26. November 2014)

Skarukh schrieb:


> Hat einer Tipps wie Far Cry zum patchen bewegen kann?  Bin immer noch auf Version 1.3.



Die Vollversion kaufen, dann hat sichs erledigt 
Ich und viele Kollegen haben FC4, bei uns gabs das Update schon seit gestern (oder vorgestern? weiß ned mehr)


----------



## strelok (26. November 2014)

Skarukh schrieb:


> Hat einer Tipps wie Far Cry zum patchen bewegen kann?  Bin immer noch auf Version 1.3.




Bei mir funktionierte das patchen auch nicht. ......

So, jetz habe auch ich den Patch installieren können. Gestern ging das nicht?? Weiss auch nicht warum.  Naja, egal.


----------



## gin0v4 (26. November 2014)

Hey Leute - geht das nur mir so oder funktioniert bei euch das X360 Pad auch nicht? Habe die Wirelessversion für PC und wollte FC4 eigentlich auf der Couch am großen TV spielen
Das Pad wird erkannt und wenn ich in UPlay A drücke kann ich das Spiel auch so starten, wenn ich dann eine beliebige Taste drücken soll um ins Hauptmenü zu kommen funktioniert das auch mit dem Pad. Sobald ich aber das Spiel laden will, bzw im Hauptmenü bin geht gar nichts mehr. Ich kann am Pad drücken was ich will aber es funktioniert nichts. Die A/B/X/Y Buttons werden allerdings im Hauptmenü statt ESC, Leer, etc angezeigt, also wie gesagt, das Pad wird erkannt aber das Spiel übernimmt keine Eingabe...

Voll panne, erst kann ich nicht spielen weil ich den black screen bug hatte und nun das grrr


Ich habe btw keine Performanceprobleme mit meinem System (da ich hier beim überfliegen von Performance Einbrüchen gelesen habe) - alles auf maximalen Einstellungen, nur AA auf SMAA und nicht auf TX - dabei immer 50-70 FPS.....


----------



## Skarukh (26. November 2014)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> Die Vollversion kaufen, dann hat sichs erledigt
> Ich und viele Kollegen haben FC4, bei uns gabs das Update schon seit gestern (oder vorgestern? weiß ned mehr)



Hab die Origniale, gabs durch meine gtx 970.
Im Ubisoft forum  haben viele auch das probleme aber bis jetzt keine Lösung 

Yeah jetzt patcht er.


----------



## krankyphobious (26. November 2014)

Weiß auch nicht woran das lag, extrem kurios das ganze mit dem Patch und überhaupt nicht nachvollziehbar wieso das erst jetzt bei einigen oder wie du schreibst viele das Problem haben. Sehr seltsam was die bei UBI mal wieder verzapft haben..
Bzgl. dem Controller Problem: Habe den gleichen Xbox Controller, sprich auch über Wireless und bei mir läuft alles wunderbar. Musste nichts umändern, Controller angesteckt und es lief, wurde gleich angezeigt das der Bereit ist. 
Zocke natürlich weiterhin mit der Maus, aber mal ehrlich: Bei der vermurksten Steuerung (auch ohne Maus-Beschleunigung), die genau so schlecht ist wie seit Far Cry 2(!) kommt keine allzu große Freude auf, mit dem Xbox-Controller spielt dass sich im Grunde fast genau so, natürlich um ein vielfaches Bequemer auf der Kautsch 
Aber da ich bei Ego-Shootern schon aus Prinzip mit meiner Gaming-Maus zocke ist dass ja ein Verrat da ein Controller anzustöpseln (kann es aber wie gesagt keinem verübeln, nur UBISOFT )

EDIT: UBI arbeitet ja ganz sicher noch an weiteren Patches für das Spiel, aber die wissen ja mit Sicherheit nicht woran der Fehler liegt mit dem Stottern, dass alle paar Sekunden merhmals hintereinander vorkommen kann oder auch alle ~15 sek. .Denn sonst hätte sie es ganz sicher selbst gebacken bekommen mit dem 4. Patch innerhalb ner Woche 
Sollte ich die mal am besten anschreiben oder wie/was muss ich tuen damit die des mal gesagt kriegen woran es eindeutig liegt?


----------



## gin0v4 (26. November 2014)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> Bzgl. dem Controller Problem: Habe den gleichen Xbox Controller, sprich auch über Wireless und bei mir läuft alles wunderbar. Musste nichts umändern, Controller angesteckt und es lief, wurde gleich angezeigt das der Bereit ist.



Das wird mir ja auch angezeigt und wenn ich das Pad im Hauptmenü aus mache und wieder einschalte bekomme ich auch ne Meldung, dass das Pad erkannt wurde und die Symbole im Menü springen auch wieder auf XBox Buttons rum... Kann dann aber nichts drücken  Habe die Treiber vom Pad bereits im Gerätemanager gelöscht und wieder neu installiert, hat aber nix gebracht. Werde jetzt einfach mal das Spiel neu installieren.


----------



## ITX-Guru (27. November 2014)

kann mir jemand erklären wie ich die missionen von hurk freischalte? hat die wahl ob ich amita oder sabal helfe einfluss darauf? weil im offiziellen forum berichten andere spiele über das gleiche problem, jemand sagt er hätte die missionen machen können und hat sabal geholfen und sein freund kann sie nicht machen und hat amita geholfen. ich habe ebenfalls amita geholfen. ich hoffe jemand kann das dementieren und mir sagen was ich falsch gemacht habe. weil schon bei far cry 3 hab ich mir sone waffe gewünscht um bären zu zerbärsten. bin fast durch und verliere auch langsam das interesse an dem spiel aber die harpune hätte ich gern von anfang an gehabt.


----------



## krankyphobious (27. November 2014)

Ich musste wie gesagt nichts im Menü noch manuell einschalten, einfach controller anschließen bzw. einschalten und es ging, denn die Einstellungen in Far Cry 4 (also wenn man selbst was verstellt z.B.) sind total verbuggt, als ob das noch ne schlechte Alpha-Version währe. Näheres dazu in meinem anderen Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...bilder-mikroruckler-gefunden.html#post6989693

Auch muss ich noch erwähnen, dass alle Regler bei "Farbeinstellungen" in der Mitte sind, was ja normal ist, und manchmal verschiebt sich der Helligkeitsregler ganz leicht nach links obwohl ich nichts anrühre, und im "GamerProfile.xml" haben ich dann drinn stehen *Brightness="0.9802" *anstelle wie üblich einer "1"


----------



## Heroman_overall (27. November 2014)

Sehr interessanter Artikel zu Far Cry 4 und dem PCGH Test. Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum die Grafikkarten von Nvidia besser abschneiden als die von AMD im Test.

http://www.3dcenter.org/news/die-grafikkarten-performance-unter-far-cry-4-teil-2

Gut zu wissen, dass die Grafikkarten von AMD in hoher Auslösung besser sind als die von Nvidia und nicht ausgebremst werden durch Gameworks wie im Test.

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Spinal (28. November 2014)

Weiß jemand wie man in dem Spiel vernünftig speichern kann? Ich verliere rgelmäßig einen Haufen Spielzeit, weil ich "Save & Quit" drücke und dann wieder viel(!) weiter vorne anfangen darf. So macht das Spiel keinen Spaß


----------



## krankyphobious (28. November 2014)

Spinal schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie man in dem Spiel vernünftig speichern kann? Ich verliere rgelmäßig einen Haufen Spielzeit, weil ich "Save & Quit" drücke und dann wieder viel(!) weiter vorne anfangen darf. So macht das Spiel keinen Spaß



Das geht mir genau so, völliger Quark das Speichersystem. Um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen: Die Mission von Hurk, wo ich das zweite mal nach Himalaya reisen musste (bei Hurk das erste mal) habe ich beendet und er hat mir dann anschließend die Harpune gezeigt (Zwischensequenz), dann bin ich paar Meter gelaufen, hab gespeichert und das Spiel beendet. Als ich nun später das Spiel startete musste ich wieder die gleiche Mission von Anfang an machen, jetzt bin ich ca. 50m am Schluss weggelaufen und siehe da es speichert automatisch, aber ich sah keinen Hinweiß dass ich soweit weglaufen musste. Sowas von frustrierend die zig tausend Fehler im Spiel. Habe schon 46% durch, weiß aber nicht ob ich noch bereit bin den s..... weiter zu ertragen (genau das gleiche wie bei AC Unity)


----------



## Skarukh (28. November 2014)

Ist mir auch bei Missionen passiert, seit dem speicher ich doppelt also  Speichern und dann Speichern + Beenden.
Was auch blöd ist das man während Missionen nicht speichern kann, blödes Konsolen speichern.


----------



## Spinal (28. November 2014)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> Das geht mir genau so, völliger Quark das Speichersystem. Um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen: Die Mission von Hurk, wo ich das zweite mal nach Himalaya reisen musste (bei Hurk das erste mal) habe ich beendet und er hat mir dann anschließend die Harpune gezeigt (Zwischensequenz), dann bin ich paar Meter gelaufen, hab gespeichert und das Spiel beendet. Als ich nun später das Spiel startete musste ich wieder die gleiche Mission von Anfang an machen, jetzt bin ich ca. 50m am Schluss weggelaufen und siehe da es speichert automatisch, aber ich sah keinen Hinweiß dass ich soweit weglaufen musste. Sowas von frustrierend die zig tausend Fehler im Spiel. Habe schon 46% durch, weiß aber nicht ob ich noch bereit bin den s..... weiter zu ertragen (genau das gleiche wie bei AC Unity)



Ich bin noch gar nicht soweit. Aber ich wollte zum Beispiel ein paar Nebenmissionen machen, Fashion Week, einen Outpost befreit und ein paar Orte entdeckt. Als ich das Spiel neu startete kam erstmal die Fashion Week Zwischensequenz (also da, wo man den Designer kennenlernt), alles was ich danach gespielt habe war quasi weg. Gerade bei so Kleinigkeiten wie Karma Missionen habe ich immer das Gefühl, speichern bringt nix 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Oozy (29. November 2014)

Wie sehen eure In-Game Grafikeinstellungen so aus? Was kann man runterdrehen, ohne gross einen Unterschied zu merken und was sollte man am ehesten auswählen: FXAA, SMAA oder TXAA?

Gespielt wird mit einem i7 4770K und einer R9 290 @ 1100MHz.


----------



## RavionHD (29. November 2014)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Wie sehen eure In-Game Grafikeinstellungen so aus? Was kann man runterdrehen, ohne gross einen Unterschied zu merken und was sollte man am ehesten auswählen: FXAA, SMAA oder TXAA?
> 
> Gespielt wird mit einem i7 4770K und einer R9 290 @ 1100MHz.



Setz alles auf @max, 1080P ohne Nvidia Features mit SMAA und freu Dich über 70 Frames.
Mit nVidia Features sieht es zwar besser aus, die brauchen auf AMD Karten aber ziemlich viel Leistung.


----------



## Oozy (29. November 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Setz alles auf @max, 1080P ohne Nvidia Features mit SMAA und freu Dich über 70 Frames.
> Mit nVidia Features sieht es zwar besser aus, die brauchen auf AMD Karten aber ziemlich viel Leistung.


Danke! Habe vergessen zu schreiben, dass ich auf WQHD spiele. Reicht die R9 290 dafür?

Und was kann man gegen die Ruckler während des Fahrens/Fliegens machen?


----------



## krankyphobious (29. November 2014)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Danke! Habe vergessen zu schreiben, dass ich auf WQHD spiele. Reicht die R9 290 dafür?
> 
> Und was kann man gegen die Ruckler während des Fahrens/Fliegens machen?




Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, das ganze Spiel ist von Vorne bis Hinten verbuggt. Du kannst nur eins dagegen unternehmen, damit es bei der Fahrt nicht ruckelt, und zwar änderst du die Texturen auf "Mittel". Habe bei mir mal spaßhalber alles auf Niedrig und Texturen auf Hoch gesetzt und es ruckelt immernoch genauso, nur das gerade eben hilft komplett dagegen, aber so spiele ich das Spiel garantiert nicht mehr weiter, da soll Ubisoft schleunigst was gegen tun 

Berichte hier nachdem du es ausprobiert hast, ob es auch bei dir geholfen hat. Es sei noch erwähnt, dass du bei der Umstellung das Spiel neu starten musst.


----------



## Oozy (29. November 2014)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, das ganze Spiel ist von Vorne bis Hinten verbuggt. Du kannst nur eins dagegen unternehmen, damit es bei der Fahrt nicht ruckelt, und zwar änderst du die Texturen auf "Mittel".


Das mit den Texturen habe ich mal befolgt und das Ruckeln hat tatsächlich gebessert. Noch nicht perfekt, aber viel erträglicher als vorher. Danke dir und RavionHD. SMAA scheint der ideale Weg zu sein.

Was nutzt ihr bei "Umgebungsverdeckung"?


----------



## krankyphobious (29. November 2014)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Das mit den Texturen habe ich mal befolgt und das Ruckeln hat tatsächlich gebessert. Noch nicht perfekt, aber viel erträglicher als vorher. Danke dir und RavionHD. SMAA scheint der ideale Weg zu sein.
> 
> Was nutzt ihr bei "Umgebungsverdeckung"?




HBAO+, of course


----------



## strelok (29. November 2014)

Also FarCry4 hat echt Suchtpotential. Aber manchmal flimmern noch Texturen bei Autos, oder das Fell bei Tieren. Das Game gehört einfach noch a bissal gefixt. Aber sonst ganz gut.


----------



## Wild Thing (30. November 2014)

Habe es jetzt mal Installiert und wollte es gerade mal spielen, nur wenn ich mich bei Uplay einloggen will bekomme ich eine Fehler Meldung das Benutzer Name oder Passwort falsch sind obwohl beides richtig ist. Habe auch schon ein neues Passwort angefordert aber hat sich nix geändert...


----------



## Useful (30. November 2014)

Wild Thing schrieb:


> Habe es jetzt mal Installiert und wollte es gerade mal spielen, nur wenn ich mich bei Uplay einloggen will bekomme ich eine Fehler Meldung das Benutzer Name oder Passwort falsch sind obwohl beides richtig ist. Habe auch schon ein neues Passwort angefordert aber hat sich nix geändert...



Du kannst dich aber bei Uplay auf der Website noch einloggen? (so kann man dann erstmal gucken ob die Daten stimmen)


----------



## Elzoco (30. November 2014)

Die AMR ist aber auch etwas zu Stark^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xwftLL4bDHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Achtung Storyspoiler:


Spoiler



Sicher ist Sicher
[img=http://abload.de/thumb/farcry42014-11-30-15-uvejf.jpg]


----------



## Wild Thing (30. November 2014)

Useful schrieb:


> Du kannst dich aber bei Uplay auf der Website noch einloggen? (so kann man dann erstmal gucken ob die Daten stimmen)



Ja das ging... Heute morgen ging es aber wieder ohne Probleme lag wohl an Uplay.


----------



## Memphys (30. November 2014)

Elzoco schrieb:


> Die AMR ist aber auch etwas zu Stark^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wat? oO
Ich wusste zwar, dass es sich dabei auch um irgendwas mit einem riesigen Kaliber handeln muss, ähnlich der M82A3, aber das ist wirklich krank xD


----------



## CapitanJack (30. November 2014)

Hi

Heute hat mich das Game dermasen aufgeregt, wegen dem geruckel, das ich es Deinstalliert habe. 

Ich konnte kaum noch richtig fahren mit dem Auto. Alleine beim rennen fielen die Frames runter bis auf 15. Aber nur sekundenweise. Das Spiel läuft eigentlich mit 40 45 Frames und dann plötzlich zack runter auf 15 Frames ohne das ein Tier oder ähnliches da wäre.

Ich warte jetzt bis die Bugs beseitigt sind und Zocke wieder Batman Arkham City. 


Grüßle


----------



## krankyphobious (30. November 2014)

CapitanJack schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Heute hat mich das Game dermasen aufgeregt, wegen dem geruckel, das ich es Deinstalliert habe.
> 
> ...





Habe es auch auf die Seite gelegt, zusammen mit AC Unity. Und ich bin ein großer AC Fan, da kann man so ungefähr abschätzen wie mich da die haufenweise vorhandenen Probleme noch mehr frustrieren 
FC4 bleibt oft unspielbar wegen den Standbildern, auch GameStar hatte mal darüber berichtet, wie ich schonmal erwähnte. 
Was ich noch erwähnen muss: Texturen auf Mittel läuft es ja ohne framedrops bzw. standbilder, vielleicht hängt es auch damit zusammen, 
dass  nur bei den Textur-Einstellungen "Hoch, Sehr Hoch & Ultra" *Tesselation* aktiviert ist, aber nicht auf "Mittel & Niedrig" !!

Auch zu lesen unter diesem Link: 
http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/far-cry-4/artikel/far_cry_4_im_technik_check,49167,3080455,2.html

Und im Test. Framedrops werden auch in der Wertung als Minus-Punkt angekreidet. Bin seit 15 Jahren GameStar-Leser, und dass habe ich nur sehr selten (oder nie?) zu Gesicht bekommen. Beschweren tuen sich aber nicht sonderlich viele die dieses stottern haben, denn auch 3 kollegen von mir haben moderne Hardware (R9 290, GTX 770, GTX 970) und sagen, nachdem ich es mal erwähnt habe, ja des nervt schon, aber bin 100% zufrieden 

-Oder, die die sich beschweren, nutzen diesen Tipp, der mittlerweile sehr weit verbreitet ist, und ändern das mit dem DisableLoadingMip auf "1". Na super, jetzt haben Sie Texturen wie du SNES Zeiten, aber hey, es läuft jetzt endlich flüssig mit ner GTX 980@SLI, man achtet doch nicht so auf die Texturen


----------



## Pitfall (1. Dezember 2014)

Ja, so mache ich es auch! FC4 wird zur seite gelegt und ich witme anderen Game wieder Zeit. Das ruckeln ist mir auch zu heftig.

Und diese Umstellung DisableLoadingMip auf "1" hat bei mir nicht viel geberacht. Genau wie der Befehlt mit GPU auf 3, das selbe. Da müssen die Entwickler noch ein wenig arbeiten! Ich hasse es, wenn ich ein Game kaufe und dann ist es verbugt!


----------



## Skeen29 (1. Dezember 2014)

Hier ein Tipp für das Geruckel beim Fahren:

Bei laggs fps probs. gibt es ein fix bei ubi forum 

Stutter/Frame Skipping FPS Fix:


1. Open My documents > My Games > Far Cry 4 > EditorGamerProfile.xml file with Notepad


2. Change this setting (Press CTRL+F to open the search function):


DisableLoadingMip0 = "0" to "1" and GPUMaxBufferedFrames = "0" to "1"




Save the file and close.


----------



## krankyphobious (1. Dezember 2014)

tollertoni schrieb:


> Hier ein Tipp für das Geruckel beim Fahren:
> 
> Bei laggs fps probs. gibt es ein fix bei ubi forum
> 
> ...




Danke für den gut gemeinten Rat, aber das wird hier doch  die ganze Zeit diskutiert (im Forum!!) 
Du musst einfach mal eins/zwei Beiträge über dir lesen...man o man...


----------



## krankyphobious (1. Dezember 2014)

Versucht mal Hyper-Threading im BIOS auszuschalten. Das Stuttering sollte damit behoben werden, laut einem Ubisoft-Forum-Mitglied. 
Bei mir jedenfalls hats überhaupt nichts gebracht. Auch Turbo-Boost habe ich im BIOS deaktiviert, aber keine Besserung.


----------



## hacky998 (2. Dezember 2014)

Habe ein Problem mit Far Cry 4:

Ich bevorzuge es sehr, in den Grafikeinstellungen, in den Spielen, in denen diese Option verfügbar ist, auf Randlos einzustellen. 
Da ich mit zwei Monitoren arbeite, ist mir das viel lieber als den Vollbild-Modus zu nutzen. 
Nun habe ich aber NUR bei Far Cry 4 das Problem, wenn ich diese Option anwähle, dass das gesamte Spiel ca. doppelt so groß dargestellt wird und ich quasi nichts mehr machen kann, da sich ein Großteil des Bildes so aus dem sichtbaren Bereich bewegt. 
Dieses Problem habe ich komischerweise nur bei Far Cry 4. Nicht bei Assassin's Creed Unity, The Crew oder all meinen anderen Spielen, die den Randlos Modus unterstützten. 
Auch den zweiten Monitor hatte ich mal versucht einfach auszustecken, was aber zu keinem Erfolg führte. 
Ich hoffe, dass mir da jemand helfen kann


----------



## Dype_Skogen (3. Dezember 2014)

Für alle,die immer noch Probleme mit Microruckeln haben( GeForce,andere konnt ich nicht testen): Begrenzt  sowohl die FPS (mitm Afterburner z.b.) auf 30 sowie auch die Bildwiederholfrequenz auf 30Hz (ingame)....

Wichtig ist auch im Treiber bei Energiesparoptionen Max.Leistung und prerenderedframes1 einzustellen sowie in der Ini GpuMax buffered Frames auf 1.

Desweiteren V-Sync und TB an ingame...So läuft's nach ewigen Versuchen FHD @Ultra+Nvidia Zeugs+SMAA( bei FC 3 dasselbe) endlich smooth und fast ruckelfrei.

Manchmal verschluckt er sich zwar noch,aber wenn es nicht alleine weggeht kurz ins Spielmenü und wieder raus...

Hoffe konnte einigen helfen
(Achso: Win7 64  FX8350/ GTX780)


----------



## clrokr (4. Dezember 2014)

Na toll, mit dem neuen Patch geht der Parameter "-skipintro" nicht mehr!


----------



## wolflux (5. Dezember 2014)

Dype_Skogen schrieb:


> Für alle,die immer noch Probleme mit Microruckeln haben( GeForce,andere konnt ich nicht testen): Begrenzt  sowohl die FPS (mitm Afterburner z.b.) auf 30 sowie auch die Bildwiederholfrequenz auf 30Hz (ingame)....
> 
> Wichtig ist auch im Treiber bei Energiesparoptionen Max.Leistung und prerenderedframes1 einzustellen sowie in der Ini GpuMax buffered Frames auf 1.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info ☺,  heute Abend wird getestet. 
Ich habe eine GTX780 Ti und kann mit 1240 MHz gerade so ruckelfrei mit der Einstellung HOCH 4x spielen.
Gruß


----------



## Spinal (5. Dezember 2014)

Also ich werde meine fps nicht auf 30 begrenzen, aber es läuft auch so ganz gut. Ich spiele aber auch "nur" mit SMAA, denke das MSAA deutlich anspruchsvoller ist.


----------



## wolflux (5. Dezember 2014)

Ich verstehe überhaupt nicht warum es gewollt ist, dass es dazu kommt. Weshalb programmiert man so etwas, es ist doch eine Hauptgrund- Voraussetzung das ein Spiel überhaupt läuft oder haben die Verträge mit Grafikkarten-Herstellern,( NVIDIA), damit man eine neue Graka kaufen muß?


----------



## ich558 (5. Dezember 2014)

Weis jemand ob man die schwarzen Rahmen bei 16:10 in 1920*1200 p wegbekommt?


----------



## Spinal (5. Dezember 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Weis jemand ob man die schwarzen Rahmen bei 16:10 in 1920*1200 p wegbekommt?



Würde mich auch mal interessieren


----------



## Pitfall (6. Dezember 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Weis jemand ob man die schwarzen Rahmen bei 16:10 in 1920*1200 p wegbekommt?



Das ist so gewollt. Das geht nicht weg.


----------



## ich558 (6. Dezember 2014)

Aus welchem Grund soll das gewollt sein? Ist nervig und total unnötig.


----------



## addicTix (7. Dezember 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund soll das gewollt sein? Ist nervig und total unnötig.



Für den cinematischen Effekt


----------



## ich558 (7. Dezember 2014)

Das sollte der aber auch in 16:9 sein und nicht nur in 16:10


----------



## BartholomO (8. Dezember 2014)

Wie schaut es aus ist das Spiel mit AMD Hardware zu empfehlen (HD 7970)? Und generell auch vom Gameplay und allem?


----------



## tandel (9. Dezember 2014)

BartholomO schrieb:


> Wie schaut es aus ist das Spiel mit AMD Hardware zu empfehlen (HD 7970)? Und generell auch vom Gameplay und allem?



Ich habe es auf einer R9 280 gespielt und keine großen Probleme gehabt.
Ich würde es aber nicht unbedingt empfehlen. Die Missionen wiederholen sich sehr oft, auch innerhalb der Hauptstory. Der Coop macht die ersten 2h richtig Spass, dann ist aber auch die Luft raus.

Wenn Du andere Sachen auf der Liste hast, dann hol Dir diese zuerst. Wenn es mal für 10€ zu haben ist, kann man es immer noch mal mitnehmen,


----------



## Natler (10. Dezember 2014)

Sagt mal, speichert das Spiel auch mal zwischendurch? Bei mir jedenfalls irgendwie viel zu selten  Kann doch nicht sein , dass ich z.B. den ersten Akt abschließe, das Spiel schließe und danach wieder in den ersten Akt geschmissen werde 
Wenn der Mist so bleibt, lasse ich das Spiel links liegen. So macht das keinen Spaß, wenn jedesmal Spielzeit flöten geht


----------



## Memphys (10. Dezember 2014)

Natler schrieb:


> Sagt mal, speichert das Spiel auch mal zwischendurch? Bei mir jedenfalls irgendwie viel zu selten  Kann doch nicht sein , dass ich z.B. den ersten Akt abschließe, das Spiel schließe und danach wieder in den ersten Akt geschmissen werde
> Wenn der Mist so bleibt, lasse ich das Spiel links liegen. So macht das keinen Spaß, wenn jedesmal Spielzeit flöten geht



Einfach im Spielmenü selbst abspeichern? Ist doch kein Akt? oO


----------



## Natler (11. Dezember 2014)

Memphys schrieb:


> Einfach im Spielmenü selbst abspeichern? Ist doch kein Akt? oO



Jo danke  Habe ich mittlerweile auch bemerkt, dass man das im Menü machen muss. Beim Vorgänger und allen anderen Ubi-Spielen wurde doch auch immer regelmäßig vom Spiel selbst gespeichert. Warum musste man das hier eigentlich über Bord werfen? Man ists halt anders gewöhnt gewesen.


----------



## Schlupp (11. Dezember 2014)

Thema: Black Screen...

Mit Patch 1.5 das Game gekauft mit der hoffnung das es spielbar sein wird... Natürlich war´s bei mir nicht der Fall -.- 
Internet nach Lösungen durchforstet (unnötige USB-Peripherie abstecken usw...), alles probiert aber keine Lösung in Sicht.

Gelesen das Logitech-Software quer schlägt... Festgestellt das ich noch die Logitech Gaming-Software installiert hatte...
USB-Stecker wieder angestöpselt, Software deinstalliert... Nach knappen 3 Stunden konnte ich dann auch endlich
Kyrat unsicher machen 

Eventuell hilfts ja noch dem ein oder anderen... 

Grüße


----------



## Elsiger (13. Dezember 2014)

Also bei mir stürzt das Spiel ständig ab. Habe dann gestern mal neu angefangen, da es immer an der selben Stelle abgestürzt ist. Nach nun 5-6 Stunden Spielzeit stürzt es wieder ab. Zwar an einer anderen Stelle und immer reproduzierbar. Aber es ist echt zum kotzen. Sonst läuft es jetzt super seit Patch 1.5.
Gestern ist er mir nicht abgestürzt. Dafür war der Ram ständig zu 100% voll. Keine Ahnung ob es da einen Zusammenhang gibt.
Die Logitech Software habe ich deaktiviert. Jedoch ohne Erfolg.  Weiß nicht mehr weiter und habe langsam auch keinen Bock mehr.


----------



## Elsiger (13. Dezember 2014)

Problem ist gelößt. Ich habe bei UPlay mal die Dateien überprüfen lassen. Daraufhin kam die Meldung, dass ich mehrere zerstörte Dateien habe. Diese dann repariert und es läuft.
Vieleicht hilft es ja wem...


----------



## Stubbinski (14. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe Probleme mit dem Format, spiele ich in 16:9 (2560x1440) wird das Bild (Vollbild) zu 21:9 gestreckt, im Fenster nicht, natürlich versteht sich dass ich nicht im Fenster spielen möchte. Mit 3440x1440 ist das bild dann nur schärfer als bei der 16:9 Variante, gestreckt ist es aber immer noch.
Mit meiner GTX 590 hatte ich das Problem nicht, konnte aber das hochdrehen der Einstellungen vergessen.  Beim Bildschirm alles auf Original (bei anderen Spielen hab ich dann auch wirkliches 16:9 bzw. passend skaliertes 21:9), der Rest funktioniert auch so wie ich das möchte, nur Far Cry nicht.
Vielleicht kennt ja einer von euch eine Lösung?


----------



## Assindia (19. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen.

habe ein Problem mit der Kampagne von FC4. Und zwar stürzt die Kampagne immer beim Laden ab. (bleibt einfach hängen während des Ladevorganges wo unter der Ladebalken zu sehen ist)
Wenn ich das Spiel dann schließe um auf den Desktop zu kommen erscheint ganz kurz ein kleines Fenster 'Far Cry 4 funktioniert nicht mehr.'
Der Multiplayermodus funktioniert einwandfrei

Im Anhang ein Screenshot von dem Fenster.


Gruß


----------



## Kinguin (20. Dezember 2014)

Far Cry 4: In welchem Szenario soll das nächste Far Cry spielen? - 4Players

vllt interessiert das ja paar Leute,auch wenn FC nicht so meins ist ^^
einige Möglichkeiten klingen ja regelrecht komisch,andere kennt man schon,aber ein paar sind schon ne coole Idee


----------



## RavionHD (20. Dezember 2014)

Elsiger schrieb:


> Problem ist gelößt. Ich habe bei UPlay mal die Dateien überprüfen lassen. Daraufhin kam die Meldung, dass ich mehrere zerstörte Dateien habe. Diese dann repariert und es läuft.
> Vieleicht hilft es ja wem...



Ja das sollte man nie vergessen, habe auch ein paar mal meine Daten zerschossen indem ich SweetFX installiert habe und Daten gelöscht habe die notwendig sind, mit Uplay Reperierung geht es dann wieder.


----------



## crys_ (23. Dezember 2014)

Hat hier jemand auch Probleme seit dem Update 1.6.0? Mein Rechner stürtzt seit dem Update nach wenigen Minutem im Spiel ab  Moitor verliert Verbindung und geht in den Standby und dann macht der Rechner einen Reboot....


----------



## butzler (28. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

mein Problem mit FC 4 ist der fehlende VRam - meine zwei GTX 670 haben davon nämlich nur 2 GB und das ist definitiv zu wenig für das Spiel.
Deshalb meine Frage: Welche Regler muss ich bedienen, um möglichst viel VRam einzusparen und dennoch ein akzeptables Bild zu haben ?
Oder anders gefragt: Welche Einstellungen fressen massig Grafikspeicher ?
Wäre echt dankbar für Tipps.

Gruß
butz


----------



## HeinzNeu (28. Dezember 2014)

Weiß jemand,weshalb das Spiel nicht mit dem neuen Afterburner  (Vers. 4.1.0.7013) läuft? Nur wenn ich "None application detection level" eingebe, startet das Spiel. Mit der vorherigen Version des AB war das nicht so.  Somit habe ich kein OSD mehr.


----------



## Spinal (29. Dezember 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Far Cry 4: In welchem Szenario soll das nächste Far Cry spielen? - 4Players
> 
> vllt interessiert das ja paar Leute,auch wenn FC nicht so meins ist ^^
> einige Möglichkeiten klingen ja regelrecht komisch,andere kennt man schon,aber ein paar sind schon ne coole Idee



Oh das ist ja interessant. Meine Favoriten wären Vietnamkriegs- und Mad Max-Szenario. Die anderen finde ich langweilig (Vampire) oder ausgelutscht (Zombie Apokalypse, Western).
Gibt es irgendwo ein Ergebnis der Umfrage?

bye
Spinal


----------



## amer_der_erste (29. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

könnte ihr mir sagen wo ich relativ viel Geld in FC ausgeben kann?
Meine Brieftasche ist immer voll - das Geld muss weg


----------



## Gohrbi (29. Dezember 2014)

... kann jemand helfen? FC4 startet normal, dann während des Ladebalkens Fehlermelder, dass "FC4 funktioniert nicht mehr"
Offline kann ich starten nur dann will es FC4 Dienste und die bekommt er nicht.


----------



## Grestorn (30. Dezember 2014)

Das ist einfach das Risiko, wenn man bei einem Keyhändler kauft. Sorry, das mag Dich jetzt nicht zufriedenstellen, aber das ist einfach Realität. 

Du musst Dich an den Händler wenden und wenn die Dich als Kunden behalten wollen, werden sie Dir entweder einen neuen, funktionierenden Key geben oder das Geld erstatten.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Dezember 2014)

Definitiv ein Grund, warum ich nur "offiziell" bei Steam o.Ä. kaufe, auch wenn es teurer ist, als in den Keystores.


----------



## CapitanJack (3. Januar 2015)

Hallo

Hat von Euch jemand das Problem, das eine Mission nicht abgespeichert wird ?

Ich hab das Neueste Update 1.06 installiert. Spiel läuft eigentlich Super. Nur jetzt hab ich gestern die Mission auf dem Berg im Schnee gemacht.

Man muss auf den Berg um ein Rezept zu besorgen. Dann später nach Abschluss der Mission, mit dem Wingsuit nach unten gleiten. Normal sollte die Mission dann gespeichert werden.

Aber es kommt nach einer längeren Ladezeit, der Hinweis " Verbindung konnte nicht hergestellt werden und es hat einen Fehler beim speichern gegeben" Mit Ok dann weiter.  Ja und die Mission wurde nicht gespeichert.


Schon eine Lösung des Problems in Sicht ? Oder auf den Patch 1.07 warten ?

Far Cry 4: Patch 1.6 mit ausschaltbarem HUD ,Fehlerbehebungen und neuem Save-Bug



Grüßle


----------



## amer_der_erste (4. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich auf ULTRA zocken will und ich genug FPS haben möchte, habe ich vsync ausgemacht. Mir fällt dann das tearing auf. Kann ich da was gegen tun?


----------



## Grestorn (4. Januar 2015)

Außer GSync/Freesync... Nein.


----------



## amer_der_erste (4. Januar 2015)

Gsync & Freesync mit meiner Karte / Moni möglich?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (4. Januar 2015)

G-Sync schon mal nicht, du hast ja keine nVidia. Und welchen Monitor du hast kann man aus der Sig nicht erkennen.


----------



## Spinal (4. Januar 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> könnte ihr mir sagen wo ich relativ viel Geld in FC ausgeben kann?
> Meine Brieftasche ist immer voll - das Geld muss weg



Also man kann halt alle Karten kaufen, Signature Waffen und eben sein Haus ausbauen. Wenn man alles hat, ja dann ist das Wallet halt voll  Wenn es doch nur im echten Leben auch so wäre 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Natler (6. Januar 2015)

Ich habe bereits meinen zweiten Run angefangen. Nebenbei war ich so frei und habe mir direkt am Anfang schon die Z93 zugelegt (einfach zum Glockenturm latschen, der ganz im Norden der südlichen Insel liegt).
Dann einfach einen Schalldämpfer dazu und man hat die perfekte Waffe, um aus über 100m Entfernung alle Aussenposten und Festungen einzunehmen (unentdeckt, versteht sich) .
Diesmal wird Amita unterstützt 



Spinal schrieb:


> Also man kann halt alle Karten kaufen, Signature Waffen und eben sein Haus ausbauen. Wenn man alles hat, ja dann ist das Wallet halt voll  Wenn es doch nur im echten Leben auch so wäre
> 
> bye
> Spinal



Stimmt. Das Haus verschlingt mal eben über 1,5 Mio.


----------



## Iro540 (6. Januar 2015)

Wo kann ich denn das Haus kaufen?
Und noch ne frage: ich möchte gerne meine erste Festung einnehmen;  wie kann ich das am besten machen bzw. mit welchen Waffen...????


----------



## Memphys (6. Januar 2015)

Iro540 schrieb:


> Wo kann ich denn das Haus kaufen?
> Und noch ne frage: ich möchte gerne meine erste Festung einnehmen;  wie kann ich das am besten machen bzw. mit welchen Waffen...????



Ich laufe immer mit Sniper, Granatwerfer (der erste, find ich irgendwie am besten), Armbrust und nem SMG rum. SMG und Sniper schallgedämpft. Prinzipiell würd ich die Festungen aber nicht einnehmen solange sie nicht geschwächt sind...


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. Januar 2015)

Wie gehts eigentlich weiter?

Habe das erste Propaganda-Zentrum befreit & jetzt habe ich keinen Yogi, Sabal oder sonst jemanden auf der Map.


----------



## Natler (7. Januar 2015)

Memphys schrieb:


> Ich laufe immer mit Sniper, Granatwerfer (der erste, find ich irgendwie am besten), Armbrust und nem SMG rum. SMG und Sniper schallgedämpft. Prinzipiell würd ich die Festungen aber nicht einnehmen solange sie nicht geschwächt sind...



Ach was, alles kein Thema. Man benötigt nur eine schallgedämpfte AMR  Habe ich zumindest so gemacht.



Iro540 schrieb:


> Wo kann ich denn das Haus kaufen?
> Und noch ne frage: ich möchte gerne meine erste Festung einnehmen;  wie kann ich das am besten machen bzw. mit welchen Waffen...????



Die Festung wie gesagt am besten mit schallgedämpften Waffen (zu empfehlen wären hier die Shredder und eine Sniper). Du musst dir vorher einen Plan machen, welche Gegner du nacheinander ausschaltest. Am besten halt nicht entdecken lassen. 
Das Haus der Ghales kann man betreten, sobald man die zweite Mission von Yogi & Reggie gemacht hat. Liegt irgendwo ganz im Osten der ersten Insel.


----------



## Munro22983 (7. Januar 2015)

Hallo Zuammen, 

hab in der Entscheidungsmission mit dem Tempel Amita gewählt und danach noch eine Mission erledigt. 
Nun sagt sie, ich solle alles erledigen was ich möchte und dann braucht sie meine ungestörte Aufmerksamkeit. Heisst das also, sobald ich die nächste Mission anfange, gibt nen Run bis zum Finale oder?


----------



## THX-1138 (9. Januar 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie man in Far Cry 4 zwischen Einzelschuss und Dauerfeuer (Automatik) wechselt? Ich habe bei der M-16 nur Einzelschuss, im Tastatursetup gibt es keine Belegung für das Umschalten. Ich bin etwas ratlos.


----------



## iReckyy (9. Januar 2015)

Also ich erledige alles mit dem Bogen  einfach alles. Wenn sie dann Verstärkung rufen bei der Festung, dann bekommen die Helis vorm Absetzen Sprengpfeile ab --> Multikill  Also der 2. Bogen mit Scharfschützenvisier. Tötet alles onehit außer gepanzerte


----------



## THX-1138 (9. Januar 2015)

Die Spezialpfeile sind schon was feines, jedoch kann ich die (noch) nicht selbst herstellen, sondern muss sie von einem Sherpa erst kaufen. Ich wundere mich nur, dass es gar keine Möglichkeit gibt, zwischen Einzelschuss und Dauerfeuer umzustellen. Bei den anderen Far Cry Titeln gab es das doch, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Mich wundert auch, wieso man eine Festung angeblich nur im Coop-Modus bzw. mit Schützenhilfe vom Goldenen Pfad einnehmen könnte. Ich habe schon 2 Festungen spielend im Alleingang geschafft.


----------



## Banboo (9. Januar 2015)

THX-1138 schrieb:


> Ich habe schon 2 Festungen spielend im Alleingang geschafft.



Die Festungen sind alle relativ leicht, sogar auf Schwer. 
Dafür gabs einen Außenposten, wo ich gefühlte 100 Mal gestorben bin....


----------



## Natler (9. Januar 2015)

Banboo schrieb:


> Die Festungen sind alle relativ leicht, sogar auf Schwer.
> Dafür gabs einen Außenposten, wo ich gefühlte 100 Mal gestorben bin....



Besonders schwer sind die Außenposten die auf einem Gipfel liegen. Da hat man dann keine Chance auf eine etwas erhöhte Position zu kommen (bevorzuge ich persönlich für die Sniper). 
Dann bist du quasi gezwungen sehr nah an den Außenposten vorzupreschen. Sich dann nicht entdecken zu lassen wird nicht einfach, geht aber trotzdem


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. Januar 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Wie gehts eigentlich weiter?
> 
> Habe das erste Propaganda-Zentrum befreit & jetzt habe ich keinen Yogi, Sabal oder sonst jemanden auf der Map.


Dann weiter Belagerungsstätte bzw Festungen einnehmen. Die wollen ja auch das du die Welt eigenständig erkundest.  ^^


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Januar 2015)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Dann weiter Belagerungsstätte bzw Festungen einnehmen. Die wollen ja auch das du die Welt eigenständig erkundest.  ^^



eeeej ab in den norden


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

in FC4 will das OSD vom MSi AB nicht so wirklich ansprigen!

Kann mir jeamnd helfen?

Danke


----------



## Gohrbi (10. Januar 2015)

... mal ne Version früher probiert? ... den River Tuner Statistik Server mit installiert? Oder einfach mal den AB komplett de- und wieder installieren, wirkt manchmal auch.


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Januar 2015)

Riva Tuner ist oben.

'ne bin ein fan von der immer aktuellen Version 

Werde heute- de- und wieder installieren.

DANKE


----------



## X-Cellence (11. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute

Ich möchte gerne FC4 mit nem Kollegen im Koop spielen.Habe gelesen das sich nur einer das Spiel kaufen muss und der dann einen Koop Key verschenken kann? Funktioniert das oder hat das irgendwelche Hasken?Hats einer schon ausprobiert?


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (11. Januar 2015)

Ich hab da mal so ne kleine Frage.
Undzwar habe ich das Spiel seit Mittwoch und finde es mega.
Aber wie kann ich die Aussenposten am besten unentdeckt befreien? Hatte es grade wieder, nen paar mit der Sniper weggemacht. Dann stand plötzlich einer hinter mir, welchen ich mitm Takedown weggemacht habe. Und plötzlich kommt verstärkung. Obwohl mich in dem Sinne keiner gesehen hat.

Wie geht ihr da vor? Ich bräuchte noch einen unentdeckten AP damit ich eine Fähigkeit lernen kann.


----------



## Natler (11. Januar 2015)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal so ne kleine Frage.
> Undzwar habe ich das Spiel seit Mittwoch und finde es mega.
> Aber wie kann ich die Aussenposten am besten unentdeckt befreien? Hatte es grade wieder, nen paar mit der Sniper weggemacht. Dann stand plötzlich einer hinter mir, welchen ich mitm Takedown weggemacht habe. Und plötzlich kommt verstärkung. Obwohl mich in dem Sinne keiner gesehen hat.
> 
> Wie geht ihr da vor? Ich bräuchte noch einen unentdeckten AP damit ich eine Fähigkeit lernen kann.



Ist die Sniper schallgedämpft? Wenn du gerade jemanden abknallst und dies von einem anderem beobachtet wird, dann wissen die Gegner immer (!) in etwa deine Position. Ergo musst du nach jedem Headshot deine Position wechseln und am besten in einem Busch ausharren, bis die Gegner wieder zurück gehen! Gehe auf eine erhöhte Position und benutze die Sniper aus mindestens 50 m Entfernung. Deine Position musst du auch deswegen immer verändern, weil du sonst vom Mörser gekillt wirst  
Jedenfalls habe ich so unentdeckt fast jeden AP, sogar die Festungen eingenommen, ohne auch nur darin zu sein . 
Mit einer schallgedämpften Amr kann man sogar locker aus 150m Entfernung Headshots verteilen


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (11. Januar 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> in FC4 will das OSD vom MSi AB nicht so wirklich ansprigen!
> 
> ...



ja, uplay ingame overlay deaktivieren.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (11. Januar 2015)

Natler schrieb:


> Ist die Sniper schallgedämpft? Wenn du gerade jemanden abknallst und dies von einem anderem beobachtet wird, dann wissen die Gegner immer (!) in etwa deine Position. Ergo musst du nach jedem Headshot deine Position wechseln und am besten in einem Busch ausharren, bis die Gegner wieder zurück gehen! Gehe auf eine erhöhte Position und benutze die Sniper aus mindestens 50 m Entfernung. Deine Position musst du auch deswegen immer verändern, weil du sonst vom Mörser gekillt wirst
> Jedenfalls habe ich so unentdeckt fast jeden AP, sogar die Festungen eingenommen, ohne auch nur darin zu sein .
> Mit einer schallgedämpften Amr kann man sogar locker aus 150m Entfernung Headshots verteilen



Joa, die Sniper ist schallgedämpft. Was anderes kommt mir schon garnicht ins Haus 
Okay, dann werde ich das so nochmal  probieren, mal schauen wann ich die ARM bekomme ^^

Danke für die Hilfe (y)


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Januar 2015)

... ich bekomme keine Missionen mehr.? Kann nicht nach Norden, aber auf der Südinsel passiert nichts mehr.
Keine Aufträge, warum?


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. Januar 2015)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... ich bekomme keine Missionen mehr.? Kann nicht nach Norden, aber auf der Südinsel passiert nichts mehr.
> Keine Aufträge, warum?



Hey!

Wenn du 'ne Lösung gefunden hast dann sag Bescheid. Habe zur Zeit das gleiche Dilemma!


_Gruß
Amer_


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2015)

Schaut mal genau auf der Karte nach, ich habe da auch schon oft gedacht was denn nun los sei.


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Schaut mal genau auf der Karte nach, ich habe da auch schon oft gedacht was denn nun los sei.



Habe total den Goldenen Pfad übersehen und mich anscheinend nur auf Amita, Yogi & Sabal konzentriert


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Januar 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Habe total den Goldenen Pfad übersehen und mich anscheinend nur auf Amita, Yogi & Sabal konzentriert



... ja und der Yogi hat mich nun in die Arena entführt, wo ich nicht mehr raus komme.
Und "Goldener Pfad" ... ? keine Missionen im Angebot oder wo muss ich hingehen?
Zu  letzt nur noch geflogen und die Sachen aufgesammelt und Plakate beseitigt.


----------



## Natler (12. Januar 2015)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... ja und der Yogi hat mich nun in die Arena entführt, wo ich nicht mehr raus komme.
> Und "Goldener Pfad" ... ? keine Missionen im Angebot oder wo muss ich hingehen?
> Zu  letzt nur noch geflogen und die Sachen aufgesammelt und Plakate beseitigt.



Aus der Arena kommst sehr wohl wieder raus. Musst halt die drei oder vier Angriffswellen überleben. Am besten per Ketten-Takedown 
Ich glaube danach kommt man zur ''Stadt der Schmerzen'', bei der es um De Pleur geht.


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Januar 2015)

Natler schrieb:


> Aus der Arena kommst sehr wohl wieder raus. Musst halt die drei oder vier Angriffswellen überleben. Am besten per Ketten-Takedown
> Ich glaube danach kommt man zur ''Stadt der Schmerzen'', bei der es um De Pleur geht.



 ... ja danke, den habe ich schon entführt. Nun scheint es weiter zu gehen, es kommen wieder Aufträge..... will doch nach Norden.


----------



## Natler (12. Januar 2015)

Nach Norden gehts auch erst ab einer bestimmten Mission. Ich werde nicht spoilern


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. Januar 2015)

Wenn ich mir das Ganze so durchlese, habe ich glatt Lust das Game noch einmal durchzusuchten.


----------



## RavionHD (13. Januar 2015)

Ich hab mittlerweile meine perfekte Konfig:

Alles auf @max, 1080P (alles Nvdia Effekte an außer TXAA und PCSS+, Schatten auf "Hoch") mit SMAA und SweetFX (braucht noch ~3-4 Frames) und ich habe im Schnitt 70-75 Frames und nie unter 60.


----------



## Spinal (13. Januar 2015)

Ich hatte auch einige Plot-Stopper in dem Spiel, was mich doch geärgert hat (zb. wenn eine Figur gescripted irgendwo hinrennen muss, damit es weiter geht, aber gegen eine Kiste rennt und es nicht weiter geht). Auch das die Map total unübersichtlich ist, stört mich. Um Missionen zu finden kann man zumindest die Richtung einsehen, da auf dem Radar links unten im Spiel die Story Missionen angezeigt werden.

Seid ihr auch so enttäuscht von den Missionen in über 7000 Meter Höhe (wo man per Ladebildschirm hinkommt)? Da komme ich auf den Berg mit dem Sherpa, bestenfalls in moderater Winterkleidung, das Spiel behauptet, ich sei in knapp 8000 Meter Höhe und da fliegen Hubschrauber, leben Bären/Leoparde usw. Das hat mich schon sehr enttäuscht.

Ansonsten tolles Spiel, bin aber vermutlich bald durch 

bye
Spinal


----------



## schmodel (13. Januar 2015)

Kann mir mal einer sagen wie das mit dem neuen Dlc das heute erschienen  sein soll funktioniert?
ca 1300 mbyte war der patch heute.
In meinem Startmenue ist nicht das geringste zu sehen.
Im englischen Forum habe ich einiges dazu gelesen (das es wohl dort auch nicht geht).
Aber mein englisch ist leider etwas zu  holprig als das es mir wirklich weiterhilft.
Achso,bevor jemand fragt den Season-Pass habe ich natürlich

-------------------------------------

ERLEDIGT
Ich lass das oben mal stehen.
Falls noch jemand das Problem hat oder bekommen sollte.
Hat sich aber nun plötzlich erledigt.
Als ich eben Uplay nochmal gestartet habe gabs schon wieder einen 1360 Mbyte Download und nun ist das Dlc dabei


----------



## RavionHD (13. Januar 2015)

Was bringt der neue 1.4GB Patch?


----------



## sworks94 (14. Januar 2015)

Hi,

also bei mir läuft alles auf Ultra und maximalen Einstellungen auch mit den speziellen Nvidia Einstellungen. Die Frames bleiben immer über 60.
Wenn ich laufe/fahre etc. passt alles. Wenn ich aber stehe und nach links und rechts schaue werden die Farben kurz ganz kräftig und wenn ich wieder gerade aus schaue und mich nicht bewege werden sie wieder normal.
Ist das ein Effekt den ich ausschalten muss oder hat das auch jemand? Wäre echt nett wenn ihr mir helfen könnt 

Danke schon mal
Gruß Sworks


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. Januar 2015)

Was bringt der Season-Pass?


----------



## -Kerby- (14. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ich hab mittlerweile meine perfekte Konfig:
> 
> Alles auf @max, 1080P (alles Nvdia Effekte an außer TXAA und PCSS+, Schatten auf "Hoch") mit SMAA und SweetFX (braucht noch ~3-4 Frames) und ich habe im Schnitt 70-75 Frames und nie unter 60.



Setz auch noch die Geometrie runter 
Die macht nämlich nichts an der Grafik,
aber die Auslastung der GPU wird gesenkt.

Habe grade Noore sterben sehen... echt mies ^^
So ne schöne Frau und wie sie stirbt... Glaub
das war einer der brutalsten Szenen bisher in Farcry 4, echt krass. Hätte ich nicht bei dem
Spiel erwartet...

Achja, wenn wählt ihr so? Amita, Sabal?
Mach ich mich immer total verrückt, weil
beide iwo Recht haben, aber auch iwie nicht


----------



## Natler (14. Januar 2015)

-Kerby- schrieb:


> Achja, wenn wählt ihr so? Amita, Sabal?
> Mach ich mich immer total verrückt, weil
> beide iwo Recht haben, aber auch iwie nicht



Ich habe mich stets für Sabal entschieden. Fand ich vernünftiger.


----------



## RavionHD (15. Januar 2015)

Also mein Far Cry 4 sieht mittlerweile besser aus als die Screens von Ubisoft vor dem Release:
Bild: fc17ru55.png - abload.de
Bild: fc3uwu3w.png - abload.de
Bild: fc4gfu65.png - abload.de
Bild: farcry4_2015_01_13_233iugy.png - abload.de
Bild: farcry4_2015_01_15_010rut2.png - abload.de
http://abload.de/image.php?img=farcry4_2015_01_15_01wmu8y.png


----------



## -Kerby- (15. Januar 2015)

Hast dir die besten Plätze ausgesucht und wunderschöne Panorama-Bilder gemacht 
aber ja, stimmt. Ich finde, es sieht wirklich sehr schön aus. Bis auf die Texturen und die nicht vorhandene Tesselation, sehr schön gemacht.
Die Optimierung ist auch angenehm, Farcry 4 lässt sich mMn deutlich angenehmer spielen als Unity
Hab konstant perfekte 75 FPS

Einzig und allein die Arena hat mich sehr abgenervt und das Aiming ingame ^^
auf Schwierigkeit "Normal" war das schon so ein *Tastatur rauswerf*-Fall.
Man zielt perfekt auf den Kopf und trotzdem nach 5 Schüssen kein Heady?! 
Bin kein Anfänger, bin in CS und die zwei Games sind Weltenunterschiede, wenn es um das Aiming usw geht...
Von Farcry 4 direkt nach CS wechseln -> komplettes Versagen


----------



## -Kerby- (15. Januar 2015)

Doppelpost, warum auch immer


----------



## RavionHD (15. Januar 2015)

Ja, man muss halt dazu sagen dass ich davon ausgegangen bin dass die Grafik sich kaum von Far Cry 3 unterscheiden wird, aber glücklicherweise ist das schon ein ordentlicher Fortschritt, vor Allem die Vegetation, auch die Texturen, die Beleuchtung (Nvidia GodRays sind der Wahninn!) sind wirklich absolut top!


----------



## -Kerby- (15. Januar 2015)

Die Godrays haben es mir auch angetan. Immer wieder perfekte Beleuchtungen und annähernd realistisch sogar.
Kann man echt nix sagen, gute Arbeit. Farcry 3 habe ich nur wenig angespielt und habe es gleich links liegen lassen ^^
Farcry 4, keine Ahnung wieso, tut es mir an. Die Story hat mich i-wie gepackt. Manche Szenen haben einfach was krasses,
wie der Tod von Noore. Einfach etwas "erwachsener", wenn man das so sagen kann.


----------



## X-Cellence (15. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Also mein Far Cry 4 sieht mittlerweile besser aus als die Screens von Ubisoft vor dem Release:
> Bild: fc17ru55.png - abload.de
> Bild: fc3uwu3w.png - abload.de
> Bild: fc4gfu65.png - abload.de
> ...



Welche Mods haste denn dafür verwendet?bzw wo bekommt man sie.


----------



## RavionHD (15. Januar 2015)

X-Cellence schrieb:


> Welche Mods haste denn dafür verwendet?bzw wo bekommt man sie.



Hallo,
ich zitiere mich mal selber aus einer PN:


> _Hier erstmal SweetFX:_
> K-putt'e Config - Far Cry 4
> 
> _Ich bevorzuge K-Putt's Konfiguration, ist eine guter Mix._
> ...


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. Januar 2015)

Kenne die PN 

Welche Einstellungen bringen absolut wenig oder gar nichts in Far Cry? 

Gruß


----------



## RavionHD (15. Januar 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Kenne die PN
> 
> Welche Einstellungen bringen absolut wenig oder gar nichts in Far Cry?
> 
> Gruß



Geometrie kann man ruhig von Ultra auf Sehr Hoch schalten, ist jetzt nicht so krass:
GeForce.com Far Cry 4 Geometry Quality Interactive Comparison: Ultra vs. Very High - Example #2

Auch AlphaToCoverage auf 0 setzen, bringt laut Nvidia auch nichts.

Schatten habe ich auf Hoch, damit habe ich zu 99% der Zeit über 60 Frames, SweetFX frisst halt viel Leistung, je nach Situation zwischen 3-7 Frames.


----------



## X-Cellence (15. Januar 2015)

@RavionHD
Welche Graka(s) haste denn?und welchen VRAM Verbrauch?

Ich stoß mit meinen 780 Ti's sehr schnell ins Vram limit bei 2560x1440 >.<
Seit Crysis 3 nicht mehr so ein Hardwarefessendes Spiel gehabt.


----------



## RavionHD (15. Januar 2015)

GTX 970, ich spiele aber in 1080P und SMAA, Vram Auslastung liegt bei ca ~2.6GB, in 1440P natürlich mehr.

Unter 60 Frames ist das Spiel quasi unspielbar, wie in 1440P müsstest Du doch weniger als 60 haben, wie haltest Du das aus?


----------



## MR. Wayne (16. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

Wie lasse ich den Ingame die fps anzeigen ohne msi afterburner usw.?


----------



## Grestorn (16. Januar 2015)

Auf Deiner GeForce am einfachsten mit ShadowPlay.


----------



## RavionHD (16. Januar 2015)

Ich hab noch ein paar Pics:
http://www11.pic-upload.de/16.01.15/3hubnaqhvbc.jpg
http://www11.pic-upload.de/16.01.15/ndq5cc8yrf71.jpg

Die niedrigsten Frames habe ich mitten im Dschungel, ich habe Schatten auf Mittel, Geometrie auf Sehr Hoch und der Rest auf Ultra mit allen Nvidia Effekten inkl. SweetFX was auch noch eine ordentliche Portion Leistung frisst und trotzdem kommen die Frames ab und (zwar relativ selten - aber trotzdem) auf unter 60.
Eventuell sollte ich meiner GTX 970 noch etwas Takt geben, die läuft ja gerade mal die 1354 Mhz.

Edit:
So, habe vergessen in der Gameprofile.xml Disableloadingmip und GPUMaxBufferedFrames auf 1 zu stellen, nachdem ich das gemacht habe habe ich selbst nach 2 Stunden Dauerspielen keine einzige Sekunde unter 60 Frames, ist echt toll so.


----------



## phila_delphia (17. Januar 2015)

Ich habe den Escape from Durgesh Prison DLC über Steam gekauft - spielen kann ich ihn aber nicht. Er erscheint einfach nich in-game. Das geht wohl allen Steam Spielern so...

Grüße

phila


----------



## RavionHD (18. Januar 2015)

Also ich habe jetzt 15 Stunden und bin absolut begeistert, die Story mit all ihren Haupt- und Nebencharakteren ist absolut erstklassig, ich komme kaum weg vom Spiel!


----------



## -Kerby- (18. Januar 2015)

Grade durchgespielt und aus jucks mal Amita genommen und shiit... die Frau ist der Teufel höchstpersönlich ^^
aber auch andersrum wäre es teilweise auch nicht so gut.  So ein richtig gutes Ende bei dem Spiel gibt es nicht wirklich...
Aber ansonst, hat es doch richtig Spaß gemacht und nach den Prüfungen wird dann mal auf 100% hochgespielt und dann wars das auch erstmal


----------



## RavionHD (20. Januar 2015)

Hab's nun auch durch, bin echt begeistert, ein absolutes Klassespiel, die Story ist erste Sahne, für Far Cry 5 dann bitte eine neue (oder überarbeitete) Engine, wenn sie Storytechnisch weiter auf dem Niveau wie Far Cry 3 oder Far Cry 4 ist dann braucht man sich keine Sorgen machen, auf diese Entwickler ist wohl Verlass!


----------



## Elsiger (23. Januar 2015)

Also ich wollte es nun ein zweites mal durchspielen und nun habe ich einen Bug der bis jetzt nirgendwo auftaucht. Meine Munition geht nicht weg. Ich kann zwar die Magazine leer schießen, aber im Rucksack ist unendlich Munition. So macht es keinen Spaß. Ist einfach zu leciht. Und jetzt müsste ich nochmal neu anfangen. Hab ich kein Bock mehr drauf.


----------



## RavionHD (24. Januar 2015)

Komischer Bug, war glücklicherweise nicht betroffen.


----------



## Gohrbi (25. Januar 2015)

HIEEEELFE .. komme nicht weiter. In der MIssion, wo ich Yuma suchen soll und finde, muss ich Kalinag in dieser Halle töten.
Wie oft, wie lange? Gibt es da einen Trick um zum Ziel zu kommen? Bin schon gefühlte 500x gestorben. 

ohhh-jeee, bin durch nach dem 507. Tod habe ich es geschafft.......


----------



## amer_der_erste (25. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich VSync anmache, dann läuft das ganze ziemlich stabil auf 60 FPS nur in 'wilden' Szenarien pendelt sich das ganze in etwa bei 30 FPS ein.

Kann ich das i-wie umgehen?

Welche möglichkeiten gibt es?

Spiele auf Sehr Hoch!


----------



## Markus_P (25. Januar 2015)

Hallo

Ich hab jetzt auch Far Cry 4 heruntergeladen aber ich bekomme immer die Meldung Far Cry 4 funktioniert nicht mehr!

Habe schon alle Treiber aktualiesiert und beim Start alle USB Geräte ausgesteckt die an meinen PC hängen und auch die Maus nachdem ich auf Spielen gedrückt habe etc. kein Erfolg

mfg


----------



## Gohrbi (25. Januar 2015)

Markus_P schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich hab jetzt auch Far Cry 4 heruntergeladen aber ich bekomme immer die Meldung Far Cry 4 funktioniert nicht mehr!
> Habe schon alle Treiber aktualiesiert und beim Start alle USB Geräte ausgesteckt die an meinen PC hängen und auch die Maus nachdem ich auf Spielen gedrückt habe etc. kein Erfolg
> mfg



... na da kann ich dir helfen bin seit dem 29.12. mit dem Support am probieren...... NICHTS. Aaaaber mach den Haken bei "Uplay"  -> Zahnrad -> "Einstellungen" ->" in game Einblendungen" raus.
Bekommst dann aber die Meldung, dass nicht alle Funktionen zur Verfügung stehen. ... egal ... bin auch so schon bei 60% des Spiels angelangt.

Das habe ich alles nah Anweisung vergeblich versucht:

Vielen Dank für Ihre Rückmeldung.
Bitte entschuldigen Sie die entstandenen Probleme.
Bitte führen Sie folgende Schritte durch, um Ihr Problem zu beheben:
1.)  Bitte entfernen Sie Ihre Gaming Mouse und andere USB Geräte die Sie  nicht brauchen und verwenden Sie bitte nur eine Standard Maus und  Tastatur.
2.) Bitte stellen Sie sicher das Sie das Spiel und den Uplay PC auf der gleichen Festplatte installiert haben.
3) Bitte überprüfen Sie die Proxy Einstellungen in Ihrem Uplay Client.
Starten Sie dazu bitte einmal Ihr Uplay PC und gehen Sie auf das Zahnradsymbol.
Falls dort ein Hacken bei den"Proxyverbindung" sein sollte, bitten wir Sie diesen zu entfernen.
Falls dort ein Hacken bei "Uplay immer im Offline-Modus starten" sein sollte, bitten wir Sie diesen auch zu entfernen.
4) Aktualisieren Sie bitte die Firmware Ihres Routers.
5) Verbinden Sie Ihren Computer direkt mit dem Router. (Kabelverbindung)
6) Geben Sie die Ports für Ihren Uplay Game Launcher frei: 
Ubisoft Game Launcher Ports 
TCP: 80, 13000, 13005, 13200-13999 
7) Wir empfehlen Ihnen dringend, Ihre Antivirensoftware vorübergehend zu deaktivieren, damit keine Probleme auftreten.
8) Wir empfehlen Ihnen dringend, Ihre Windows-Firewall abzuschalten.
9) Schließen Sie Hintergrundprogramme:
 >>> Start> Run (oder Ausführen)> "msconfig"> OK>  Home> Disable all> Apply>>> Neustart des Computers.
  Sie können diese Einstellungen immer wieder ändern und "Enable all  (Alles einschalten)" auswählen. Wir empfehlen, dass Sie Ihre  Antivirussoftware und Ihre Firewall einschalten, bevor Sie ins Internet  gehen, damit Sie sich nicht dem Risiko von Viren aussetzen. 
10)  Falls Sie Emulation-Software besitzen (wie zum Beispiel: Cyberlink,  Alcohol 120%, Daemon Tools oder Nero), kann es zu Konflikten mit dem  Spiel kommen. Sie sollten diese Programme ausschalten oder  deinstallieren bevor Sie probieren das Spiel zu spielen. 
11)  Starten Sie den Uplay PC immer , über das Kontextmenü der rechten  Maustaste, in dem Sie "Als Administrator ausführen" wählen.

Sollte dies nicht zur Lösung Ihres Problems führen möchten wir Sie bitten diese Anfrage zu aktualisieren.

VIEL Erfolg


----------



## RavionHD (26. Januar 2015)

Grundsätzlich hilft es bei Fehlern immer das Spiel per Uplay reparieren zu lassen, meist sind es nur beschädigte oder fehlende Dateien.


----------



## Gohrbi (26. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich hilft es bei Fehlern immer das Spiel per Uplay reparieren zu lassen, meist sind es nur beschädigte oder fehlende Dateien.



... schön und gut, aaaaber wenn man das Spiel über 4 Varianten komplett neu installiert hat, einschließlich Uplay, und es dann immer noch nicht geht ...
Mein Far Cry 4 ist auf Steam ... Uplay startet dann automatisch und dann geht es los.... bei Far Cry3 stört dieses "in-game-Enblendungen" nicht.


----------



## X-Cellence (28. Januar 2015)

Ist der Spielstand auf der Platte gespeichert oder im Uplay Cloud?
Möchte mich gerne mit meiner Freundin quasi abwechseln das wir abwechselnd meinen Uplay account auf 2 Rechnern verwenden und dann sollten 2 Spielstände möglich sein.
(Im Gamestar Test stand das es nur einen Slot für den Spielstand gibt)


----------



## Munro22983 (29. Januar 2015)

Hab das Spiel seit kurzem durch.. 
Fand den Schluß etwas "flach".
Auf meinem Blog hab ich einen Testbericht verfasst (Spoilerfrei): Test: Far Cry 4 | gamer83.de


----------



## X-Cellence (30. Januar 2015)

Hat einer auch das Problem das wenn man SMAA aktiviert das Bild an ghosting leidet?Hab quasi ein blasses Bild vom Spiel eingebrannt über dem was ich sehe...sobald ich SMAA aus mache ist es weg.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (30. Januar 2015)

Mal ne kurze Frage: Far Cry 4 für PS4 oder PC?

Bin gerade dabei mir das Game zu bestellen. Auf eine Art fände ich es besser mit Maus und Tastatur zu spielen, auf andere Art habe ich keinen Bock auf Ruckel-Action.

Reicht eine GTX670+16Gb+i5-3570K um auf Ultra zu spielen?


----------



## RavionHD (30. Januar 2015)

Bei so einem PC definitiv PC, getweaked sieht Far Cry 4 sehr gut aus und läuft zudem auch sehr gut.
http://www11.pic-upload.de/30.01.15/xgf8z85mz4p9.jpg
http://www11.pic-upload.de/30.01.15/xcqvngtpq24g.jpg
http://www11.pic-upload.de/30.01.15/iri2z7oicad5.jpg
http://www11.pic-upload.de/30.01.15/g3nljo3gnnuu.jpg
http://www11.pic-upload.de/30.01.15/y5i18a976rus.jpg
http://www11.pic-upload.de/30.01.15/erhhsae6frb8.jpg
http://www11.pic-upload.de/30.01.15/yg2daw4l1c35.jpg
Hier wie das geht:
Stelle alles auf @max, jedoch Schatten auf Mittel, Geometrie auf Sehr Hoch und SMAA, alle Nvidia Effekte an (außer PCSS logischerweise), Rest auf Ultra.
Dann kommt SweetFX.
_Hier erstmal SweetFX:_
http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/preset/2527/

_Ich bevorzuge K-Putt's Konfiguration, ist eine guter Mix._
_Dafür brauchst Du das:_
http://goo.gl/W2kZQQ

_SweetFX lässt sich leicht installieren:
_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

â€‹

Der Ablauf ist überall gleich!


_Bei der Gamerprofile.xml gehst Du auf Dokumente/My Games/Far Cry 4 und öffnest das, danach setzt Du dort "AlphatoCoverage" auf 0._
_Dann setzt Du Disableloadingmip auf 1 statt auf 0, und GPUMaxBufferedFrames auf irgendwas zwischen 1 bis 3 (egal was)._
_Und ShadowCinematicQuality auf 1 statt auf 0.
_
Dann müsstest Du in den meisten Fällen auch 60 Frames haben mit einer GTX670.


----------



## Gohrbi (30. Januar 2015)

Mal was zum Ubisoft Support. Der ist das Allerletzte, so was grottenhaft schlechtes ist mir noch nicht unter gekommen.
Die Bearbeitung meines Problems zieht sich nun schon EINEN Monat hin. Sie schreiben was von "innerhalb 48 Stunden. 
Wenn sie schreiben würden "innerhalb von 48 Monaten" würde ich ja keinen Streß machen.


----------



## Grestorn (30. Januar 2015)

X-Cellence schrieb:


> Hat einer auch das Problem das wenn man SMAA aktiviert das Bild an ghosting leidet?Hab quasi ein blasses Bild vom Spiel eingebrannt über dem was ich sehe...sobald ich SMAA aus mache ist es weg.



Ja, das gleiche Problem habe ich auch. Ich kenne keine Lösung außer auf SMAA zu verzichten.


----------



## Grestorn (30. Januar 2015)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Mal was zum Ubisoft Support. Der ist das Allerletzte, so was grottenhaft schlechtes ist mir noch nicht unter gekommen.
> Die Bearbeitung meines Problems zieht sich nun schon EINEN Monat hin. Sie schreiben was von "innerhalb 48 Stunden.
> Wenn sie schreiben würden "innerhalb von 48 Monaten" würde ich ja keinen Streß machen.



Was hast Du denn für ein Problem? Ich hab bisher immer innerhalb von einem Tag eine Antwort bekommen (außer am Wochenende).


----------



## Gohrbi (30. Januar 2015)

.."Far CRy 4 funktioniert nicht mehr" weil die "in-game-Ein blendungen" von Uplay an waren.
Nach Einrichten von einem neuen Win-Accound habe ich es da zum laufen gebracht. Nur in englisch.
Dann lief es auch auf dem alten Accound, warum auch immer.

Viel schlechtes bei Uplay, ich habe bei 2 anderen Spielen auch so viel Ärger gehabt.


----------



## Grestorn (30. Januar 2015)

Hast Du MSI Afterburner oder etwas ähnliches aktiv? Die Dinger beißen sich öfter mit in In Game Einblendungen von UPlay und Origin.


----------



## Shub Niggurath (30. Januar 2015)

X-Cellence schrieb:


> Hat einer auch das Problem das wenn man SMAA  aktiviert das Bild an ghosting leidet?Hab quasi ein blasses Bild vom  Spiel eingebrannt über dem was ich sehe...sobald ich SMAA aus mache ist  es weg.


Hast du schon SMAA über SweetFX probiert?
Oder eine eigene Auflösung zwecks Downsampling über's Nvidia Control Panel hinzugefügt?

Du hast ja 780 Ti im SLI-Verbund, da müßte DS gut gehen, bildratentechnisch betrachtet.

Zur Not kannst du auch probieren über Nv Inspector AA zuzuschalten.



Gohrbi schrieb:


> .."Far CRy 4 funktioniert nicht mehr" weil die "in-game-Ein blendungen" von Uplay an waren.
> Nach Einrichten von einem neuen Win-Accound habe ich es da zum laufen gebracht. Nur in englisch.
> Dann lief es auch auf dem alten Accound, warum auch immer.
> 
> Viel schlechtes bei Uplay, ich habe bei 2 anderen Spielen auch so viel Ärger gehabt.





Grestorn schrieb:


> Hast Du MSI Afterburner oder etwas ähnliches aktiv? Die Dinger beißen sich öfter mit in In Game Einblendungen von UPlay und Origin.


Unter der Voraussetzung, daß man keine Anzeige für FPS oder dergleichen im Spiel braucht und den MSI Afterburner verwendet, 
Folgendes im RivaTuner Statistics Server einstellen, um Konflikte zu vermeiden bzw. Einblendungen nutzbar zu machen:
Links in der Liste „Global“ wählen und rechts „Application Detection Level“ (standardmäßig auf „Low“) auf „None“ stellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allein „Show On-Screen Display“ auf „Off“ zu stellen nützt nichts, da die Anzeige einfach nur ausgeblendet wird aber nicht wirklich deaktiviert ist.

Meine Abstürze bei AC:Unity Dead Kings hat diese Methode zwar leider nicht behoben, aber wenigstens habe ich was halbwegs nützliches rausgefunden.
Und damit ihr nicht lange rumprobieren müßt, empfehle ich euch bei Overlay-Konflikten so vorzugehen.
Leider muß man dann auf eine FPS-Anzeige verzichten. Auch ein aktives Fraps läßt plattformspezifische Einblendungen (Steam, Uplay) nicht zu.
Aber bei Steam kann man es ja wenigstens seit kurzem einstellen, daß man die FPS angezeigt bekommen möchte.


----------



## Gohrbi (31. Januar 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Hast Du MSI Afterburner oder etwas ähnliches aktiv? Die Dinger beißen sich öfter mit in In Game Einblendungen von UPlay und Origin.



... ja AB ist/war an. Auch nach der deinst. des AB bestand das Problem weiter, alle Hintergrundprogramme aus (auch Antivir und Firewall) es ging nicht.
Nun hatte ich auf tel. Tipp des Suppoert einen neuen Winaccount angelegt, dort Uplay installiert und es lief ohne Probleme, auch mit allen Zusatzprogrammen.
Auf den alten Winaccount gegangen und das Spiel lief auch hier jetzt mit allen Hintergrundprogrammen. Den neuen Winaccount gelöscht und es geht immer noch. 
Muss man das verstehen?

Bei mir sah es auch so aus und trotzdem .... ????


----------



## Gohrbi (31. Januar 2015)

anderes Problem ... warum habe ich den Season-Pass nicht auf dem Startbild? Es steht nur da" kaufen".
Ich habe ihn aber. Egal ob ich über Spiel oder Season-Pass Regnummer starte kommt dieses Bild:
Woran erkenne ich die Maps des Season-Passes?


----------



## Shub Niggurath (31. Januar 2015)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Muss man das verstehen?


Klingt nach Registry-Murks?
Da hatte es wohl irgendetwas zerf!ckt, was aber wie's aussieht beim Neueinrichten zurückgesetzt wird.


----------



## Gohrbi (31. Januar 2015)

Shub Niggurath schrieb:


> Klingt nach Registry-Murks?
> Da hatte es wohl irgendetwas zerf!ckt, was aber wie's aussieht beim Neueinrichten zurückgesetzt wird.



.. aber erst beim Neueinrichten über den 2.Winaccount. Hatte vorher schon alles versucht. Deinstallation, Registry bei Hand reinigen, laden wieder über Steam, alles (Uplay und Steam) auf eine HDD.
Aber vielleicht hat der andere Account die Reg bneeinflußt, weil ich zum installieren die Erlaubnid des Adminaccounts benötigte.

Mit dem Season-Pass stelle ich mich zu dumm an, finde davon nix.


----------



## Shub Niggurath (31. Januar 2015)

Ja, genau so meinte ich das.
Also, daß es da global etwas zurückgesetzt hat.

Wenn die Registry demoliert ist, kann man sich ja meist eh kaputtsuchen, um den Fehlerteufel ausfindig zu machen.

Aber auch darauf, in der Reg zu suchen, muß man erstmal kommen.
Durch Ausschlußverfahren z.B., also ein (Hintergrund-)Programm nach dem anderen beenden usw.
Jedenfalls oft wildes Drauflosgerate.
Was mitunter Nerven ohne Ende raubt.

Zu deinem anderen Problem, kann ich leider nichts sagen.


----------



## schmodel (31. Januar 2015)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> anderes Problem ... warum habe ich den Season-Pass nicht auf dem Startbild? Es steht nur da" kaufen".
> Ich habe ihn aber. Egal ob ich über Spiel oder Season-Pass Regnummer starte kommt dieses Bild:
> Woran erkenne ich die Maps des Season-Passes?


ist bei mir genauso und ich verstehe nicht warum-


----------



## Gohrbi (31. Januar 2015)

schmodel schrieb:


> ist bei mir genauso und ich verstehe nicht warum-



... na das tröstet mich mal, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin ..... Mission ist komplett durch und die Season-Pass Dinger sehe ich nicht.
Ich hoffe mal, dass uns einer helfen kann. Auf die DLCs soll man ja auch Zugriff haben.


----------



## schmodel (31. Januar 2015)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... na das tröstet mich mal, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin ..... Mission ist komplett durch und die Season-Pass Dinger sehe ich nicht.
> Ich hoffe mal, dass uns einer helfen kann. Auf die DLCs soll man ja auch Zugriff haben.



ich hab immer das Gefühl das ich mir den Season pass neu kaufen soll oder muss-war ja eh teuer genug


----------



## mcmarky (1. Februar 2015)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> 7) Wir empfehlen Ihnen dringend, Ihre Antivirensoftware vorübergehend zu deaktivieren, damit keine Probleme auftreten.
> 8) Wir empfehlen Ihnen dringend, Ihre Windows-Firewall abzuschalten.


Was für geniale Tipps. Gibt aber wirklich Security Suites, die Uplay blocken, während mit diesen Steam und Origin problemlos funktionieren. Ubisoft, da müsst ihr nachlegen.

Mein Problem mit dem ruckeligen Spielvergnügen und den schwankenden FPS bei nur mittlerer GPU-Auslastung hat sich nach dem letzten Update etwas gebessert, die GPU-Load liegt jetzt bei ca. 90%, manchmal bricht sie auch wieder auf 70% ein. Das Ruckeln, mal schlimmer mal besser, ist leider immer noch vorhanden.  
Sowas ist einfach nur schade, wenn man eine GTX980 hat, und alle andere aktuellen Shooter perfekt laufen.


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Februar 2015)

schmodel schrieb:


> ich hab immer das Gefühl das ich mir den Season pass neu kaufen soll oder muss-war ja eh teuer genug



... genau so ist es..... ich werde mir mal Zeit nehmen und anrufen .....


----------



## 14Hannes88 (1. Februar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Bei so einem PC definitiv PC, getweaked sieht Far Cry 4 sehr gut aus und läuft zudem auch sehr gut.
> http://www11.pic-upload.de/30.01.15/xgf8z85mz4p9.jpg
> http://www11.pic-upload.de/30.01.15/xcqvngtpq24g.jpg
> http://www11.pic-upload.de/30.01.15/iri2z7oicad5.jpg
> ...



_AlphatoCoverage
__Disableloadingmip
__ShadowCinematicQuality

.._. gibt es leider nicht in meiner Gamerprofile.xml

Desweiteren gibt es keine Möglichkeit PCSS einzustellen... soll zwar eingestellt werden, aber irgendwie wundert es mich. SMAA an oder aus?

Seitdem ich es installiert habe nach anleitung lässt sich das Spiel nicht mehr starten....

Folgender Fehler kommt wenn ich versuche das Spiel zu starten:

---------------------------
FarCry4.exe - Einsprungpunkt nicht gefunden
---------------------------
Der Prozedureinsprungpunkt "CreateDXGIFactory2" wurde in der DLL "C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\d3d11.dll" nicht gefunden. 
---------------------------
OK   
---------------------------


----------



## 14Hannes88 (1. Februar 2015)

Scheint nur mit Windows 7 zu funktionieren... unter 8.1 soll man RadeonPro verwenden

Jemand dasselbe Problem?


----------



## RavionHD (1. Februar 2015)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> _AlphatoCoverage
> __Disableloadingmip
> __ShadowCinematicQuality
> 
> ...



Hallo,
in der XML müsstest Du es da finden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PCSS musst Du ingame einstellen im Grafikmenü (jedoch befolge lieber meinen Tipp und stelle die Schatten auf "Mittel").
Und SMAA an, jedoch natürlich ingame im Grafikmenü.

Repariere das Spiel per Uplay, vermutlich handelt es sich bei Dir um fehlende/beschädigte Spieldateien.

Falls Du Windows 8.1 hast musst Du SweetFX mit RadeonPro verwenden sollte ich mich nicht täuschen.


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Februar 2015)

... wie repariere ich über Uplay? gibt es da ne Funktion für? Von Origin kenne ich das.


----------



## RavionHD (1. Februar 2015)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... wie repariere ich über Uplay? gibt es da ne Funktion für? Von Origin kenne ich das.



Ja gibt es, unter "Dateien überprüfen":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Februar 2015)

... so mir ist es gelungen das Spiel und Uplay korrekt zu installieren und es läuft ohne Macken.
Season Pass soll auch aktiviert sein, aber die Sachen finde ich im Spielmenue nicht. 
Alles angeblich aktiviert.

@RavionHD ... so etwa?   letztes Bild


----------



## PcGamer512 (2. Februar 2015)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... so mir ist es gelungen das Spiel und Uplay korrekt zu installieren und es läuft ohne Macken.
> Season Pass soll auch aktiviert sein, aber die Sachen finde ich im Spielmenue nicht.
> Alles angeblich aktiviert.
> 
> @RavionHD ... so etwa?   letztes Bild



Ja da auf dem letzten Bild sollte das normal unter Deinstallieren stehen


----------



## RavionHD (2. Februar 2015)

Komisch dass es das bei Dir nicht gibt, verstehe ich echt nicht.
Ich habe das bei allen Spielen.


----------



## Gohrbi (3. Februar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Komisch dass es das bei Dir nicht gibt, verstehe ich echt nicht.
> Ich habe das bei allen Spielen.



... kann mich erinnern, dass es das mal gab, auch bei mir.... ist aber bei allen Spielen so, nix mit "Dateien überprüfen".
Obwohl, Spiele und Uplay sind aktuell und ganz neu drauf.

Jetzt habe ich das Ganze mal neu gestartet und da erscheinen die Optionen vom "Season-Pass" links oben mit " ..... ist freigeschaltet" oder ".... xyz steht nach der Misssion xcv zur Verfügung"
Aber auf dem Startbildschirm steht immer noch "Kaufe jetzt den Season-Pass" Sehr spaßig....


----------



## amer_der_erste (3. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

wo kann ich das FoV ändern?

Bevor blöde Kommentare kommen:
*NEiN, ich habe keine Raubkopie ! Den Key habe ich gekauft !*


Danke


----------



## RavionHD (3. Februar 2015)

Wenn Du auf Video gehst (wo Auflösungen und co. sind), unter erweiterte Einstellungen ganz unten, dort ist der FoV Regler.


----------



## amer_der_erste (3. Februar 2015)

Kein Regler weit und breit.

Bin etwas überrascht, da ich diese Einstellung noch vor dem letzten Patch *hatte*.

Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Hyper87 (4. Februar 2015)

Ich hab ein Problem mit der Aktivierung der DLCs. Ich kann im Spiel nicht auf Uplay klicken bzw auf Shop um die DLCs freizuschalten. 
Ist das ein bekanntes Problem ?


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (4. Februar 2015)

Solangsam glaube ich, dass Ubisoft selbst nicht weiss, was sie tun.

Anfang Januar: Ich kaufe einen Far Cry 4 key bei G2A. Kann ca. zwei Wochen spielen bis mein Key gesperrt wird. 
Ich wende mich an G2A, die verweisen auf Ubisoft. Ubisoft verweist mich auf G2A. Nachdem sich 2 Wochen nach meiner Anfrage bei G2A immernoch nichts getan hat, schaute ich mich nach einem neuen Key um. Fand hier im Forum ein gutes Angebot. Klärte alles soweit und als ich uPlay starte, damit ich direkt nach Kauf den Key aktivieren kann sehe ich es: Mein Spiel ist wieder da!

Dann auf Facebook gelesen: Ubisoft entsperrt alle Keys, die bereits eingelöst wurden und mit denen das Spiel bereits gespielt wurde. Alle anderen bleiben drauf sitzen. 

Ich würde sagen: Nochmal glück gehabt!


----------



## Hyper87 (4. Februar 2015)

ok habe den code in uplay aktiviert und kann nun die Hurk missionen spielen aber das problem wie oben beschrieben besteht weiterhin oder ist das normal ?


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (4. Februar 2015)

Wie genau das mit dem uPlay im Spiel geht weiss ich leider nicht. Normal würde ich aber denken, dass die DLCs über den Clienten auf dem Desktop aktiviert werden müsse, oder nicht?

Die Hurk Missionen findest du dann ganz normal in der Story, da gibt es keinen Extra Button für.


----------



## mcmarky (4. Februar 2015)

Mal ne Frage, läuft bei euch das Spiel richtig flüssig, oder ruckelt es ständig, mal weniger mal mehr? 
Okay, ich habs gratis über den Nvidia-Gutschein für meine GTX980 bekommen, aber es ist kein Spielgenuss. Andere Shooter laufen richtig geil, und FC4 zuckt immer. Habe schon diverse AA durchprobiert, Fell usw. aus, Dateien überprüft. Es bringt nix. Jemand auch ein vergleichbares System? Habe auch Win8.1 mal neuaufgespielt, nix zu machen.


----------



## Gohrbi (4. Februar 2015)

Jamborce schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Problem mit der Aktivierung der DLCs. Ich kann im Spiel nicht auf Uplay klicken bzw auf Shop um die DLCs freizuschalten.
> Ist das ein bekanntes Problem ?



... schau mal im "Uplay Startfeld" unter "Zahnrad" -> "Kontoinformation" da müßten alle DLCs vom Season-Pass mit Aktivierungsnummer stehen.
Wenn die da sind ist dein Spiel komplett. Ich habe nun das Spiel, nachdem ich durch war, neu gestartet. Wenn du im Haus bleibst und dich umschaust, nachdem dir der
 Typ gesagt hat, dass du den Krabbensalat essen sollst, finsest du einiges und es werden die Aktivierungen Stück für Stück oben links angezeigt. 
Laß dir Zeit es passiert erstmal nichts weiter. Wenn du dann im Keller an der Folterbude vorbei gehst und zum Ausgang gehst, dann geht der Prolog weiter.


----------



## Hyper87 (4. Februar 2015)

Ich habe ja das  spiel vorbestellt und da lag ein code für hurks return dabei. wie bekommt man den die anderen dlcs ?


----------



## Gohrbi (4. Februar 2015)

Jamborce schrieb:


> Ich habe ja das  spiel vorbestellt und da lag ein code für hurks return dabei. wie bekommt man den die anderen dlcs ?



... die anderen kamen bei mir automatisch nachdem ich das Spiel installiert hatte und zum ersten male spielte. (Season-Pass) den hast du doch auch, oder?


----------



## Hyper87 (4. Februar 2015)

ja der war beim kauf dabei aber nur ein code und den hba ich aktiviert und die 3 hurk missionen so eben gespielt. was meinst du eig mit dem krabbensalat und dem volterraum oder was du da gesagt hast ?


----------



## Gohrbi (4. Februar 2015)

Jamborce schrieb:


> ja der war beim kauf dabei aber nur ein code und den hba ich aktiviert und die 3 hurk missionen so eben gespielt. was meinst du eig mit dem krabbensalat und dem volterraum oder was du da gesagt hast ?



... ja ich hatte auch nur den Spielecode und den Season Code bei Steam drin stehen. Mit dem ersten Spiel musste man den ja anwählen, dann startet das Spiel
.. .und der Prolog beginnt mit der Busfahrt, danach der Übergang zum Patyhaus, wo alle am Tisch sitzen. Wenn alle weg sind kannst du in Ruhe das haus erkunden
und oben links werden die Freischaltungen eingeblendet. Waffen, Hurk´s Sachen, Yak Mission usw. Danach gehst du in den Keller und zur Tür unten raus, wo du
auf Sabal triffst und das Ganze los geht. Wenn du dann den Abhang runter bist und Sabal dich anruft ist der erste Speicherpunkt. Da raus und auf Uplay die 
Kontoinformationen auslesen, da müßte dann alles drin sein, bis auf die Yeti Mission, die ja später erst veröffentlicht wird.

Hurk Missionen, ?????, die kommen doch erst nach der Bergpredigt Mission. Wie gesagt ich habe nochmal von "Start" angefangen.
Beim ersten mal bin ich gleich drauf los gestürmt, da habe ich die Verfügbarkeiten gar nicht registriert.


----------



## amer_der_erste (4. Februar 2015)

Hat jemand das selbe Problem wie ich mit dem FoV?


----------



## Gohrbi (4. Februar 2015)

... glaube nicht .... meinste das hier?


----------



## amer_der_erste (4. Februar 2015)

Ganz genau - ich habs ja 'vorher' auch einstellen könne ?!

& plötzlich ist der Regler nicht mehr zu sehen ..

Was kann ich tun ?

Habe den Key vor mehreren Wochen bei G2A gekauft ..


----------



## Hyper87 (4. Februar 2015)

aso muss ich das spiel nochmal von vorne anfangen den ich habe es ja komplett durchgespielt und wollte jetzt die dlcs spielen. und wie gesagt bei mir steht nur bei kontoinformationen Far Cr 4 und Far Cry 4 Hurks Return. 

Nachdem ich das spiel durchgespielt habe hab eich den code für die hurk missionen aktiviert und im story modus tauchten dan die missionen auf die ich dan auch gespielt habe.


----------



## Gohrbi (4. Februar 2015)

... ich gdenke, die DLCs erscheinen im Laufe der Missionen. Bis auf Yeti, die kommt ja später erst. 
Ich habe nochmal angefangen, weil ich das Spiel jetzt genießen möchte. Ohne Jagdstreß.
Und dann will ich den Sabal mehr unterstützen, hatte mich in der ersten Runde auf Samita konzentriert.


----------



## SHOKK (4. Februar 2015)

Wer von euch hat den neuen Patch schon drauf? Meinen die Entwickler das jetzt ernst? Ich kriege habe jetzt im Schnitt 50 FPS im Spiel... Vorher 60+ ständig...


----------



## Hyper87 (5. Februar 2015)

Mit welchen einstellungen spielst du ? ich bekomme mit einer 980 strix oc schon 50-60 fps. Auflösung: 1,78 DSR, ohne AA, ansonsten alles Ultra


----------



## SHOKK (5. Februar 2015)

Na alles auf Max, TXAA 4x. Lief vor dem Patch alles Super!!


----------



## Hyper87 (5. Februar 2015)

Ich habe mir jetzt den Session Pass gekauft anscheinend waren bei der limited edition nur die hurks missionen dabei.


----------



## Hyper87 (5. Februar 2015)

Mit welcher Auflösung ?


----------



## SHOKK (5. Februar 2015)

2560x1080...


----------



## Hyper87 (5. Februar 2015)

Meine Auflösung ist 2560 x 1440 über DSR eingestellt und wenn ich mit 4x TXAA spiele komme ich auf ca 32 FPS und ohne TXAA bei 60 FPS. Ich würde an deiner stelle eh ohne AA Modis spielen und mit einem höheren DSR Faktor spielen.


----------



## SHOKK (5. Februar 2015)

Es geht mir mehr um das Prinzip. Vorher hat alles einwandfrei gepasst, nach dem Patch nicht mehr... Welchen Faktor hast du genommen?


----------



## Hyper87 (5. Februar 2015)

Also bei mir funktioniert alles noch so wie vorher bin immer noch bei 60 - 70 FPS
ICh habe den Factor 1,78 = 2560x1440


----------



## SHOKK (5. Februar 2015)

Und die Glättung?


----------



## Hyper87 (5. Februar 2015)

ohne AA


----------



## Hyper87 (5. Februar 2015)

Bei mir fehlen noch zwei manimühlen und ein ghale tagebuch aber auf der karte ist nichts zu sehen und im shop habe ich alles gekauft.


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Februar 2015)

Jamborce schrieb:


> Bei mir fehlen noch zwei manimühlen und ein ghale tagebuch aber auf der karte ist nichts zu sehen und im shop habe ich alles gekauft.



... kannst ja mal suchen, ob es dir hilft :

Far Cry 4 - Fundorte in Kyrat bei spieletipps


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (5. Februar 2015)

Bin ich der einzige, der nach dem aktuellen Update keinen Sound mehr im Intro hat? Sobald ich im Spiel bin, ist alles i.O.. Hab auch schon die uPlay Reperatur versucht, bringt aber auch nüscht.


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Februar 2015)

Doppeltes Lottchen


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Februar 2015)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, der nach dem aktuellen Update keinen Sound mehr im Intro hat? Sobald ich im Spiel bin, ist alles i.O.. Hab auch schon die uPlay Reperatur versucht, bringt aber auch nüscht.



... ja  sorry, aber bei mir hat der Update nichts verschlimmbessert.
Ton, FPS (55-60 auf ultra ohne AA), alles wie bisher.


----------



## Hyper87 (5. Februar 2015)

Danke Ghorbi. Jetzt habe ich 100% Spielvortschirtt


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. Februar 2015)

Hat noch jemand Probleme mit dem Ton?

Schritte und sonstige Geräusche hören sich sehr 'stumpf' an ..

& ruckelt bei euch das Game auch so stark nach dem Patch?

Habe zwar meine 60 FPS auf Ultra aber wenn ich im Tricopter unterwegs bin dann lagt es extrem ..

Weiß jemand woran es liegt ?


----------



## TooAToB (7. Februar 2015)

Hoi miteinander,

habe gerade mein neues System beisammen:
4790k noch @stock
Asus Maximus VII Gene
msi gtx 970 4GD5 OC @ca.1450-1500MHz Boost, liegt wohl am Power Target, bin noch am überlegen ob ich das bios Flashe... wird aber bald mit GTX 980 Kühler gekühlt und dann sehen wir mal was sie dann bringt 
16 GB DDR3 2400
512 GB Samsung 840 Pro
gespielt wird auf einen 42" 1080p Fernseher

Bei Far cry (bisher das einzige Spiel auf dem Rechner) habe ich folgende Einstellungen:
-1080p 60 Hz
-Nvidia Extras an bis auf die weichen schatten an (siehe unten)
-SMAA
-HBAO+
-sonst alles auf ultra 
-vsync noch am experimentieren, da ich schon manchmal tearing habe. wobei ich das gefühl habe dass wenn mans sowohl im Spiel als auch Control Panel ausmacht kein tearing mehr auftritt

Folgende Probleme habe ich festgestellt:
1. Hab mit den Weichen Schatten nur noch 30 statt 60 fps, ist das bei euch auch so
2. Die (meisten) Einstellungen im Nvidia Control Panel oder Inspector scheinen komplett ignoriert zu werden egal ob ich "Anwendungseinstellungen überschreiben" oder "...erweitern" wähle. Normal? Mich würde wir allem interessieren wieso 8x AA (ist ja MSAA oder?) keinerlei Auswirkung hat... auch 8x Supersample Transparenz hat keinen Performance Impact.

Für DSR langts leider nicht ganz (Die Faktoren unter 1,78 finde ich auch nicht wirklich gelungen), Vl. ja dann mit mehr tat unter Wasser.

So ich hoffe mal euch alle Infos gegeben zu haben die hilfreich sind und vllt kann mir ja einer weiter helfen. Jetzt hab ich so ein Haufen Geld "investiert" gesetzt und manche Sachen tun trotzdem nicht ^^

Grüße
Andy


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. Februar 2015)

TooAToB schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich so ein Haufen Geld "investiert" gesetzt und manche Sachen tun trotzdem nicht ^^
> 
> Grüße
> Andy





Hallo Andy,

ich bin davon überzeugt, dass es an dem schlechtem Konsolenport von FC liegt.

Hab auch einen neune PC und bin in FC nicht zu 100% mit der Leistung ..

Finde es auch sehr schade, da das Game sonst TOP ist .




_Gruß
Amer_


----------



## Grestorn (7. Februar 2015)

TooAToB schrieb:


> 1. Hab mit den Weichen Schatten nur noch 30 statt 60 fps, ist das bei euch auch so



Wenn Du VSync an machst und die Framerate nicht mehr ganz für 60 fps reicht, dann fällt sie eben gleich auf 30 fps ab. Das ist die Natur von VSync. Degegen hilft nur GSync/Freesync oder eben VSync abzuschalten und dafür Tearing in Kauf zu nehmen.



TooAToB schrieb:


> 2. Die (meisten) Einstellungen im Nvidia Control Panel oder Inspector scheinen komplett ignoriert zu werden egal ob ich "Anwendungseinstellungen überschreiben" oder "...erweitern" wähle. Normal? Mich würde wir allem interessieren wieso 8x AA (ist ja MSAA oder?) keinerlei Auswirkung hat... auch 8x Supersample Transparenz hat keinen Performance Impact.


In modernen Spielen gehen Treibererzwungene AA Einstellungen fast gar nicht mehr. Das hat technische Gründe. Immerhin ist es inzwischen ja auch üblich, dass AA in den Spielen selbst eingestellt werden kann. 

SMAA veursacht bei mir in FC4 Schattenbilder. Deswegen nehme ich einen anderen Modus. Hast Du kein Schattenbild? Ist nicht sonderlich deutlich, aber als ob über die Szene ein festes Geisterbild eingeblendet ist.


----------



## TooAToB (7. Februar 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Wenn Du VSync an machst und die Framerate nicht mehr ganz für 60 fps reicht, dann fällt sie eben gleich auf 30 fps ab. Das ist die Natur von VSync. Degegen hilft nur GSync/Freesync oder eben VSync abzuschalten und dafür Tearing in Kauf zu nehmen.



Es sind komischerweise nicht genau 30, sondern etwas mehr.  ohne weiche Schatten so etwa 50-55 (ich finde ab da ist FC4 gut spielbar), in den fordernden Bereichen und sonst hoch bis 100. Es scheint also so als würden die weichen Schatten bei mir um die 50% Performance kosten, ist das bei euch auch so?



Grestorn schrieb:


> In modernen Spielen gehen Treibererzwungene AA Einstellungen fast gar nicht mehr. Das hat technische Gründe. Immerhin ist es inzwischen ja auch üblich, dass AA in den Spielen selbst eingestellt werden kann.
> 
> SMAA veursacht bei mir in FC4 Schattenbilder. Deswegen nehme ich einen anderen Modus. Hast Du kein Schattenbild? Ist nicht sonderlich deutlich, aber als ob über die Szene ein festes Geisterbild eingeblendet ist.



Ahhh, danke für die Aufklärung, dachte schon mein Treiber spinnt oder so ^^

Zu den von dir geschilderten "Schattenbildern": dahingehend ist mir bisher nichts aufgefallen, aber die anderen AA Einstellungen sehen für meinen Geschmack nicht wirklich besser aus (4x und 8x MSAA mal ausgenommen), aber brauchen alle mehr Leistung. daher bin ich beim SMAA geblieben da es die FPS kaum beeinflusst. Selbst 2x MSAA ergibt schon FPS um die 40-45 wenn viel Vegetation da ist und ich finde das subjektiv schon irgendwie rucklig... Was genau meinst du denn mit Schattenbildern bzw hast du evtl nen screenshot?


----------



## TooAToB (7. Februar 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo Andy,
> 
> ich bin davon überzeugt, dass es an dem schlechtem Konsolenport von FC liegt.
> 
> ...



habe ich bei meiner bisherigen Recherche auch schon mehrfach gelesen und Ubisoft ist ja auch dafür bekannt nicht die besten ports zu machen...

naja ist ja trotzdem ein schönes spiel wobei ist schade ist da man aus ner 970er schon eine bessere Grafik zaubern könnte... mit Wasser und OC noch mal 1,78x DSR probieren denn bis auf die nur 35 fps sah das verdammt gut aus


----------



## Grestorn (7. Februar 2015)

TooAToB schrieb:


> Zu den von dir geschilderten "Schattenbildern": dahingehend ist mir bisher nichts aufgefallen, aber die anderen AA Einstellungen sehen für meinen Geschmack nicht wirklich besser aus (4x und 8x MSAA mal ausgenommen), aber brauchen alle mehr Leistung. daher bin ich beim SMAA geblieben da es die FPS kaum beeinflusst. Selbst 2x MSAA ergibt schon FPS um die 40-45 wenn viel Vegetation da ist und ich finde das subjektiv schon irgendwie rucklig... Was genau meinst du denn mit Schattenbildern bzw hast du evtl nen screenshot?



Offenbar ist das im Patch von letzter Woche gefixt worden, denn der Fehler tritt bei mir nicht mehr auf!


----------



## mcmarky (8. Februar 2015)

Ich kann mit meinem System auch nur berichten, dass das Spiel mit jedem Patch flüssiger wird. Trotzdem bleibt es momentan weit hinter COD und BF zurück, das ist echt schade.


----------



## SHOKK (8. Februar 2015)

Ist es euer ernst? Das Spielt läuft bei mir seit dem Patch unter 60 FPS obwohl davor stabile ~70 FPS waren..


----------



## RavionHD (9. Februar 2015)

Ich teste es nachher mal, bisher habe ich stabile ~70-75 Frames in 1080P, @max (Schatten Mittel, Geometrie Sehr Hoch), SMAA, SweetFX und konfiguierter XML gehabt.


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Februar 2015)

Bis das Game wie CoD oder BF läuft, wird glaube ich viel Wasser die Donau fließen ..

Echt schade, dass es so bescheiden läuft ..


----------



## TooAToB (9. Februar 2015)

SHOKK schrieb:


> Ist es euer ernst? Das Spielt läuft bei mir seit dem Patch unter 60 FPS obwohl davor stabile ~70 FPS waren..



Ich hatte nur das Gefühl, dass die weiche Schatten Einstellung seit dem Patch einen größeren Einfluss auf die performance hat...


----------



## X-Cellence (10. Februar 2015)

Hab den Patch noch nicht installiert kann man ja im offline modus umgehen bei Uplay.Ist es dadurch denn jetzt besser oder schlechter geworden?sonst warte ich den nächsten patch direkt ab und starte immer nur offline. 
will ungerne fps verlieren das spiel hat so schon eine sehr schlechte performance.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (11. Februar 2015)

Moin moin.wie schaut es mit euren Erfahrungen bezüglich koop und verbindungs Problemen aus ? 
Ich würde gerne aber es geht ums verrecken nicht.ich habe auch schon die Ports frei geschaltet In der fritzbox. Habe Windows und far cry neu installiert. Nix hilft. Tut Kabel Deutschland evtl da was blocken?


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (12. Februar 2015)

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen,

welche Grafikeinstellungen lohnen sich im Spiel und welche nicht? Würde gerne bei mir die beste Performance rauskitzeln, da ich momentan kein Geld für eine neue Grafikkarte habe. Von daher muss es meine 7850 noch nen weilchen tun. Den Rest des Systems, siehe Signatur.


Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir helfen könnt 

@Mr.Ultimo: Habe mit nem bekannten letzt den ganzen Nachmittag gespielt. Unter Win7 habe ich da keine Probleme. Beziehe mein Internet aber auch über EWE.


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. Februar 2015)

Soeben durchgespielt. Tolles Game!


----------



## RavionHD (16. Februar 2015)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen,
> 
> welche Grafikeinstellungen lohnen sich im Spiel und welche nicht? Würde gerne bei mir die beste Performance rauskitzeln, da ich momentan kein Geld für eine neue Grafikkarte habe. Von daher muss es meine 7850 noch nen weilchen tun. Den Rest des Systems, siehe Signatur.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
1080P, Alles Ultra jedoch ohne Nvidia Effekte und SMAA, dann sollten Minimum 30 Frames locker drin sein, wenn Du 60 Frames willst musst Du einige Details wie Schatten usw. senken.
Bei den Schatten würde ich Dir sowieso Mittel empfehlen, bei mehr bekommt das Spiel komischerweise einen für mich nicht schönen Graufilter.
Hier der hat ein Ähnliches System:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M1BnId-6FB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (16. Februar 2015)

Okay, werde da nachher mal rumspielen. Werde dann auch mal  mein Catalyst updaten, habe bewusst die letzten Versionen übersprungen


----------



## Majesdom (17. Februar 2015)

Ist es möglich den Patch 1.8 zu löschen und wieder mit 1.6 zu spielen?
Seit 1.8 habe ich in den gleichen Gebieten mit gleichen Einstellungen weniger fps, die zu allen Überfluss auch noch regelmäßig auf 40 fallen. 
Spiele mit einer r9 280x und einem i5 4670k auf Hoch. Der vram wird auch nicht mehr voll ausgeschöpft...


----------



## Spider1808 (20. Februar 2015)

Majesdom schrieb:


> Ist es möglich den Patch 1.8 zu löschen und wieder mit 1.6 zu spielen?



Ist kein Problem, kann man machen. Dafür einfach in deinem FC 4 Ordner gehen (bei mir ist es E:/Programm Files/FC 4) und unter  data_win32 die beiden Dateien patch.dat/fat löschen. Haken an der Sache ist, das du jemanden brauchst, der sich nen Backup dieser beiden Dateien vom 1.6 Patch gemacht hat (habe leider nur den 1.5) und man nur noch Offline spielen kann, sonst zieht sich FC 4 natürlich wieder den 1.8 .

mfg
Spider1808


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. März 2015)

Zockt noch wer FC4 eigentlich ??


----------



## JaniZz (9. März 2015)

Jo hier! 

Bin voll dabei.


----------



## Useful (9. März 2015)

Ja ich auch teilweise noch


----------



## Gohrbi (10. März 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Zockt noch wer FC4 eigentlich ??



.... ja die 2.Runde, diesmal im Auftrag von Sabal.


----------



## kero81 (11. März 2015)

Sagt mal, für jemanden der Teil 3 schon nicht durchgespielt hat weil ihm der Spaß sehr schnell verging, lohnt sich da Far Cry 4? Ich will mal wieder was neues Zocken, hab aber noch nix konkretes im Auge.


----------



## blautemple (12. März 2015)

Wenn dir FC3 nicht gefallen hat, wirst du auch FC4 nicht mögen. Die sind sich schon sehr ähnlich.


----------



## RavionHD (12. März 2015)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wenn dir FC3 nicht gefallen hat, wirst du auch FC4 nicht mögen. Die sind sich schon sehr ähnlich.



Ja, denke ich auch, wer 3 nicht mag wird 4 eventuell auch nicht mögen.

Ich finde bei top!


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. März 2015)

Habt ihr eigentlich VSync an oder aus?


----------



## Gohrbi (14. März 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich VSync an oder aus?



... an ....


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. März 2015)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... an ....



Dann geht dir das nicht gegen den Strich wenn die Frames sich bei mehr 'Aktion' bei ca. 30 FPS einpendeln ?! :/


----------



## Gohrbi (14. März 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Dann geht dir das nicht gegen den Strich wenn die Frames sich bei mehr 'Aktion' bei ca. 30 FPS einpendeln ?! :/



... spiel gleich nochmal und mache Frame an......

ne Runde "Shangri la" nicht so Einbrüche. Beim zappeln bin ich aus dem Spiel ..... das 2.Bild bei Eroberung Außenposten ...


----------



## Fronobulax (15. März 2015)

Tach zusammen,
ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob das hierhin gehört, aber bevor ich einen neuen Thread eröffne, wollte ich hier mal nachfragen:
Jedes mal, wenn ich FC4 starte, höre ich aus meinem PC ein hohes, sirrendes Fiepen. Es beginnt mit dem Erscheinen des Ubisoft-Logos und endet, sobald der "Beliebige Taste drücken"-Screen auftaucht.
Zwischen den Wechseln, also z.B. in der kurzen Pause zwischen Ubisoft- und Nvidialogo, gibt es eine kurze, abrupte Pause.
Ich habe eine GTX 970 und frage mich jetzt, ob das das berühmt-berüchtigte Spulenfiepen sein kann. Ich weiß leider nicht, wie Spulenfiepen klingt, gibt es dazu ein Video o.ä.?
Ansonsten könnte ich mir nicht erlären, wie das zustande kommen soll, denn dies ist das absolut einzige Szenario, in dem dieses Geräusch zu hören ist.


----------



## mcmarky (16. März 2015)

Fronobulax schrieb:


> Ich habe eine GTX 970 und frage mich jetzt, ob das das berühmt-berüchtigte Spulenfiepen sein kann. Ich weiß leider nicht, wie Spulenfiepen klingt, gibt es dazu ein Video o.ä.?



Ja, das ist das berüchtigte Spulenfiepen. Wenn du eine FPS-Overlay-Anzeige aktiviert hättest, dann würdest du sehen, dass man etwa 1000 FPS beim Spielstart hat. Das Fiepen hatte meine GTX 570 und v.a. meine 670-er bei hohen FPS auch schon. Bei meiner GTX 980 ist es sehr leise.

Youtube ist eigentlich voll von solchen Fiep-Videos.


----------



## Loginet (9. April 2015)

Hey zusammen,
hab ein Problem mit Far Cry4 und brauche Hilfe dabei.
Er freezt immer beim Speichern und dann geht gar nichts mehr. 
Habt ihr eine Lösung dafür?


----------



## SilentAndre (12. April 2015)

In den Zwischensequenzen hab ich immer totale Framedrops teilweise auf unter 20 obwohl ich ingame so um die 55 fps habe. Ist doch nich normal?


----------



## KennyKiller (14. April 2015)

Habe heute mal wieder FC4 ausgekramt und wollte dann etwas Coop spielen aber es ging überhaupt nicht. Mir konnte niemand joinen und ich konnte niemand joinen. Firewall und Viren Scanner waren deaktiviert. Weiß jemand woran das liegen kann?


----------



## BabaYaga (15. April 2015)

So nach zig Wochen und trotzdem gerade mal nur 30h muss ich mal sagen, genau derselbe Quark wie Teil 3. 
Ja es sieht toll aus, ja man kann viel machen aber Ubisoft schafft es einfach nur oberflächlich die Welt zu füllen.
Da hat man gefühlt 10 Millionen Orte die es zu entdecken gibt und das Einzige was man dort dann findet ist, dass der Name des Ortes aufpoppt und ein paar Schatzkisten rumstehen und vielleicht noch irgendeine sinnlose Notiz. Abgesehen von manchen offiziellen Nebenmissionen, die geben zumindest ein wenig Abwechslung her.

Rundherum aber immer derselbe Müll. Maske 1/500... Plakat 1/400 ... Brief 1/1 Million .... und dann diese Minispiele die mir jedwede Atmo komplett killen. Was soll das denn sein? Ein Freizeitpark?!??! Wird irgendwas in diesem Spiel eigentlich nicht mit XP oder einem Achievement belohnt?! Wahnsinn... ja wenns beim Inhalt mangelt muss man so die Leute versuchen zu motivieren... . Zuerst mal eine halbe Stunde das HUD entleeren damit man freie Sicht hat bei dem ganzen Geblinke. 100 Schalter umlegen, puh, endlich kann man das volle Bild genießen. Echt jetzt Leute markieren und die dann durch Wände sehen hat mich schon im Vorgänger gestört. Sowas sollte gar nicht möglich sein, egal auf welchem Grad. Da überhaupt noch von einem Schwierigkeitsgrad zu sprechen grenzt ja schon ans Lächerliche. Man läuft mal 2h rum um paar Schatzkisten zu leeren und paar Tiere zu killen und schon kann man sich den besten Bogen kaufen mit dem man im Grunde den Rest des Spiels vorlieb nehmen darf, wenn man stealthed gibts sonst nicht viel Auswahl, zumal es bis auf die Armbrust in der Richtung ja nix mehr gibt.

Die sollen das mit dem Open World bitte bleiben lassen, wenn sie kein ernsthaftes Szenario zusammenbringen oder unfähig sind da spannende Orte zu erschaffen die es sich auch wirklich zu erkunden lohnt.
Wenn ich das mit den Dungeons & Co aus Skyrim vergleiche, kann ich nur sagen, setzen - durchgefallen.
Selbiges eigentlich wie bei Shadow of Mordor. Man kann es nicht länger als 2-3h zoggen, sonst schläft einem das Gehirn mitsamt den Augen ein. Für zwischendurch also Hui, für längere Zeit pfui ^^
Selbst diese ach so schweren Festungen räumt man im Alleingang mit dem Bogen leer, falls man überhaupt eine Waffe dafür braucht oO Macht den Koop auch völlig obsolete aber gut, wenn mich das Spiel forcieren würde Coop nutzen zu müssen, würd ich es noch schlimmer finden  Offensichtlich gibt es ja selbst von denen nur so 4 Stück? Na was für eine Challenge!

So genug geärgert. Vielleicht schaff ich es ja bei dem Tempo es noch zu beenden, bevor W3 erscheint. Will ja zumindest wissen ob es so langweilig endet wie es beginnt 
Ubi Ubi... bitte Back to the Roots... Guggt euch doch den ersten Teil nochmal etwas genauer an? hm


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (22. April 2015)

Du willst survival nimm arma 3 (2 oder 1 )
Das hier ist ein ego shooter auf action getrimmt 
Und kein RPG in survival stil
wenn das suchst findest du nichts
far cry 4 ist gut aber kommt fast nicht an den Vorgänger teil drei ran 
liegt wesentlich am Charakter vaas und teilweise mehr details (nicht an grafik sondern an Story)


----------



## Spinal (23. April 2015)

Also ich finde die ganze Far Cry Serie super. Teil 1 sowieso, aber auch Teil 2 hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Teil 3 war sogar wieder richtig gut und Teil 4 konnte mich auch überzeugen. Aber natürlich nicht ohne Kritik.
Was ich ebenfalls  sehr nervig finde ist die künstlich überfüllte Spielwelt "Achtung, ein Adler!!!". Ständig wird man künstlich aufgehalten. Dann wie Fletcher schon schrieb, diese Millionen Dinge die man sammeln kann und die rein gar nichts bringen. Auch auf der Karte habe ich oft ewig gebraucht um eine Mission zu finden, weil die so überfrachtet mit Symbolen war (auch wenn man sie abschalten kann).
Dann hätte ich mir sehr viel öfter den Gyrocopter gewünscht, viel zu oft war nach oder kurz vor eine Mission mein Gedanke "DA soll ich jetzt hinlatshen???? Nöö" und habe das Spiel ausgemacht. Gerade wo jetzt GTA 5 rausgekommen ist muss ich sagen, Open World kann Rockstar einfach (noch) besser. Watch Dogs hatte mich auch nicht gepackt, in Far Cry finde ich das Setting immer toll. Aber von der Spielwelt her ist GTA in meinen Augen noch das Maß der Open World Dinge (wobei Skyrim auch toll ist).
Die Story war auch nicht der Bringer, viel zu langsam, viel zu wenig. Man ist viel mehr damit beschäftigt irgendwelchen Kleinscheiss zu machen, als der Story zu folgen, die mit ihren erzwungenen Entscheidungen auch sehr aufgesetzt wirkt.

Was ich aber richtig gut finde, wirklich besser als bei anderen Spielen, ist ein gewisser künstlerischer Aspekt, der teilweise schon filmreif ist. Die Shangri La Missionen sind da schon eher der kleinere Teil, aber (ACHTUNG KLEINER SPOILER) die Mission wo man in der Backsteinfabrik unter Drogen steht, mit der Musik und der Atmosphäre, das war richtig genial und ist bei mir hängen geblieben. Und auch die verrückte Idee mit der Fashion World und den Tierfellen fand ich gut. Leider gibt es von solchen Momenten viel zu wenig.

Dass das Gameplay Action Orientiert ist, stört mich nicht. Im Gegenteil, aus zeitlichen Gründen kommt mir ne flotte Ballerei ganz entgegen.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Arathas (26. Mai 2015)

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.....

ich bin noch relativ am Anfang.
Nach ein paar Hauptmissionen tauchte ganz am Anfang (im ersten Gebiet) ein großes "B" auf der Map unten auf und ich habe die Mission angenommen.

Bhatra das Mädchen hat mir gesagt, mein Vater wäre ermordet worden und schickt mich zu einem Haus "östlich der ersten Stadt".
Das Problem: Auf der Karte wird bei mir nichts verzeichnet und ich habe keine Ahnung wo ich hin muss.............Stand jetzt ist damit das Spiel vorbei, da ich in der Hauptstory nicht weiterkomme.

Kann wer helfen oder sagen was ich falsch mache?


----------



## Straycatsfan (26. Mai 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> So nach zig Wochen und trotzdem gerade mal nur 30h muss ich mal sagen, genau derselbe Quark wie Teil 3.
> Ja es sieht toll aus, ja man kann viel machen aber Ubisoft schafft es einfach nur oberflächlich die Welt zu füllen.
> Da hat man gefühlt 10 Millionen Orte die es zu entdecken gibt und das Einzige was man dort dann findet ist, dass der Name des Ortes aufpoppt und ein paar Schatzkisten rumstehen und vielleicht noch irgendeine sinnlose Notiz. Abgesehen von manchen offiziellen Nebenmissionen, die geben zumindest ein wenig Abwechslung her.
> 
> ...



Spiel halt Dying Light )))


----------



## pcfreak12 (15. Juni 2015)

Hallo, habe mir jetzt auch mal Far Cry 4 gekauft über Steam, aber immer wenn ich das Spiel starte bricht es während dem Laden bei ca. 2/3 ab und der Bildschirm wird schwarz. Kennt jemand eine Lösung und kann mir helfen?

MfG


----------



## Markus_P (16. Juni 2015)

Ubisoft 

Hab Farcry 4 mit meiner GTX 970 mitbekommen aber habe es bis heute nicht geschafft das Spiel zu starten ohne das es beim Start eine Fehlermeldung gibt 

Auf meinen Alten PC mit einen i5 750 und einer AMD HD 6950 lässt es sich ohne Probleme spielen (nur sind da die FPS grodig ....)

Ich werde wenn Windoof 10 herauskommt meinen PC neu aufsetzen vl bringt das was 

Wenn sonst noch wer Tipps hat?


mfg


----------



## Birdy84 (16. Juni 2015)

Spinal schrieb:


> Was ich ebenfalls  sehr nervig finde ist die künstlich überfüllte Spielwelt "Achtung, ein Adler!!!". Ständig wird man künstlich aufgehalten. Dann wie Fletcher schon schrieb, diese Millionen Dinge die man sammeln kann und die rein gar nichts bringen.


Ja, das Spiel ist zu sehr Freizeitpark. Wenn sie das in den Griff bekommen, also das Gamedesign glaubwürdiger und die Welt nicht mit austauschbarem, teils belanglosen Dingen füllen, wäre das schon ein riesen Fortschritt. Skyrim ist in der Hinsicht zwar besser, ist aber meist auch sehr generisch. Erkunden wird meist auch nur mit Plunder belohnt.
Generell muss der Schwierigkeitsgrad angepasst werden, spätestens mit dem MG wird man zu Chuck Norris.

Edit:





Markus_P schrieb:


> Hab Farcry 4 mit meiner GTX 970 mitbekommen aber  habe es bis heute nicht geschafft das Spiel zu starten ohne das es beim  Start eine Fehlermeldung gibt


Wenn du uns verrätst, wie die lautet, können wir dir vielleicht helfen.


----------



## Gohrbi (16. Juni 2015)

pcfreak12 schrieb:


> Hallo, habe mir jetzt auch mal Far Cry 4 gekauft über Steam, aber immer wenn ich das Spiel starte bricht es während dem Laden bei ca. 2/3 ab und der Bildschirm wird schwarz. Kennt jemand eine Lösung und kann mir helfen?
> 
> MfG



 .... mah mal den Afterburner o.Ä. aus. Bei mir läuft es mit AB (die letzten 3 Versionen) ums verrecken nicht  .


----------



## Markus_P (16. Juni 2015)

Wenn der graue Balken unten bei ca. 70% schmiert Far Cry 4 immer ab ... sonst kommt eine Windoof meldung "Far cry 4 funktioniert nicht mehr " ...

Hab mir jetzt bei Steam um 11 Euro Waschdogs gekauft und das läuft ohne Probleme 

mfg


----------



## amer_der_erste (16. Juni 2015)

Markus_P schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt bei Steam um 11 Euro Waschdogs gekauft und das läuft ohne Probleme
> 
> mfg



Das Game gibt es für ~ 2 € zu haben  !


----------



## Gohrbi (16. Juni 2015)

Markus_P schrieb:


> Wenn der graue Balken unten bei ca. 70% schmiert Far Cry 4 immer ab ... sonst kommt eine Windoof meldung "Far cry 4 funktioniert nicht mehr " ...
> 
> 
> Hab mir jetzt bei Steam um 11 Euro Waschdogs gekauft und das läuft ohne Probleme
> ...



AB, war bei mir das Gleiche/Selbe


----------



## Steve-88 (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo, ich habe mir gerade mal wieder FarCry 4 auf meinem neuen PC installiert, leider ruckelt das Spiel ohne Ende trotz konstanter FPS über 60!?
Hab an den Grafikeinstellungen schon rumgespielt und eigentlich alles ausprobiert leider ohne Erfolg 
Mein System müsste das game eigentlich ohne Probleme packen (i7-4790K / 32GB RAM / TITAN X / WIN8.1 / 1TB SSD darauf installiert)
Jemand ne Idee??? Danke


----------



## PcGamer512 (18. Juni 2015)

Steve-88 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe mir gerade mal wieder FarCry 4 auf meinem neuen PC installiert, leider ruckelt das Spiel ohne Ende trotz konstanter FPS über 60!?
> Hab an den Grafikeinstellungen schon rumgespielt und eigentlich alles ausprobiert leider ohne Erfolg
> Mein System müsste das game eigentlich ohne Probleme packen (i7-4790K / 32GB RAM / TITAN X / WIN8.1 / 1TB SSD darauf installiert)
> Jemand ne Idee??? Danke



Ich hab dasselbe Problem es ruckelt andauernd auf maximalen details trotz 80 fps.
Auch habe ich etliche Bugs, ganz oft sind Soldaten die man töten muss nicht zu finden, oder sie tauchen erst auf nachdem ich ALT Tab nutze und dann wieder ins Game gehe.
Hat nochwer das PRoblem oder weiß wie man es beheben kann?


----------



## Steve-88 (18. Juni 2015)

Ich weiß echt nicht wieso das Spiel nicht so richtig bei mir laufen möchte, ziemlich frustrierend trotz neuer Grafikkarte...
In meinem Alienware 18 mit 880M SLI hatte ich dasselbe Problem, FPS konstant aber dennoch Ruckler ohne Ende


----------



## amer_der_erste (18. Juni 2015)

Ich denke das Game ist einfach schlecht optimiert. 

Kann auch trotz meinen System nicht konstant flüssig spielen..


----------



## KempA (18. Juni 2015)

Also bei mir schmiert das Spiel immer ab, wenn ich bei den Grafiksettings auf irgendwelche erweiterte Einstellungen gehen will.
Kennt zufällig jemand dieses Problem?


----------



## Steve-88 (18. Juni 2015)

@ amer_der_erste
Was ich dann aber nicht verstehe ist, dass es bei etlichen Leuten ja ohne Probleme läuft!? 
Wenn ich jetzt nen 4 Jahre alten PC habe würde es mir einleuchten das es so extrem ruckelt, aber bei meinem System kann ich das nicht ganz nachvollziehen...


----------



## Steve-88 (30. Juni 2015)

Hier ein Lösungsvorschlag von Ubisoft, ob dies was bringt!? Ich glaube eher nicht, da alle anderen Spiele ja ohne Probleme laufen, zudem habe ich keine Lust meine ganzen Geräte nur deswegen abzuklemmen... außerdem habe ich gar keine andere Maus und Tastatur mehr als meine Roccat Tyon und Corsair k95RGB


[FONT=&quot]vielen dank für Ihre Rückmeldung.

Bitte entschuldigen Sie die Wartezeit! 

Bitte verwenden Sie eine Standard Maus und Tastatur, (Razer/ROCCAT/SteelSeries/Logitech) Peripherien können Probleme verursachen. Entfernen Sie bitte auch alle Peripheriegeräte und USB´s.

Wir würden Ihnen zusätzlich empfehlen, dass Sie das Spiel und Uplay auf der gleichen Festplatte installieren. Möglicherweise C. 

Bitte schließen Sie Ihre Hintergrundprogramme: 

1.Öffnen Sie das "Ausführen"-Dialogfeld von Windows (Windowssymbol-Taste + R-Taste gleichzeitig drücken).
2.Geben Sie in Befehlszeile den Befehl "msconfig" ein.
3.Wählen Sie den Reiter "Systemstart".
4.Klicken Sie auf "Alles deaktivieren".
5.Bestätigen Sie mit "Übernehmen", der PC wird neu gestartet.

Sie können diese Einstellungen wieder ändern, indem Sie "Alle Aktivieren" auswählen. Wir empfehlen, dass Sie Ihre Antivirussoftware und Ihre Firewall einschalten, bevor Sie sich im Internet bewegen, damit Sie sich nicht dem Risiko von Viren aussetzen.

Öffnen Sie den Temp-Ordner manuell und löschen Sie alle(*) darin befindlichen Dateien.
1.Öffnen Sie das "Ausführen"-Dialogfeld von Windows (Windowssymbol-Taste + R-Taste gleichzeitig drücken).
2.Geben Sie in Befehlszeile den Befehl "%temp%" ein (ohne "" geschrieben).
3. Klicken Sie auf „OK“.

(*) Wenn sich einzelne Dateien nicht löschen lassen, lassen Sie diese bitte im Ordner, sie werden von anderen Programmen noch benutzt.

Sobald Sie den Inhalt sehen können, drücken Sie die Tasten STRG & A gleichzeitig. Wenn Sie nun auf die "Entf"-Taste tippen und mit OK bestätigen, wird der gesamte Inhalt gelöscht.
Es ist grundsätzlich nützlich, den Temp-Ordner regelmäßig zu leeren.

Falls Sie noch Fragen haben bitte melden Sie sich bei uns.[/FONT]


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (1. Juli 2015)

3edit:

Ich komm aus dem Gefängnis nicht raus


----------



## Steve-88 (1. Juli 2015)

Welches Gefängnis?


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (2. Juli 2015)

Egal,
wollte es erneut auf Schwer anfangen
und war nebenbei Abwaschen auf einmal kam einfach der Abspann mit dieser Urne von der Mutter


----------



## Gohrbi (2. Juli 2015)

DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> 3edit:
> 
> Ich komm aus dem Gefängnis nicht raus



Aus dem Felsengefängnis? Da mußt du dir Seil und Haken suchen und dann an der Startstelle dich abseilen.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (3. Juli 2015)

ja hatte mit den dummen Dämonen so ein Problem


----------



## Gohrbi (3. Juli 2015)

DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> ja hatte mit den dummen Dämonen so ein Problem



bei mir hat Geschwindigkeit geholfen  rennen, locken und dann zurück zu der Sammelstelle und wenn er kam, wieder wegrennen bis ich Luft hatte.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (3. Juli 2015)

ja hab jetzt beide Hauptstorys auf Schwer durch,
Amita und Sabal kommt einem so vor als hätte man umsonst gespielt (verlogenes Drecks Npc Pack)
(Hab beide nach der Endsequenz erschossen)

Da hätte man bei der Pagan 15 min Story bleiben können


Von der Mission waren 2 mMn. die besten:
Von Amita die Ziegelfabrik  im Labor
Und der Beschützer blabla, das 1. mal in Shangri La


Welche mir auf den Piss ging war, Nicht nach Unten sehen



Was feht wäre ein Story Ende wenn man Pagan abreißen lässt das man selbst das Land übernimmt 
Und Sabal als auch Amita in dieser Endsequenz töten kann


----------



## Gohrbi (3. Juli 2015)

.. oder so ähnlich.  Hast du mal die "MAP - Browser" gespielt? Da sind auch einige tolle Maps dabei, besonders gerne als "Sniper".


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (3. Juli 2015)

Nein, danke für die info


----------



## Klutten (11. Juli 2015)

Ich muss hier mal etwas nerven.  

Das Spiel habe ich kürzlich im Steam-Sale erworben und heute begonnen. Grundsätzlich begeistert mich die Spielwelt und auch die Grafik - aber was soll ich sagen - es läuft überhaupt nicht stabil. Natürlich ist kein Absturz reproduzierbar. Die erste Szene mit drei Gegnern musste ich sicher 10-15 Mal spielen, da das Spiel meinte, permanent abzustürzen. Dann auf einmal stundenlang nichts, bis es jetzt auf einmal (erste Mission nach Auswahl von Amita oder Sabal) wieder unerträglich wird. Das Internet schmeißt im letzten halben Jahr kaum nutzbare Infos heraus, da anscheinend diverse Patches große Probleme beseitigt haben. 

Nun habe ich hier eben Beitrag #461 gelesen. Als Nutzer einer Razer Ouroboros und Roccat Isku frage ich mich, ob das wirklich ernst gemeint ist. Die Programme der jeweiligen Peripherie habe ich schon probehalber geschlossen, was aber keinen Erfolg brachte. Auf weitere Eingriffe ins System habe ich keinen Bock, da verzichte ich lieber auf das Spiel. 

Hat hier jemand einen speziellen Trick parat?


----------



## Gohrbi (14. Juli 2015)

Hast du Afterburner laufen? Das mag Far Cry 4 überhaupt nicht. Da wirst du laufend rausgeschmissen.

Gleich weiter fragen, wmoit kann ich mir die GPU Temp anzeigen lassen (OSD) ? HWiNFO geht auch nicht. Scheint ein Problem bei Ubisoft zu sein.


----------



## Klutten (15. Juli 2015)

Ich habe EVGA Precision X laufen, weil ich ein eventuelles Speicherproblem aufdecken wollte. Der Übeltäter selbst scheint aber wohl die Roccat-Software zu sein. Diese habe ich deaktiviert und konnte 2 Tage entspannt spielen.

Mit der Performance bin ich sehr zufrieden.  

Meine beiden GTX580 laufen bei ~2.000-2.400 MB Speicherauslastung und 60 FPS (VSync an) seidenweich auf Ultra-Details in 1920x1200. Die Grafik finde ich echt genial.


----------



## Gohrbi (16. Juli 2015)

Far Cry 4 ist hartnäckig, weder mit AB, HWiNFO, EVGA Pre, noch irgendwas anderes bekomme ich die Temps auf den Bildschirm. 
Seidig läuft das Spiel bei mir auch. angenagelte 60 FPS. Von der "Roccat" habe ich auch so was gehört. Hatte ne "Roccat Mouse", die streikte oft. 
Also wieder Logitech.


----------



## Klutten (16. Juli 2015)

Precision X zeigt mir die Temperaturen beider Grafikkarten an.


----------



## Gohrbi (17. Juli 2015)

Das ist gemein, kann machen, was ich will. Gibt es da einen Trick? Irgend eine versteckte Einstellung?


----------



## Klutten (17. Juli 2015)

Vielleicht reden wir aneinander vorbei. Ich lasse mir die Temperaturen im OSD anzeigen. Links unten kannst du das ja über "Monitoring Settings" konfigurieren.


----------



## Gohrbi (18. Juli 2015)

Ne, nee . Habe ja auch "OSD - on" zeigt es bei allen Spielen super an, nur eben FC4 nicht.????

Sodele ... EGVA Tool zeigt, warum auch immer, die Temp an. Aber vor dem Auswahlfeld, was ich spielen will von FC4, stürzt das Spiel ab.
Nun gestartet und erst dann raus über den "Affengriff" und EVGA gestartet. Siel läuft und OSD ist auch da. Nun stürzt das Spiel nach ner
Weile wegen dem zurücksetzen des Anzeigetreibers ab. Temps sind knapp 50°C, ??????


----------



## FireCracker (2. August 2015)

So leute hab mir jetzt auch Windows 10 installiert, hav jetzt aber das Problem, das Far Cry 4 nicht mehr läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Spiel zeigt mir nach dem starten diese Fehlermeldung, habs jetzt 2 mal neuinstalliert, funkt nicht mehr.


----------



## Gohrbi (2. August 2015)

Es wird dir nicht viel helfen, wenn ich schreibe, dass FC4 mit Win10 läuft. Habe da keine Probleme.
Startest du aus Ubisoft oder aus Steam?

Hast du mal die Registry gesäubert nach der Deinstallation? Alles was nach FC4 aussieht per Hand löschen.


----------



## RavionHD (3. August 2015)

Bei mir läuft es auch, versuche es mal einfach per Uplay zu reparieren, vielleicht lädt es bei Dir immer falsche oder zu wenige Dateien runter.


----------



## FireCracker (3. August 2015)

Nochmal komplett deinstalliert, jeden Fitzel der mit Far Cry zu tun hatte gelöscht, wieder selbe Fehlermeldung, reparierfunktion bei Uplay gibts nicht, muss aber sagen, das ich das Spiel über Family sharing habe, vlt macht das dann einen Unterschied.


----------



## Gohrbi (3. August 2015)

.. wie läuft es bei dem Hauptnutzer/Besitzer ?


----------



## FireCracker (4. August 2015)

Der ist im Urlaub, habs jetzt mal ausm Far Cry Ordner heraus als Admin gestaret da hats auf einmal wieder funktioniert, das ging aber die letzten Tage nicht.
Ich hoffe das Problem ist jetzt behoben.
Danke trotzdem für die Hilfeversuche.


----------



## RavionHD (5. August 2015)

Lustig,
 jetzt bekomme ich auch eine Fehlermeldung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Ok, lag an SweetFX.


----------



## Whoosaa (5. August 2015)

Wer mag mal ganz kurz mit mir den Coop testen? Habe Probleme mit einem anderen Kollegen..
Uplay-Name ist derselbe wie hier.


----------



## Dedde (15. August 2015)

wie startet man eig tal des yetis?? ich habe den season pass, laut steam ist er auch installiert. im hauptmenü auf der rechten seite finde ich auch nichts


----------



## Gohrbi (15. August 2015)

Bei mir steht es hier.

Vielleicht musst du dir die Arbeit machen und das Spiel komplett bei Steam deinstallieren und
dann in  der Bibliothek neu installieren lassen. Wenn es dann bei Steam registriert ist, müßte es alles komplett hochladen.

Odeer vorher die Reparaturoption nutzen.


----------



## Dedde (15. August 2015)

ich musste es noch bei uplay aktivieren, nun gehts. aber ich bin nicht so der schneefan


----------



## mannefix (17. September 2015)

Tastaturbelegung:

Ich spiele mit Tastatur und Maus. Die meisten  Tasten habe ich rausgefunden. Aber was sind denn die Gamepadtasten für  A,Y, etc. für die Tastaur am PC?


----------



## Gohrbi (17. September 2015)

Im Startmenue unter "Einstellungen" findest du alles. (Steuerungs-Chema (Pad) + Steuerung anpassen (Tast)


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

Wenn der nächste Lohn da ist wird es direkt gekauft.


----------



## Gohrbi (26. September 2015)

VanBudd schrieb:


> Wenn der nächste Lohn da ist wird es direkt gekauft.



es macht viel Spaß, weil man auch Strecken mit dem Hubschrauber verkürzen kann.
Zum anderen die vielen selbst erstellten Maps zum testen !


----------



## Gohrbi (31. Oktober 2015)

Kurze Frage ... ich kann nirgens eine Option zum Sprache wechseln finden. 
Das Hauptmenue und alle anderen sind nur in englisch. Untertitel habe ich in deutsch.

Habe auch den Rest gefunden ...


----------



## amer_der_erste (22. November 2015)

Zahlt sich der Season Pass aus?


----------



## Gohrbi (22. November 2015)

Ich würde sagen, JA. Ich habe es nicht bereut.


----------



## amer_der_erste (22. November 2015)

Wie lange ist die Spielzeit?


----------



## Gohrbi (23. November 2015)

Ein paar Stunden sind schon drin. Ich schaue da nicht so auf die Uhr. Gefängnis, Yeti, die Zusatzaufträge für den Freund im Hauptspiel. 

Ich habe es jetzt 1 Jahr und finde immer noch Aufgaben und Varianten um zum Ziel zu kommen. Auch die Browserspiele sind immer wieder eine Herausforderung.


----------



## Dedde (24. November 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Wie lange ist die Spielzeit?



kommt natürlich immer drauf an. 50h sind aber locker drin


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. November 2015)

Moin Mädels .hab mir heute auch FC4 zu gelegt und es sieht wohl richtig übelsgeil aus 

ich habe alles @ Ultra @1080p und es läuft mit ssaa mit 60+ fps und mit MSSA 8x dann geht's ab und an unter 50fps...(meine 290 läuft zur Zeit UV mit 980/1250mhz) Kann das sein das MSSA besser aussieht als SSAA? Oder bilde ich mir das ein?


----------



## Whoosaa (27. November 2015)

Habe ich nicht gesondert drauf geachtet. Habe einfach alles auf Anschlag gedreht und gemütlich gespielt, wie es sich gehört.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. November 2015)

Ssaa oder Mssa?


----------



## Whoosaa (28. November 2015)

Gerade extra nochmal geschaut, meins steht auf SMAA.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. November 2015)

Danke .....stell mal auf Mssa ....ich find es sieht besser aus...nur kostet mehr Leistung😁

Kann man das irgendwo umstellen das man wenn man mit der Waffe anvisiert nicht immer die rechte Maustaste gedrückt halten muss sondern einmal drückt zum anvisieren und nochmal drücken um wieder normal zu gucken? Finde die Option nicht.


----------



## Dedde (28. November 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Danke .....stell mal auf Mssa ....ich find es sieht besser aus...nur kostet mehr Leistung
> 
> Kann man das irgendwo umstellen das man wenn man mit der Waffe anvisiert nicht immer die rechte Maustaste gedrückt halten muss sondern einmal drückt zum anvisieren und nochmal drücken um wieder normal zu gucken? Finde die Option nicht.


also iwo muss es das geben, hab es aber nicht mehr installiert, also kann ich nicht schauen. bei fc3 musste man das in der cfg machen, such mal nach ironsight, toggle oder so


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. November 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Danke .....stell mal auf Mssa ....ich find es sieht besser aus...nur kostet mehr Leistung
> 
> Kann man das irgendwo umstellen das man wenn man mit der Waffe anvisiert nicht immer die rechte Maustaste gedrückt halten muss sondern einmal drückt zum anvisieren und nochmal drücken um wieder normal zu gucken? Finde die Option nicht.



noch jemand eine Lösung


----------



## Dedde (19. Dezember 2015)

hi leute, kumpel hat ein ganz seltsames problem. und zwar nur bei far  cry 4 funktioniert die tastatur nicht. er kann das menü nicht damit  bedienen und ingame keinen meter laufen. wir kommen absolut nicht drauf  was das sein könnte. es ist kein controller oder andere geräte  eingesteckt, version 1.10 bei steam und eine func kb-460 tastatur. das  steam overlay lässt sich aber aufrufen und raustabben kann man auch. ne  andere tastatur wurde noch nicht probiert.
hat jmd eine idee?


----------

